# Moebius PROTEUS coming in 2017!



## Carson Dyle

The official announcement hasn’t even been made yet, but here’s a little sneak peak at something visitors to the Moebius ComicCon booth will see starting tomorrow AM...



No determination has been made with regard to scale or price (the project is still in the early phases of development), but the model will feature a full interior along with the high level of accuracy and detail Moebius fans have come to expect.

You guys are THE FIRST to know. More details coming soon!


----------



## edge10

Very interesting...


----------



## Spockr

WAY cool! Hope they include figures (but they never do...)


----------



## Opus Penguin

I am so looking forward to this. Hope it is designed to add lighting.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Spockr said:


> WAY cool! Hope they include figures (but they never do...)


No doubt there will be after market figures if it does not come with them.


----------



## Trek Ace

Great news!

I imagine it will be close in size/scale to the Flying Sub.
I am really looking forward to this one.


----------



## RMC

way cool !


----------



## scotpens

Trek Ace said:


> Great news!
> 
> I imagine it will be close in size/scale to the Flying Sub.
> I am really looking forward to this one.


A 1/32 scale _Proteus_ would be about 16 inches long -- the size of the old Lunar Models garage kit. That would be awesome!

However, I'd settle for 1/48 scale (the same as the Crow's Nest Models kit).

[FLOUNDER]Oh boy, is this great![/FLOUNDER]


----------



## John P

Oh. Oh my. I mean, OH BOY!! 

(Y'all realize that whatever size they make it, it'll be "full scale" from _some _point of the shrinking process). :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker

This is awesome! The Proteus is one of my grail kits- I have the Wilco kit but never finished fixing some of it's issues. When Crow's Nest released theirs I was in heaven, until my life prevented me from buying one. With Moebius in the game I can finally afford to get an accurate kit of this iconic craft!


----------



## Opus Penguin

:lol: Yeah John, they can officially say it will be in 1:1 scale.

As a side note, I decided to watch the movie again on Netflix.


----------



## cbear

Shut up and take my money!

Chuck


----------



## Nova Mike

Fantastic, :thumbsup: Count me in line.


----------



## Seaview

Thanks for the tip, Carson! BTW, to this day, I still think your Lunar Models Proteus build remains one of the nicest I've ever seen! :wave:


----------



## Fernando Mureb

Thanks Carson! Great news, indeed. :thumbsup:

Let's start saving money, also, for the inevitable lighting, painting masks and photoetch kits. 

We'll have enough time until the end of 2015 (I hope).


----------



## BatToys

Would like to see Moebius add a Raquel Welch figure and the other characters. Raquel's picture on the box would sell kits to her fans.

Looks great! Hope this kit is in a big scale.


----------



## oshkosh619

This is FANTASTIC (no pun intended)!! Moebius continues to produce the "Holy Grail" models I dreamed of as kid... a beautiful movie Seaview, a large scale Flying Sub, Chariot, Jupiter 2 and 1/6 scale Robot... and now? A Proteus?! Times are good for us "children of the 60's" and Moebius has truly shown they are on our side!


----------



## WEAPON X

Awesome, Bring It!


----------



## John P

Just remember, likeness figures of the stars, and their pictures on the box, requires additional licensing and money, and adds cost to the kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Doesn't have to be an exact likeness if they include the figures.


----------



## Richard Baker

It was mentioned over on SSM that Moebius has acquired two new licenses - the Proteus is evidently is from one of those. Any idea what the second might be?


----------



## xsavoie

This would be fantastic news as long as the kit is a fair sized kit.We just have to know it's size before jumping for joy.


----------



## WOI

I've just heard that Moebius Models is going to be coming out a model
of the Proteus late next year.Any chance that they will come out with
a large model kit of the Voyager along it as well?


----------



## RMC

magic 8 ball says ......"2001 a space odyssee"....lol


----------



## miniature sun

The other license is for figures based on Frank Frazetta fantasy paintings....there's a Death Dealer on horseback as the first kit...


----------



## Zathros

*I only hope Frank doesn't make another GOD AWFUL super size kit of This..1/48 would be fine.. I don't prefer a kit I need a dinner table to display it on..


Z*


----------



## jaws62666

Culttvman just announced that they are doing the Deathdealer as well. it looks awesome,

http://culttvman.com/main/frazettas-death-dealer-coming-from-moebius/


----------



## Nektu

1/32 would be perfect to me... ! Not too big at all.


----------



## RMC

I just hope its RC compatible :dude:


----------



## John P

jaws62666 said:


> Culttvman just announced that they are doing the Deathdealer as well. it looks awesome,
> 
> http://culttvman.com/main/frazettas-death-dealer-coming-from-moebius/


Well heck, I have that in resin already.


----------



## Zathros

John P said:


> Just remember, likeness figures of the stars, and their pictures on the box, requires additional licensing and money, and adds cost to the kit.


*As we all know, Frank's kits are nor cheap, and never really have been. No offense to him of course, but the licensing for the figures would probably not be all that much..and he could, if he wanted to, put in generic figures with no likenesses as well..I don't think that anyone would object to the kit being a few bucks more due to that,. I'm guessing if its a normal scale as in wilco's kit (1/48), its going to be around $50.00 anyway...

Z *


----------



## Richard Baker

Figures have never been in the Flying Sub or Jupiter 2/Space Pod/Chariot kits (except the Robot which could be considered hardware) - aftermarket fills this need willl for those who want them. I would rather keep the cost as low as possible - by not licensing figures which raise the cost and and not desired will help.


----------



## nautilusnut

*Moebius PROTEUS coming in 2015*

The Proteus is one of those models I'd really like in 1/32 scale. I realize that takes lots of room, but I'd like to keep it in scale with the flying sub or J2.
This model just screams BIG to me!


----------



## RSN

Moebius never disappoints! I don't care what size it is, I don't care if there are figures with it and I don't care if Raquel Welch is on the box, it will be on my shelf proudly alongside all my other Moebius Models builds!! A big "Thank You!" to Frank for another great subject coming to us!!!


----------



## Zathros

RSN said:


> Moebius never disappoints! I don't care what size it is, I don't care if there are figures with it and I don't care if Raquel Welch is on the box, it will be on my shelf proudly alongside all my other Moebius Models builds!! A big "Thank You!" to Frank for another great subject coming to us!!!


*Great to see that you're happy, as am I. If the proteus does come out in the scale akin to the flying sub, I will pass on it. I simply do not have the room for big model kits. I bought 2 of everything that Frank put out that I wanted, The Big Frankenstien, Moonbus, clipper,Voyager, and the superheroes, and horror kits etc, so its not about the brand..its about the size in my case.

Z*


----------



## RSN

Zathros said:


> *Great to see that you're happy, as am I. If the proteus does come out in the scale akin to the flying sub, I will pass on it. I simply do not have the room for big model kits. I bought 2 of everything that Frank put out that I wanted, The Big Frankenstien, Moonbus, clipper,Voyager, and the superheroes, and horror kits etc, so its not about the brand..its about the size in my case.
> 
> Z*


OK, good to know. Just stating my own opinion on the release, makes no never mind to me who else buys it.


----------



## SUNGOD

The Proteus has never been one of my grail kits but it's still good see kits of these old subjects coming out.

Anyone know if the Deathdealer will be a plastic kit or resin?


----------



## RSN

SUNGOD said:


> The Proteus has never been one of my grail kits but it's still good see kits of these old subjects coming out.
> 
> Anyone know if the Deathdealer will be a plastic kit or resin?


I believe the display says that more info will be coming soon. I would assume they are still crunching numbers to decide.


----------



## Icarus

*Proteus*

I hope they make it in at least 1/32 scale or maybe a little larger. Then maybe later make it in a smaller scale.


----------



## Wattanasiri

This is fantastic...Moebius does it...well...or will do it again in producing another great model kit.


----------



## SUNGOD

RSN said:


> I believe the display says that more info will be coming soon. I would assume they are still crunching numbers to decide.











It'll most probably be resin like they did with Conan I bet.

I'd love to see a styrene kit of this Frazetta Creepy cover (Terror in the Dark Kingdom).........


http://capnscomics.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/best-creepy-frazetta.html


though I doubt it would happen.


----------



## zaticon1

YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh, GOODY! GOODY! GOODY!
GOODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPITY-YEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zathros

Richard Baker said:


> Figures have never been in the Flying Sub or Jupiter 2/Space Pod/Chariot kits (except the Robot which could be considered hardware) - aftermarket fills this need willl for those who want them. I would rather keep the cost as low as possible - by not licensing figures which raise the cost and and not desired will help.


*"Aftermarket filling the need" would undoubtedly cost considerably more than the inclusion of styrene figures with the Proteus. But whatever will be will be.

Z*


----------



## eradicator178

Wattanasiri said:


> This is fantastic...Moebius does it...well...or will do it again in producing another great model kit.


Death Dealer looks awesome!! I hope there are some females in this line.


----------



## John P

Zathros said:


> *"Aftermarket filling the need" would undoubtedly cost considerably more than the inclusion of styrene figures with the Proteus. But whatever will be will be.
> 
> Z*


Well of course separate resin figures will be expensive, but it won't increase the cost of the _kit_, which is the bottom line for profits. Not everyone is going to care about figures.


----------



## RSN

John P said:


> Well of course separate resin figures will be expensive, but it won't increase the cost of the _kit_, which is the bottom line for profits. Not everyone is going to care about figures.


I second that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

The only time I wished for figures was with the Fujima Spinner, which just looks stupid in flight mode with nobody inside. If I want to get some figures for the Proteus I will find them, but it is going to be a stretch for me to even buy the kit- even a five dollar difference is important when you have no funds for fun stuff.


----------



## fire91bird

A Proteus with the quality and detail of the J2 and Flying Sub is just about unbelievable. Thank you, Moebius!!!


----------



## starseeker

To kill some time over a never-ending winter, I started to scratch-build a Proteus in 1/24. Not that much bigger than the 1/32 J2, and pretty simple shapes, except for around the front windows. 
1/32 makes most sense for a Moebius kit, simply because it's in scale with everything else they've done and it would make for a nice shelf friendly display. 
The biggest problem with the Proteus is the Proteus itself. It makes no sense. I don't know what Geoff originally designed, if the finished product was actually it, or if they modified it to fit on the stage, but it's the grand-daddy of the Space Pod: an interior with nothing much else. Scale figures really betray just how much it doesn't make sense. When I start in on modelling indoors again, I'm going to have to decide what scale my 1/24 Proteus will be. I'm really leaning toward making the interior 1/32 scale just so it looks plausible. So that legs and reactor and five or six people could fit inside. (Sort of deliberately trying for the effect 1/24 scale figures seem in the 1/20.5 scale Moebius Chariot. Tho' in a good way.) Voyage was filmed so that the Proteus seemed much larger than it really was.
So, no, no figures could be a good thing.


----------



## John P

A lot of sci fi vehicle designers forget to leave room for the little things - ya know, engines, fuel, that kinda thing. :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> A lot of sci fi vehicle designers forget to leave room for the little things - ya know, engines, fuel, that kinda thing. :lol:


Same reason I do not care for the Prequel Jedi fighters- a flying cockpit with two angled flat surfaces...

The Proteus was an elegant design with some obvious hardware shortcomings. One thing it does do though is rare in SciFi craft- the interior does fit inside for once. The fact the exterior is basically wrapped around the cabin with no room for the mechanical support is not real obvious until you really begin to examine it closely. 
It is still one of my favorite designs- like the Flying Sub you can go to interesting places and get a clear view of things. The shape flows and the control surfaces are logical, I am so looking forward to having a Moebius edition, no matter what scale they end up with.


----------



## Krel

Part of the subs size had to do with the fact that it had to fit in the sets and soundstage. One thing I never understood, is why HG didn't have both hatches opening into the airlock. It would have taken only a minor change in the design, and it would have given the divers the option on enterance and exit. It was probably a story point limit.

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Krel said:


> It was probably a story point limit.
> .


At one point Dr. Michaels makes a panicked break for the top hatch. Having him struggle to get_ inside_ the airlock probably wouldn't have had the same effect. Also, the staging required to have the actors enter the sub through the hatch and emerge through the airlock might have proven a bit awkward.

Technological verisimilitude has never been high on my list in terms of what constitutes an appealing sci-fi vehicle design. Some of the coolest ships I know were designed for Fox shows and movies during the 60's, and most of them don't make a damned bit of sense. It's part of their charm.


----------



## RMC

I am just glad that moebius is doing the kit .....I am in for three of these !:wave:


----------



## Richard Baker

Carson Dyle said:


> At one point Dr. Michaels makes a panicked break for the top hatch. Having him struggle to get_ inside_ the airlock probably wouldn't have had the same effect. Also, the staging required to have the actors enter the sub through the hatch and emerge through the airlock might have proven a bit awkward.


IIRC don't most actual submarines have a top hatch which is used for boarding on the surface that leads directly to the interior and an airlock located elsewhere for exiting the sub while underwater?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Beats me.


----------



## Krel

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC don't most actual submarines have a top hatch which is used for boarding on the surface that leads directly to the interior and an airlock located elsewhere for exiting the sub while underwater?


It depends on the submarine. A large submarine can have several hatches, bow, stern and conning tower. Usually at least two can sever as airlocks for escape purposes in an emergency, or for divers. Most research submarines are too small to have an airlock, or even more than one hatch.

I don't think showing them enter through the airlock would have been that bad. They could have positioned the camera to show the actors climbing down the hatch, then out of the airlock.

For a Proteus design submarine it would make sense for both the dorsal and ventral hatches to open into the airlock. It would mean that there were fewer ways for water to enter the sub, always a plus with subs, and it would allow divers entrance and exit if one hatch were blocked.

But as Carson Dyle pointed out the story required a character to try and open the hatch. Having him open the airlock, then try for a hatch would have been more awkward, and required a more elaborate camera setup, and most importantly, used more screen time. Plus, if he had gotten to the hatch, the other characters could have just sealed him in the airlock, and left him to his fate. :lol:

David.


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> Technological verisimilitude has never been high on my list in terms of what constitutes an appealing sci-fi vehicle design. Some of the coolest ships I know were designed for Fox shows and movies during the 60's, and most of them don't make a damned bit of sense. It's part of their charm.


Indeed. The _Seaview_, sleek and beautiful as it is, has way too many unnecessary fins -- not to mention those huge viewports. Once you dive deeper than a few meters, there's basically nothing to see without artificial illumination. And as for the Flying Sub -- the only way that thing will ever fly is on a Lydecker rig!


----------



## RMC

Any word yet on the scale of the proteus that moebius will be producing ?


----------



## RSN

RMC said:


> Any word yet on the scale of the proteus that moebius will be producing ?


Nope, Facebook page said it would be styrene, as will the Frank Frazetta figure kit they announced. No scale will be announced until early 2015.


----------



## RMC

I checked Moebius website and there is no pics or info on it


----------



## Opus Penguin

RMC said:


> I checked Moebius website and there is no pics or info on it


If you are talking about the Proteus, there won't be until next year. They don't even have a prototype yet since it is in the early planning stages.


----------



## phicks

RMC said:


> I checked Moebius website and there is no pics or info on it


Moebius has already said there will be no details announced on this kit until 2015. No scale, no price, no test shots, zip, zero, nada. It is just a warm and fuzzy concept for the rest of 2014.


----------



## RSN

If people would actually take the time to read previous posts, especially ones that were in response to their question, things would work better. I answered the question weeks ago, using Moebius' words from Facebook?!! :/


----------



## Zombie_61

RSN said:


> If people would actually take the time to read previous posts, especially ones that were in response to their question, things would work better...


Yeah...we don't do that here.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Yeah, the Proteus won't be released until late 2015. As stated upthread, we're still in the early rendering/ blueprinting stages. There's nothing to tease at this point, nor will there be for several months.

You guys have been through this process before with other kits, so you know it takes time to get everything "just right" from a design/ engineering standpoint. Thanks for your patience... rest assured we'll do our best to ensure the final kit is worth the wait.

(And, no, we still haven't reached a determination re: scale).


----------



## John P

WHERE IS IT? WHY ISN'T IN THE STORES YET? DID THEY CANCEL IT? *LIARS!!!!*


----------



## fluke

I'm just happy that its going to be released in plastic :thumbsup: 

I'm hoping for 1/48 its a good scale for this subject and for a mass production kit in plastic its safe to assume it would be the best option. I would be very sad if it were to be released any smaller


----------



## WOI

Be patient,they had just announced that she will be released very late
in next year.It doesn't mean that they are going to get it done overnight!


----------



## Seaview

If history is any judge, late 2015 translates to finally hitting the shelves in early 2016. Be of good cheer, it WILL arrive, and it'll be BEAUTIFUL! :hat:


----------



## Trekkriffic

John P said:


> WHERE IS IT? WHY ISN'T IN THE STORES YET? DID THEY CANCEL IT? *LIARS!!!!*


So typical! :jest:


----------



## fluke

John's off his meds again! :freak:


----------



## Antimatter

I hope it's big enough to remote control. Maybe Merriman could get involved.


----------



## StarshipClass

Is it going to have the correct grid pattern engraved on it?


----------



## fluke

I would assume so. if not it would be easy to correct. 
Can not wait for this one


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> I would assume so. if not it would be easy to correct.
> Can not wait for this one


I think *PerfesserCoffee* was making a little joke referring to the controversy over the grid pattern on Polar Lights' big 1/350 TOS _Enterprise_ kit.

The _Proteus_ doesn't have a grid pattern.


----------



## Zombie_61

scotpens said:


> ...The _Proteus_ doesn't have a grid pattern.


_It won't???_ That does it, I'm out.


----------



## fluke

LOL


----------



## Richard Baker

but do it's mandibles toe-in or are they parallel?


----------



## Dave Hussey

The Proteus, is it now.

I've been away from model building for a while now, owing to being generally busy with work and family and stuff. But this could get me right back in there in a big way.

Or is that a miniaturized way? Whatever!


----------



## Richard Baker

The Proteus is a flat out grail kit for me and the Moebius release will be the first one I can afford.


----------



## Zombie_61

Richard Baker said:


> but do it's mandibles toe-in or are they parallel?


They're putting mandibles on the Proteus? Maybe I'm back in...


----------



## phicks

I hear there will be an option for a rectangular radar dish.


----------



## BatToys

Resin figures? A Raquel Welch figure would help sell the kit.


----------



## StarshipClass

BatToys said:


> Resin figures? A Raquel Welch figure would help sell the kit.


AND give me something to do on Saturday nights!  :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke

Hey Dave! Longtime pal! :wave:

Super kit news indeed!.... as long as its under 100.00 Im happy!


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> The Proteus is a flat out grail kit for me and the Moebius release will be the first one I can afford.


IIRC, I paid $40 plus shipping for my Wilco Proteus (which I never built and ended up selling).

The Moebius Proteus will be the first _accurate_ Proteus model kit I can afford.


----------



## Dave Hussey

fluke said:


> Hey Dave! Longtime pal! :wave:
> 
> Super kit news indeed!.... as long as its under 100.00 Im happy!


Hey Fluke - its nice to be back and I've missed the gang!! I do have a passing interest in the Proteus (LOL). I'm no Carson Dyle but I will be getting one of these new kits and doing my best!! Here is my old Wilco:



Hey, whatever happened to Sarge of Wilco? I hope he's okay.


----------



## Richard Baker

IIRC Sgt. Wilco retired and some of his stuff was passed on to others.
(It has been a couple of years ago I think)


----------



## Dave Hussey

Richard Baker said:


> IIRC Sgt. Wilco retired and some of his stuff was passed on to others.
> (It has been a couple of years ago I think)


Sarge was a good guy! Hey Scotpens - the Wilco Proteus had issues, mostly with the shape of the window section of the kit as I recall, but it could be rejigged to look reasonable. My skills are nowhere near those os some folks here, but I still like my Wilco kit. But I think the new moebius is going to be amazing.


----------



## The Batman

agreed. The Wilco Proteus wasn't perfect - but it was close enough ( and certainly affordable enough ) for me! Mine is on display - and will likely remain on display even after I get the more accurate forthcoming Moebius release!

So looking forward to a real styrene kit!

- GJS


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

With that big window in the front a detailed interior is a must. Figures will not be needed if the sub is desplayed on the miniaturization pad. What I would like to see is the option for an "in-flight" mode (for a recreation of a scene from the movie) or a "sitting-on-tripod" mode (for sitting on the afore mentioned Miniaturization pad).


----------



## scotpens

enterprise_fanatic said:


> . . . What I would like to see is the option for an "in-flight" mode (for a recreation of a scene from the movie) or a "sitting-on-tripod" mode (for sitting on the aforementioned Miniaturization pad).


On the miniaturization pad, the _Proteus_ sat on a two-piece launching cradle. The telescoping tripod legs didn't appear until the lung sequence.


----------



## fluke

Good point....I never cared much for those silly looking legs ......ha!
Thats what she said!


----------



## Opus Penguin

I hope this comes with the miniaturization pad as part of the stand. Hopefully molded clear so it can be lit up as well.


----------



## Jodet

And another 'holy grail' kit gets built. 

As soon as we see a styrene Rhedosaurus, that's it.


----------



## Zathros

*I have the Wilco Kit. Its the prefect size I believe a model of The Proteus should be, and it does come with some pretty good figures, and has some decent detail. I have yet to build it of course, so if Frank decides to issue his kit in that scale or reasonably close to it, I would buy one. If he goes overboard and enlarges it , it will not interest me personally. I have no room for studio scale miniatures.

Z*


----------



## Seaview

I've got the Lunar Models Proteus, 2 Sgt.Wilco Proteuses (Protei?) and a half-built Crows' Nest kit that I return to every once in a while. I look forwards to the new Moebius kit, no matter what scale it is, and plan on giving one of my Wilco Proteuses to my Cardiologist, who saved my life several years ago. He once told me that seeing fantastic Voyage as a boy was one of the reasons he picked the medical profession at an early age. :dude:


----------



## fluke

Amen! Be it 1/48, 1/35 or 1/32 ....as long as its not SMALLER than 1/48.....who cares. its just cool to have one at an affordable price.

Good reason to give that kit to BTW....that shows heart and character 

I don't mind studio size Kits...I do not build a ton...so what few fits ok


----------



## Dave Hussey

My preference is 1/48 but I would not turn away from a nicely done Proteus in another scale. And I think any kit should have multiple display options: the miniaturized base; the hydraulic legs and maybe an Aurora style "flying" display stand.

I'd also like the kit to include a small 2 inch Proteus as seen in the movie where the Proteus is placed into the oversized syringe for final miniaturization by the two precision handling technicians. I say that because I recall reading that after filming, someone left that tiny model on their open window ledge and a crow or some other bird swooped in and flew off with it. It's supposedly never been seen since and it's inclusion in this new kit would be a fine nod to Fantastic Voyage effects fans. And a raspberry to that evil crow LOL!


----------



## Richard Baker

Dave Hussey said:


> I say that because I recall reading that after filming, someone left that tiny model on their open window ledge and a crow or some other bird swooped in and flew off with it. It's supposedly never been seen since and it's inclusion in this new kit would be a fine nod to Fantastic Voyage effects fans. And a raspberry to that evil crow LOL!


That is the source of the name of "Crow's Nest Models" - Drew's company which produced the finest Proteus kit ever.


----------



## xr4sam

My 2 quatloos is for 1/32, to match the Flying Sub, Vipers and Raptor. Of course, that is going to make for a huge shelf of models, but...


----------



## fluke

but nothing Stewie Griffin!....You only live once I say ...we can only hope for
1/32 ...Its not that huge. Still im just happy as a clam to hear this news and 1/48
would be just as welcome.

but!.....anything smaller than 1/48 ....forget it. Ill search for the old Lunar kit 
and build that puppy....at least Im sure it was 1/32?


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> ...we can only hope for 1/32...Its not that huge...


Especially if it's based on the miniaturized version.


----------



## fluke

......a wise guy hu....why I otta! :tongue:


----------



## GordonMitchell

fluke said:


> but nothing Stewie Griffin!....You only live once I say ...we can only hope for
> 1/32 ...Its not that huge. Still im just happy as a clam to hear this news and 1/48
> would be just as welcome.
> 
> but!.....anything smaller than 1/48 ....forget it. Ill search for the old Lunar kit
> and build that puppy....at least Im sure it was 1/32?


it was meant to be 1/35th I have one built but needing some restoration as the inside detail came loose during a move about 10 years ago and I've only recently came across it in the loft while looking for another kit so she is now down in my workroom and will get some TLC soon
cheers
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey

Any news on this now?

It would be nice to hear the scale and some details!


----------



## WOI

If you don't have any pics or the time that this kit is suppose to come out,
if you don't have any news of what the real size and it is going to be,stop
getting our hopes up about it.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I doubt we will hear anything before Wonderfest in May.


----------



## fire91bird

Frank recently replied on the Moebius Facebook page there should be news "soon" on the Proteus. Whether "soon" is before Wonderfest is open for interpretation.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Work on the Proteus is proceeding. 

The thing is, the guys who design these kits do so for very little money. It's basically a labor of love. When you take on a job like this it's understood that "real life" commitments and responsibilities must sometimes take precedence. There will occasionally be delays. And while this may be frustrating to those anxious to get their hands on the kit, it is one of the realities of making retro sci-fi model kits in 2015. It may take a while for certain Moebius kits to hit the shelves but they do get there eventually.

The good news is the folks working on the Moebius Proteus are serious fans of the subject and are devoted to "getting it right" (Moebius customers have come to expect no less). I'm not in a position to make any release date announcements, but I can say that progress is being made. Hopefully Frank and Dave will make an official announcement soon. In the meantime, here's a WiP image from several months back (please allow for the design software's slight perspective view). This is NOT the finished version, but it will give you some idea of what to expect....


----------



## scotpens

I've been waiting 48 years for an affordable, accurate, decent-sized, injection-molded kit of the _Proteus_. I can certainly hold out a few months longer! The main thing is, as you said, to "get it right."


----------



## fortress

This trully is in my opinion one of the Holly Grail Sci-fi kits of all time and once
Again being brought to life by Moebius Models, I liked both the Lunar Models
version and the one by Wilco Models but with Moebius Models reputation
for getting it right this will be the Proteus Submarine we all have been waiting for
my only concern would be the size of the kit, it seems since the lukewarm sales
of the LIS Jupiter 2 Moebius may not wish to go for bigger scale subjects at
This time I hope this will not be true with this subject.

The Crow's Nest Proteus was a real beauty but was really pricey and smaller
Than Lunar Models version so I am hoping for a version from Moebius that is somewhere
between the two of them. Who knows perhaps if sales are good with this subject
we could see more Grail subjects produced in the near future such as the 
Planet of the Apes Icarus spacecraft, which I would love to see them do.


Fortress


----------



## drewid142

Rob

That looks AWESOME! I like the delicate features in the window ledge and it looks like you got the window centerline at the perfectly correct angle... mine was a tiny bit steep due to my trying to finagle the windows to be perfectly flat... which I am sure yours are, of course! Your forward intakes look larger than mine... again I am quite certain YOU got it right!

One thing... it looks like you copied the Lunar Models dive bell shape... go back to the movie and you will see the bottom of the dive chamber goes straight down below the midline, not angled back in as you have shown here.

Like everybody else I am psyched to see the subject done justice!



It is actually very hard to get a good look at it in the movie... but here are a few screengrabs that let you see the straight up and down vertical of the bottom of the dive chamber







it is also worth pointing out that I got it wrong... I got the vertical part right... but one of these grabs shows the bottom of the hatch is quite a bit off the ground/floor level... oops... and when you see them stepping into the dive chamber... even though they never show the actual bottom of the hatch... you see them take quite a pronounced step over the bottom ledge of the chamber to step in.


----------



## Richard Baker

If Drew is happy with it (aside from the mentioned tweak) I know I will be delighted with the kit's accuracy- he is the font of all knowledge regarding this subject as far as I am concerned.

I know this is a work in progress but was just wondering if the scale has been considered yet?


----------



## drewid142

Thanks for the kind words Richard! I took hundreds of screen captures and worked very hard to capture every detail... but it is worth pointing out that when I had a question, Rob is the one I went to when I needed someone to go to. We are lucky to have him working on this!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Carson Dyle said:


> Work on the Proteus is proceeding.
> 
> The thing is, the guys who design these kits do so for very little money. It's basically a labor of love. When you take on a job like this it's understood that "real life" commitments and responsibilities must sometimes take precedence. There will occasionally be delays. And while this may be frustrating to those anxious to get their hands on the kit, it is one of the realities of making retro sci-fi model kits in 2015. It may take a while for certain Moebius kits to hit the shelves but they do get there eventually.
> 
> The good news is the folks working on the Moebius Proteus are serious fans of the subject and are devoted to "getting it right" (Moebius customers have come to expect no less). I'm not in a position to make any release date announcements, but I can say that progress is being made. Hopefully Frank and Dave will make an official announcement soon. In the meantime, here's a WiP image from several months back (please allow for the design software's slight perspective view). This is NOT the finished version, but it will give you some idea of what to expect....


Very cool news!!:thumbsup: Thanks for the update!

I'm such a huge fan of the Proteus that if Frank and Dave released a photo of themselves sitting around the boardroom table every other week sipping a coffee and perusing mostly illegibe documents with the caption "Moebius team contemplates Proteus kit design" I'd be like "WOW" LOL!


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> One thing... it looks like you copied the Lunar Models dive bell shape... go back to the movie and you will see the bottom of the dive chamber goes straight down below the midline, not angled back in as you have shown here.


Yeah, this WiP rendering is old, completed at a time when we were still trying to nail the exterior profile. We hadn't really gotten into the interior at that point, so what you see is more or less a place holder.


----------



## Opus Penguin

This will be awesome. I hope it comes with a lightable base that looks like the shrink chamber.


----------



## Richard Baker

Opus Penguin said:


> This will be awesome. I hope it comes with a lightable base that looks like the shrink chamber.


Special bases for this kit are going to be fun to build or have as aftermarket. I can see the Miniaturizer platform as a base (as you describe), a cross section of a vein (where they have to settle on the landing gear for clearing the vents) and Brain/Lung/Ear dioramas. Making red corpuscles and antibodies, all sorts of possibilities...


----------



## John P

Can't wait to see someone tackle the little-known "spermatozoa attack" deleted scene.


----------



## WOI

Finally you got some pics on her progress,thank you!!!


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> Can't wait to see someone tackle the little-known "spermatozoa attack" deleted scene.


Was Woody Allen in that one?


----------



## wander1107

Okay, how much for the version that comes with the full size version of Raquel Welch?


----------



## Y3a

It only available in the 1 Million years BC version...


----------



## JohnGuard

Is there an updated release date?


----------



## Seashark

Thank you Moebius, I've been wanting a model of this since I was a kid.


----------



## fire91bird

On their Facebook page, Moebius has posted a picture of their banner for Anaheim this weekend that features the Proteus prominently with the phrase, "Small Size, Big Detail". The image is from the movie, not of the model. The comment from Moebius is that the Proteus should be announced in the next few weeks. No scale or release date mentioned.


----------



## fluke

"Small size...big detail" ?? I sure hope they considers 1/48 a 'small size.....anything smaller would be very sad and not worth it....sorry but love this subject...never built one yet.


----------



## Paulbo

It's going to be 1/1 scale ... just not sure from WHEN in the movie it will be 1/1 scale.


----------



## fluke

a wise guy huh....why i otta!


----------



## BWolfe

fluke said:


> "Small size...big detail" ?? I sure hope they considers 1/48 a 'small size.....anything smaller would be very sad and not worth it....sorry but love this subject...never built one yet.


I could be happy with 1/72 but would prefer 1/48. Anything smaller and it is time to break out the blueprints and do some scratchbuilding.


----------



## fluke

Dude.....1/72 would be like the voyage cartoon version. Way too small. 
If its released anything smaller than 1/48 ...I'll pass and its a wilco for me if I can find one.


----------



## Dave Hussey

fluke said:


> Dude.....1/72 would be like the voyage cartoon version. Way too small.
> If its released anything smaller than 1/48 ...I'll pass and its a wilco for me if I can find one.


As much as I am a HUGE Proteus fan (is that a pun?), I'd be decidedly underwhelmed with a 1/72 scale kit. 

Fluke - aren't Wilco kits rare these days? I think I saw a Wilco Proteus on expensive-Bay a while ago and the seller was asking $200 ish if I recall.


----------



## John P

Watch, they'll do it in 1/128th like the Spindrift.


----------



## Icarus

I would hope it would be in 1/32 scale or maybe a little larger.


----------



## Xenodyssey

John P said:


> Watch, they'll do it in 1/128th like the Spindrift.


That is unfortunately possible. What would be really nifty would be a larger scale version brought out with a smaller scale model, 1/128 or even smaller. You could do a zero module or manipulator diorama with a small Proteus.


----------



## robn1

Icarus said:


> I would hope it would be in 1/32 scale or maybe a little larger.


I'm also hoping for 1/32. 1/24 would be awesome but isn't likely.


----------



## Krel

Xenodyssey said:


> That is unfortunately possible. What would be really nifty would be a larger scale version brought out with a smaller scale model, 1/128 or even smaller. You could do a zero module or manipulator diorama with a small Proteus.


Oh, I hope so. I could use a Proteus ornament for my Christmas Tree.

David.


----------



## scotpens

Krel said:


> Oh, I hope so. I could use a Proteus ornament for my Christmas Tree.


This fellow had the same idea.


----------



## RMC

I am guessing that it will be in 1/32 scale for two reasons, not only was the flying sub in that scale, it would seem logical to me for Frank to compliment his vintage style sci-fi subjects in that scale,....even tho he did the spindrift in 1/128 something tells me he is not quite done with the Spindrift.....

and lest we not forget, that R2 will be coming out with the 1/32 scale Galileo
so there will be "competition" for best sci fi of the year......and after all "competition is what makes the world go round.....my fingers are crossed too

:dude:


----------



## John P

Yeah, but as I understand it, the sales on the Flying Sub and Jupiter Two didn't measure up to what Moebius hoped. Pretty sure they don't want to risk anything that big again.


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> Yeah, but as I understand it, the sales on the Flying Sub and Jupiter Two didn't measure up to what Moebius hoped. Pretty sure they don't want to risk anything that big again.


Be careful- last time I mentioned that the J2 sales had been disappointing I was made fun of for a while...


----------



## WOI

Speak for yourself !


----------



## fluke

Yes....1/32 would be a dream come true but after some thought, such a unique subject and its 'grail' status ...im thinking 1/48 would be the smallest that we would get.....gulp.....lets hope. Happy modeling all !


----------



## fluke

Not to rain on anyone's parade....or downplay any cool Models that Mobeus Models 
releases etc.....but the newly announced lis Derelict kit was mentioned to be 17 inches in
length. ok....its a classic and nifty item no doupt....but it is in no way does it hold 
a candle in comparison to the Proteus.....my thoughts......"if" the Proteus is less than 1/48 and that obsure ugly kit is 17" im going to have a litter of kittens!


----------



## JeffBond

...before you have your kittens though I would consider that tooling costs for something like the derelict has to be much less than whatever the Proteus will be. It's not just a question of size--the Derelict is all very basic, simple shapes so I would think it would take much less time and work to develop than something like the Proteus (which would also need a quite detailed interior).
I have no idea what scale the Proteus will be--I think it could be anywhere from 1/72 to 1/32. But a 1/32 would be a very expensive kit. I would actually love to have a 1/72 Proteus but I suspect it will be bigger than that.


----------



## fluke

1/72 would be a bit on the small end for this subject.
Just in case does anyone want to get on the adoption list? ....tho I can not guaranty
how cute and fuzzy they will be


----------



## djnick66

No one said the kit is any specific scale either, did they? Not all the Moebius stuff is a common scale and they could just as easily make it 1/69 as 1/48


----------



## fluke

Dead on the mark mate....Thats just the problem and we all may not know til Wonderfest weekend. This is just another one of those six to twelve month long threads filled with the usual teaser info and I wonder this and I bet that.


----------



## WOI

Isn't anybody going to tell us just how big this kit is going to be?


----------



## Paulbo

Perhaps they'll tell us WHEN THEY FIGURE IT OUT.


----------



## BWolfe

WOI said:


> Isn't anybody going to tell us just how big this kit is going to be?


Watching the Frank Winspur/ Moebius Models interview video posted on this site, if you pause it at 50 seconds, you can see that the placard indicates a fully detailed interior. I would hope that means at least a 1:48 scale kit.


----------



## scotpens

If it's the same size (1/48 scale) and level of detail as the Crow's Nest Models kit, I'll be one happy geek.


----------



## fluke

I hope so.....cuz no one is interested in my Kittens yet :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61

For those who don't visit Farcebook, this response was posted today when Moebius Models was asked about an update on the Proteus: "_Um, Proteus doesn't have either a scale, part number, or price if that gives you an idea. All we did was announce we have a license, and will be doing it, no info has been released, we're not close to even starting tooling at this point._"


----------



## edge10

Considering their placard says it will be available by the end of the year, they better get hot!!!


----------



## Richard Baker

'By the end of this year' I think is unlikely but we have seen the exterior hull in CG here already. If they base the interior off the Crows Nest kit most of the heavy lifting in research is already done. I remember Drew first attempted to produce the Proteus kit in 1/72 but the detail was just too minute to reproduce hence the scale altered to 1/48.

Personally I do not care if the scale and release date are still uncertain- I have waited decades for a styrene model of the Proteus and I know Moebius will not cut corners on a subject this iconic.


----------



## RMC

*proteus*

I just hope it is a common scale........1/48 or 1/32 :dude:


----------



## WOI

1/35th to 1/40 scale should just be the right size for it.


----------



## fluke

ouch....looks like it has not been a major priority and seems more like mid to late 2016


----------



## John P

What the heck is 1/40 scale? I don't think I've ever seen a kit in that scale.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

You could do the kit in 1/43rd scale (which I believe corresponds to "O" scale in the train world - as "Half-O" or HO is 1/87th).

You could get one of AMT's old TNT series trucks and convert the trailer to a flat bed / transporter and place the Proteus on the back.


----------



## veedubb67

Mr. Wabac said:


> You could do the kit in 1/43rd scale (which I believe corresponds to "O" scale in the train world - as "Half-O" or HO is 1/87th).


While you're correct HO scale is 1/87, O scale is 1/48 (go figure).

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## scotpens

Mr. Wabac said:


> You could do the kit in 1/43rd scale (which I believe corresponds to "O" scale in the train world - as "Half-O" or HO is 1/87th).
> 
> You could get one of AMT's old TNT series trucks and convert the trailer to a flat bed / transporter and place the Proteus on the back.


Don't forget the escort vehicles and "WIDE LOAD" sign! The full-size Proteus mockup was 42 feet long and 23 feet wide -- wider than most double-wide mobile homes.


----------



## WOI

John P said:


> What the heck is 1/40 scale? I don't think I've ever seen a kit in that scale.


Believe me,it can be possible.


----------



## scotpens

John P said:


> What the heck is 1/40 scale? I don't think I've ever seen a kit in that scale.


Life-Like made a series of military kits in 1/40 scale.


----------



## John P

Son of a gun!


----------



## djnick66

1/40 was quite popular for many decades. The Life Like kits were not made by LL originally, but were ex Adams/SNAP models from the 50s. Adams did a lot of 1/40 kits and worked with Revell at the time. The same sculptor did figures for both companies in 1/40. Adams made the familiar military kits, but also a number of 1/40 Western figure scenes, famous carriages, etc. Over the years a lot of those kits were reboxed by companies like Revell, Life Like, UPC and Athern (Trains) who actually owns a lot of the Adams molds. The 70s Life Like issues were run for LL by Athern. Revell's own armor line, because it was developed with Adams, was in 1/40. The Revell Patton Bridge Layer tank was recently reissued. Revell did some 1/40 planes to like the Bell X-5. Their 1/40 Skyraider is actually quite nice. There were a lot of 1/40 Japanese kits by Crown, Midori etc. too. Lindberg even made a couple 1/40 German WW2 armor kits. 

Back in the day, you had a lot of scales like 1/40, 1/50, 1/70, 1/100. I believe they were more metric oriented compared to scales like 1/4" = 1', now called 1/48 scale.


----------



## Richard Baker

Personally I hope Moebius sticks with a more standard scale used today- lots of diorama options in 1/48.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

The model can be seen in the background of the Moebius Interview clip at: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc


----------



## The Batman

Owen E Oulton said:


> The model can be seen in the background of the Moebius Interview clip at: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...t=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FSl_Xpncujc


Well, actually it isn't the _model_. It's a small poster or flyer promoting the upcoming model.

- GJS


----------



## Carson Dyle

Update time! 

Design work on the Proteus exterior is more or less complete, with work on the interior nearing completion (kudos to Daren Dochterman for his awesome 3-D rendering skills).

As I believe I mentioned before, every effort has been made to replicate the contours and details found on the full-scale mockup. Hull markings and certain aspects of the color scheme are still being dialed-in, so don’t freak out if the fonts are wrong or the propulsion nozzles are too dark a grey. (-: Rest assured these inaccuracies will be corrected on the final version.

No word on cost and scale yet, but an official announcement should be coming soon. In the meantime, enjoy the sneak peek!


----------



## Bwain no more

WAAAAAAAY cool!!! San Diego Comic Con is coming in July and I know Frank is SUPER busy overseeing some cool releases for the show ('66 Batfans : prepare to be BLOWN AWAY !!! :thumbsup I'm thinking there will be some news and maybe some new promo materials by then. Thanks for sharing the images!
Tom


----------



## Richard Baker

I am not an expert but that really looks good to me!


----------



## fluke

Some news is better than no news. It's in late design stages so it is safe to assume its going to be early 
2016 and with so much attention paid to detail......it better be 1/48
at the very least.


----------



## spindrift

1/32 please- with attention to each console and interior details i think it will be a larger scale kit


----------



## Y3a

1/24? Too big?


----------



## Richard Baker

1/48 is a good manageable scale for detail, display and price.
I really do not have room/cash for a model which fills up a coffee table and costs over a hundred dollars.


----------



## SteveR

1/12: blow molded! Floats!


----------



## drewid142

That is looking terrific!


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> That is looking terrific!


Thanks, Drew! That means a lot coming from an old Proteus jockey like you!

For the record folks, Drew is serving as a consultant on the Moebius model.

Although the final decision is not mine to make, I’m lobbying hard for a 1/32 scale Proteus. That would put it in the same ballpark as both the Moebius Flying Sub and the Lunar Models Proteus (see below). Given Moebius’ tradition of including an enlarged version of the classic Aurora display stand, at 1/32 the model’s footprint would be small enough to fit on the average wall shelf (preferably alongside the Flying Sub).

When it comes to scale, models have a sweet spot – that point at which (assuming you’ve done a good job on the build) the eye has a hard time discerning between a miniature and full-scale mockup. In my opinion the Proteus’ sweet spot is 1/32. At that scale the details remain crisp, the edges remain sharp, and the interior conveys some depth of field (it will also be easier to light at 1/32). Besides, at 1/48, the Crow's Nest model is hard to beat. In the interests of variety, it might be in Moebius' interests to distinguish their model, scale-wise, from Drew's.

Just my five cents. Like I said, it’s Moebius’ call. At the end of the day it will come down to tooling and materials costs. FWIW, here’s what a 1/32 scale Proteus looks like…


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> Although the final decision is not mine to make, I’m lobbying hard for a 1/24 scale Proteus. That would put it in the same ballpark as both the Moebius Flying Sub and the Lunar Models Proteus (see below). Given Moebius’ tradition of including an enlarged version of the classic Aurora display stand, at 1/24 the model’s footprint would be small enough to fit on the average wall shelf (preferably alongside the Flying Sub).


You mean 1/32, not 1/24, right? Moebius' big Jupiter 2 and Flying Sub are 1/32 scale. The Lunar Models Proteus is somewhere between 1/32 and 1/35 scale. A 1/24 scale Proteus would be 21 inches long!

A 1/32 scale Proteus (about 16 inches long) would be nice, but 1/48 is just fine by me.


----------



## Carson Dyle

My dyscalculia strikes again. :hat:

Sorry, yes, *1/32*. I've amended my original post so as not to further confuse the issue.

The sad thing is, I actually looked up the Moebius FS to confirm the scale about five seconds before posting. My inability to remember sequential numbers from one moment to the next may have something to do with why I've never been too preoccupied with "scale."



Thanks for the catch.


----------



## Richard Baker

In theory 1/1 scale can apply to any size kit depending on where in the movie you reference to...


----------



## Carson Dyle

OK, I just got the official word from Frank.

The scale of the Moebius Proteus kit will be (drum roll please)...

*1/32*


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Carson Dyle said:


> OK, I just got the official word from Frank.
> 
> The scale of the Moebius Proteus kit will be (drum roll please)...
> 
> *1/32*


PERFECT size.


----------



## scooke123

Nice size - for me at least!


----------



## Richard Baker

OK- everyone get out the calculators!
At 1/32 what size does that make the finished model?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Richard Baker said:


> OK- everyone get out the calculators!
> At 1/32 what size does that make the finished model?


Using the Lunar Models Proteus as a guide, the Moebius Proteus will be appoximately 16 inches from stem to stern (give or take a quarter inch).


----------



## RMC

AWESOME !.....any word on pricing ?


----------



## scotpens

scooke123 said:


> Nice size - for me at least!


That's what _she_ said! _ (Baddump-TSSSSH!)
_


----------



## Seashark

Wow, well I'm glad they're producing a kit of it after I pushed so hard for one - _but_ I kinda wish it were smaller; a smaller kit would be more affordable for me and easier to find space for. Space is at a premium in my home. I was kinda hoping for something _under_ 12 inches. 

As I say though; I'm glad it's finally being made.


----------



## nautilusnut

Count me in, this is one model I've GOT to have! It's the size I wanted too.


----------



## Carson Dyle

RMC said:


> ...any word on pricing ?


Not yet. I don't recall what the Moebius Flying Sub retailed for, but I imagine the Proteus price point will be a little north of there (accounting for 2015 material and tooling costs). Certainly Moebius will do everything possible to keep the price down (short of compromising quality, that is).


----------



## Opus Penguin

This is great!


----------



## spindrift

Dream come true- PLEASE hope that figures will be included- and I think Moebius will do them with it or seperate kit


----------



## Richard Baker

I don't know about the figures- they would have to secure the rights from each actor to make a crew which would add to the cost assuming no problems. 
Like the Flying Sub I think aftermarket figures is going to be the solution for those who wish to have them.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Richard Baker said:


> I don't know about the figures- they would have to secure the rights from each actor to make a crew which would add to the cost assuming no problems.


Securing likeness rights in this case would not be an issue. It's just a matter of time and money, i.e. how much more money would Moebius have to charge for each kit if the decision was made to include figures.


----------



## Richard Baker

If given a choice I would prefer a cheaper kit without figures but I know a lot of people would want them.
Perhaps making them available as a separate item you could buy online? That way if people want to pay more to have the figures they can...

I know a 1/32 kit will be a bit expensive, I will have to budget for it over time but it is a grail kit for me, Anything that can keep the price down will make it easier for me to get it on my shelf.


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> I don't know about the figures- they would have to secure the rights from each actor to make a crew which would add to the cost assuming no problems.


Technically, the rights would have to be secured from the actors' estates -- with the exception of Raquel Welch, they're all deceased.

Incidentally, both Stephen Boyd and William Redfield died untimely deaths -- Boyd of a heart attack at the age of 45, and Redfield of leukemia at 49.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Given the scale, it's doubtful likeness would ever be an issue. A 1/32 figure might approximate a given actor's size, shape and general appearance, but at that size there wouldn't be enough detail to recreate, say, William Redfield's facial likeness to any significant degree. Modern tooling capabilities are good, but they're not _that _good. (-:


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

I will be offering figures from the Lunar Models 16" kit.


----------



## fluke

I was going to say something but I gotta go change my spiderman underoos.... again


----------



## Nektu

Absolutely great news on the scale... made my day!


----------



## fluke

I wonder if last quarter 2015 is still possible?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Not going to happen.


----------



## cletusjones

For 1/32nd figs, BBI had 1/32 navy seal frogmen a few years back which would work with the Proteus and the Flying Sub!


----------



## scotpens

cletusjones said:


> For 1/32nd figs, BBI had 1/32 navy seal frogmen a few years back which would work with the Proteus and the Flying Sub!


I don't suppose they made a diving-suited frog-_woman_ for a Raquel figure, though. She was shaped a bit differently.


----------



## xsavoie

Figures of the guys might be found in other 1/32 scale figure kit boxes like military, but they should at least offer a Raquel figure.


----------



## cletusjones

xsavoie said:


> Figures of the guys might be found in other 1/32 scale figure kit boxes like military, but they should at least offer a Raquel figure.


Totally aggreed. I wouldn't trust the myself w/ sculpey for the attempted custom!


----------



## Dave Hussey

Wow - Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Zathros

*Figures?? doubtful*

*Frank has been pretty consistent that he does not prefer to include figures with his new vehicle kits no matter who would want them or not..very disappointing, but I think that's just the way it is.


Z*


----------



## Opus Penguin

Bummer, but I have no doubt someone will produce aftermarket kits of the figures. If they can't be an exact likeness due to licensing issues, they can be close.


----------



## lunadude

Opus Penguin said:


> Bummer, but I have no doubt someone will produce aftermarket kits of the figures. If they can't be an exact likeness due to licensing issues, they can be close.


At that scale, likeness shouldn't be much issue. They're pretty small.
http://www.peoplescale.com/F-2-1-4-TALL-572-cm-132-SCALE-3-8-1-0_c233.htm


----------



## John P

I dunno, look at some of Andrea Miniatures' 54mm portrait figures. You can tell who they are. Heck, even Tamiya's old "generals" figures look like the generals they're supposed to be. 1/32 is big!


----------



## fluke

Jeepers....The kit of the century is being produced in plastic and announced in a whopping 1/32 scale and some are worrying about figures? To me unless a diaroma motionless figures has always looked silly and kills the possibility of anything seeming real.


----------



## BatToys

Yeah but it's Raquel Welch.


----------



## djnick66

I include figures in most models. its dumb (to me) not to have pilots, crew, etc. Thats why companies even sell figure kits and sets... for the few companies that do not include them. At least for mainstream military kits.


----------



## RMC

I may be getting abit ahead of myself, but I wonder what ship frank will do next after the proteus ?


----------



## nautilusnut

> At that scale, likeness shouldn't be much issue. They're pretty small.





> I dunno, look at some of Andrea Miniatures' 54mm portrait figures. You can tell who they are.



I have Andrea's 1/32 scale Tarzan, and you can see a DEFINITE likeness to Johnny Weismuller at that scale!


----------



## John P

Yup. I've got Kirk, Spock and Picard. All good likenesses. Andrea did limited runs in he past of Errol Fynn, Clint Eastwood, John Wayne... all perfectly recognizable.


----------



## Nektu

aftermarket figures, and lighting will be fine with me. I just want the shape of the ship and interior to be right. I am over the moon that the kit is going to be 1/32... that is just awesome news to anyone who loves this design! K


----------



## SteveR

BatToys said:


> Yeah but it's Raquel Welch.


Agreed. All other arguments are irrelevant.


----------



## spocks beard

Man, Another kit added to my list!
I just watched that movie a couple weeks ago, And always wanted an accurate larger scale version of the Proteus.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Sage the Owl

Fantastic, the scale i was hoping for, i'm really looking forward to this being released.
Not interested in figures as i never include them in any of my builds, i would prefer it to include a lightable miniaturiser base, but if not i expect one of the aftermarket guys will oblige.


----------



## nautilusnut

A clear base would be a great "deluxe" kit item. You could split it along some of the tile edges to make it a manageable size for boxing if needed. I suppose some of the vinyl guys could come up with a template to be applied to a white piece of plexiglas and then painted too.


----------



## RMC

*proteus*

I hope the proteus is r/c compatible :wave:


----------



## Carson Dyle

For you blueprint aficionados...


----------



## WOI

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I will be offering figures from the Lunar Models 16" kit.


Would you also offer a full complete interior kit for it too? I can certainly use
one,I still my model of the 16"in Proteus that definitely needs it.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

WOI said:


> Would you also offer a full complete interior kit for it too? I can certainly use
> one,I still my model of the 16"in Proteus that definitely needs it.


Yes I can do that for you.

:thumbsup:


----------



## WOI

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Yes I can do that for you.
> 
> :thumbsup:


How much will it cost to order for it ?


----------



## Phillip1

This is a dream kit for me and in the perfect scale. I WILL have one of these in my house shortly after it is released.

Phillip1


----------



## BatToys

The Aurora Batmobile is 1/32 so what will the length be of the Proteus?


----------



## Carson Dyle

16 1/2 inches, approx.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

WOI said:


> How much will it cost to order for it ?


I will get back with you on this. 

Chris


----------



## WOI

Do you have a website or a mailing address I can use to contact you?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

WOI said:


> Do you have a website or a mailing address I can use to contact you?


Yes, my web page is http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=490
My email address is [email protected] :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## The Batman

Thank You for getting the CMDF logo correct! Most of the time all you see is the CMDF logo from the medical wing! It's finally good to see someone utilizing the standard CMDF logo.

- GJS


----------



## drewid142

Rob! Cool "Blueprints"! They seem to be generated from views that have a bit of perspective distortion... not true orthographic front, side, top, etc... any chance you might post some proper blueprint views of your work? I would love to study them!

Drew


----------



## scotpens

drewid142 said:


> Rob! Cool "Blueprints"! They seem to be generated from views that have a bit of perspective distortion... not true orthographic front, side, top, etc...


There's a fairly accurate-looking set of orthographic views of the _Proteus_ on the DeviantArt site.


----------



## SteveR

Good catch, Drew!

Rob, if an orthographic camera isn't available (or you can't render from an orthogonal viewport), using a really long focal length at a really great distance should do the trick.


----------



## drewid142

scotpens said:


> There's a fairly accurate-looking set of orthographic views of the _Proteus_ on the DeviantArt site.



...since the blueprints I used to do MY Proteus kit came from Rob... I have no need for other Blueprints... but I like the clean beauty of Rob's Blueprint treatmenthere (suitable for framing)... and since it is generated from the dataset for the new kit... I would LOVE to study it!

...and I just looked at the orthographic views in that link... very nice clean look... but the space between the windows and the top of the hull is wrong... and the edges of the hull bottom are way too sharp. Thanks for the link, though, I had not seen that set of drawings. I am extremely familiar with the Proteus so I am looking to find some nice detail that Rob got that I might have missed.


----------



## Richard Baker

The Proteus appears to be a fairly simple design but it is really amazingly complex when you take a real good look at it- that is one of it's appeals to me. Your eyes never get tired looking at it with all the flowing angles blending together.

I have seen several good attempts to accurately capture it's form- the Crow's Nest kit is the first one to really nail it for me. This is a serious grail kit for me and I am patient- I have waited decades for a styrene kit an d I am glad it is being produced now. While I would have loved to have seen an Aurora kit back then of it, it might have been just a 'close enough' type of kit like the Flying Sub. With the team working on the Moebius version I am confident in the outcome.


----------



## scotpens

drewid142 said:


> ...and I just looked at the orthographic views in that link... very nice clean look... but the space between the windows and the top of the hull is wrong... and the edges of the hull bottom are way too sharp.


Also the front "nostril" intakes are too large and the wrong shape, and the V-shaped keel structure is much too thin.




Richard Baker said:


> . . . While I would have loved to have seen an Aurora kit back then of it, it might have been just a 'close enough' type of kit like the Flying Sub.


And if the top had been removable to show the interior, you could never have gotten the damn thing to fit right!


----------



## Carson Dyle

drewid142 said:


> Rob! Cool "Blueprints"! They seem to be generated from views that have a bit of perspective distortion... not true orthographic front, side, top, etc... any chance you might post some proper blueprint views of your work? I would love to study them!


Yeah, the fellow who did the renderings created the "blueprints" just for fun. I'll see if he can generate orthographic drawings (I believe the renderings were created in Modo, but I don't know enough about the software to know if it can easily output orthos).


----------



## drewid142

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, the fellow who did the renderings created the "blueprints" just for fun. I'll see if he can generate orthographic drawings (I believe the renderings were created in Modo, but I don't know enough about the software to know if it can easily output orthos).


I kind of figured that was how they came to be... but they are very nice... it would sure be great to get them with proper ortho views!

Thanks for feeding our heads!


----------



## WOI

WOI said:


> Would you also offer a full complete interior kit for it too? I can certainly use
> one,I still my model of the 16"in Proteus that definitely needs it.


Can you create replacement parts for the front canopy and the 2 navigating
nozzles for it too while we are on the subject.


----------



## fluke

........any bones to toss?....ARF! AFF!!


----------



## fluke

ARF, ARF! ARF!!

.....but the R2 Eagle fans are getting play by play like its a football
game ....lol :tongue:


----------



## John P

Frank probably doesn't want to hear the kind of second-guessing and whining going on in that thread. :lol:


----------



## fluke

LOL....Good point. Im going to chase some parked cars until then...maybe 
a squirrel or two.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

"SQUIRREL!" ...... Which way did it go? ....... I do not see a squirrel. ..... Oh there he is above my little head.


----------



## fire91bird

Is it possible they decided to wait on the Proteus so both it and the Eagle can have their moments in the spotlight? Happens with movie release dates. They might figure that some wallets might appreciate them being spread out, too.


----------



## fluke

enterprise_fanatic said:


> "SQUIRREL!" ...... Which way did it go? ....... I do not see a squirrel. ..... Oh there he is above my little head.


Ha! Dude your awesome! Its been a long time since there has 
been much goofyness on this site....other than John P. and Mark Mc. G.
I sulute you.

I doupt its a limelight thing... im excited about the Eagle but by far the
Proteus to me holds a much higher 'grail kit' status and will be a better 
kit over all. I can not wait.


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> .....but the R2 Eagle fans are getting play by play like its a football game ....lol :tongue:


That's only because the Eagle is better.


----------



## Richard Baker

I like both and need to budget for both- some separation on release dates will help.

IIRC aside from general announcements Moebius does not release any hard information on a kit until it is in the test shot stage. Once images of those are released the forums are suddenly filled with outrage on how badly they are getting it wrong and what they should have done instead.


----------



## edge10

fluke said:


> Ha! Dude your awesome! Its been a long time since there has
> been much goofyness on this site....other than John P. and Mark Mc. G.
> I sulute you.
> 
> I doupt its a limelight thing... im excited about the Eagle but by far the
> Proteus to me holds a much higher 'grail kit' status and will be a better
> kit over all. I can not wait.


It is funny because the squirrel gets dead.

How in the world do you say it "and will be a better kit over all."?

Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

fluke said:


> Ha! Dude your awesome! Its been a long time since there has
> been much goofyness on this site....other than John P. and Mark Mc. G.
> I sulute you.


Ok going out on a limb with saw in hand.

You can't be serious all the time. Only complain about what you can change than go and change it.

Unless you are in on the development stage an armchair designer can "suggest" all he wants to. We should be thankful these two companies are


----------



## fluke

I'm on board 100% with the nit picking and winning ...."I want this" n " "Thats not correct" As for a better kit? ...several items.
1. Its an older subject and has never been a mass produced plastic kit.
2. The Interior matches the exterior in scale.
3. Its a very beautiful design....tho the Eagle is cool as well.
3. Very cool interior with large window area for viewing.


----------



## fluke

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Ok going out on a limb with saw in hand.
> 
> You can't be serious all the time. Only complain about what you can change than go and change it.
> 
> Unless you are in on the development stage an armchair designer can "suggest" all he wants to. We should be thankful these two companies are


DEAD ON MATE :thumbsup:


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Ok going out on a limb with saw in hand.
> 
> You can't be serious all the time. Only complain about what you can change than go and change it.
> 
> Unless you are in on the development stage an armchair designer can "suggest" all he wants to. We should be thankful these two companies are


(Didn't know I didn't finish my last thought until now)

We should be thankful these two companyies are ....... doing their best to give us an "accurate as possible" model at a "reasonable as possibly" price.

(OK who cut the hole in my safety net?)


----------



## fluke

I agree 100% ...The Crows nest kit is simply amazing but the price...yikes.
I too am just thankful that Frank and others know what we like and ....well to quote 
Capt. P.....MAKE IT SO!


----------



## Dave Hussey

fluke said:


> I agree 100% ...The Crows nest kit is simply amazing but the price...yikes.
> I too am just thankful that Frank and others know what we like and ....well to quote
> Capt. P.....MAKE IT SO!


So Say We ALL!!!


----------



## fluke

*so say we all! *


----------



## Richard Baker

I really really wish I could have afforded the Crow's Nest kit- it is amazing in the accuracy of detail. I watched him pour over every detail and not stop until he felt it as good as it could be.
The Moebius kit simply cannot be as good as that because it had to adjust what is desired with the realities of mass production and the injection molding process. It is also the kit I will be able to budget for and put on my shelf, but I still would love to have Drew's kit.


----------



## fluke

Lets not forget....all before excluding the Lunar Models kit are 
1/48....Were getting our Proteus in 1/32 YAHOO!!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Also figures are coming out in a few weeks. :thumbsup:

:wave:


----------



## fluke

YIPPY SKIPPY!

That would be nice if the kit was that soon.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

I never was good at math way back in school and can be a bit impatient when it comes to reading "all" 269 posts but what size in inches will the model be if 1/32? 

BTW - Where was stated that we would get after market figures?


----------



## fluke

Im pretty sure that 1/32 puts the Proteus at roughly 16".


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

So "roughly" in scale with the Flying Sub and Jupiter 2 also from Moebius Models.

I'm guessing that would put it somewhere in the same price range as well.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

enterprise_fanatic said:


> I never was good at math way back in school and can be a bit impatient when it comes to reading "all" 269 posts but what size in inches will the model be if 1/32?
> 
> BTW - Where was stated that we would get after market figures?


I am the one that stated it as I am the one that is making them.

:wave:


----------



## RMC

enterprise_fanatic said:


> So "roughly" in scale with the Flying Sub and Jupiter 2 also from Moebius Models.
> 
> I'm guessing that would put it somewhere in the same price range as well.


no question about it....Frank said that it will be 1/32 scale :dude:


----------



## John P

Frank was at JerseyFest, but he seemed to only have his figure models on display.


----------



## lunadude

enterprise_fanatic said:


> ...what size in inches will the model be if 1/32?...


Just over 16" long. Pretty good sized.


----------



## fluke

.......about the kit being a mass produced plastic with some 
imitations in comparison to the Crows Nest kit.....maybe but from what has already been stated its being 
designed and engineered by "Top men" ...and any such limitations can be 
overcome with some stuff from the o'l parts box, skill and imagination plus again 
our gift from Mobieus is in a very nice 1/32 at more than half the price!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

We now have figures! :thumbsup:
Price is $25.00 + $5.00 shipping in the USA.
International shipping is $14.00 and beyond. :tongue:
Please email me at, [email protected] for your order.

:thumbsup:


----------



## quiet-wyatt

After looking through this thread (unless I missed it!):

Is the Proteus kit for sale yet?


----------



## Opus Penguin

No, it isn't. It probably won't be out until early next year.


----------



## quiet-wyatt

Opus Penguin said:


> No, it isn't. It probably won't be out until early next year.


Thanks Opus!


----------



## fluke

In my best Herman Munster.....DARN DARN DARN!!

When I saw this thread had some new stuff...I thunk "Cool! kit news!"
....nope .....ratz! .....but as they say good things come to those who wait.....
....but but ...I want it now! NOW! NOW!! NOW!!!


----------



## WOI

Will you be bringing out an improved Interior Kit and improved detail parts
for the exterior of the hull for it?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Opus Penguin said:


> No, it isn't. It probably won't be out until early next year.


Mid-2016 is more likely -- but that is a realistic estimate. Just in time for the 50th anniversary of the movie!


----------



## fluke

HUH??....Improved Detail parts? .....I quote Gov Tarken...."I think you underestimate their chances....." 

Not to be harsh by any means ...but DUDE!....it has already been stated here that the individuals who are involved with the kits design 
are die hard Proteus enthusiast and at 1/32 scale its even more important to "get it right" as well easier to do so. Lighting kit? more than likely.


----------



## Larry523

Carson Dyle said:


> ...that is a realistic estimate.


That's what the HAL 9000 said to Dave Bowman when it predicted the failure of the AE-35 unit. And we all know how that turned out!


----------



## fluke

Daisy daisy........


----------



## WOI

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> We now have figures! :thumbsup:
> Price is $25.00 + $5.00 shipping in the USA.
> International shipping is $14.00 and beyond. :tongue:
> Please email me at, [email protected] for your order.
> 
> :thumbsup:


I was talking about the recast parts for the Lunar Models Proteus kit.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

WOI said:


> I was talking about the recast parts for the Lunar Models Proteus kit.


Recast parts?
You do know that I am the new owner of Lunar Models right?
Or did I miss what you are trying to say there 

:wave:


----------



## WOI

I knew that,I was wondering if you are going to comsider to do that for it.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

I can, parts like this ?


----------



## WOI

Actually,I was also thinking replacement parts for the Exterior Hull as well
as the complete Interior Kit for it.


----------



## John P

WOI said:


> Actually,I was also thinking replacement parts for the Exterior Hull as well
> as the complete Interior Kit for it.


I replaced the head, and the handle, but I swear it's George Washington's hatchet. :freak:


----------



## fluke

Alright all this chitchat about parts is killing me...i see a new entry and
think. ..COOL! Proteus news! ARGH! ! :tongue:


----------



## Richard Baker

It would be helpful if discussions about the Lunar Models Proteus kit were on a different thread than the one dedicated to the upcoming Moebius Proteus kit. 
I too keep opening up this thread thinking perhaps some test shots or updates might be posted...


----------



## RMC

I thought Frank at Moebius was going to give us an update.....does anyone know any info


----------



## fire91bird

Frank probably had to cannibalize his wireless. Would love an update, too.


----------



## fluke

Not to complain or be a big cry baby ....but the first news was quit a while
back and it was originally slated for 2015 an update of any sort would be groovy.


----------



## Richard Baker

It would be great to get any sort of update but just knowing this kit is in the works is good with me.


----------



## Buc

not to state the obvious... but, huh.. Frank don't come here.

You could follow him on FB and Twitter, like most of us do. 

...that is, if, you know... want to...


----------



## Richard Baker

I do not do either social media but usually if there is anything of interest posted on them somebody here will mention it.


----------



## WOI

fluke said:


> Not to complain or be a big cry baby ....but the first news was quit a while
> back and it was originally slated for 2015 an update of any sort would be groovy.


Trust me,you are not the only one who had ever mentioned about it.


----------



## Carson Dyle

There's really nothing new to report. After a slow start, everything is proceeding on schedule for a mid-2016 release. It's going to be an awesome kit. I'll post an update once we have something new and/or interesting to show.


----------



## Paulbo

If we'd all already paid for the kit and were waiting for Moebius to deliver it I'd understand being ticked that the kit isn't available yet. As it is, Frank and company have a finite amount of money and manpower to create new products - it's exactly the same situation I find myself in.

I wouldn't be surprised if Frank felt like me - "I could accept partners who bring in cash to hire more employees, but they'd want input into the business ... or I could grow more slowly and remain master of my domain. I choose to be the master of my domain."


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Frank is still working hard on getting this out so please be patient.


----------



## fortress

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Frank is still working hard on getting this out so please be patient.


But of course Moebius Models is going to produce a fine kit but just on
a second thought dose the new Lunar Models have the molds for all the
Fantastic Voyage modeling subjects from the old company?

fortress


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

fortress said:


> But of course Moebius Models is going to produce a fine kit but just on
> a second thought dose the new Lunar Models have the molds for all the
> Fantastic Voyage modeling subjects from the old company?
> 
> fortress


Yes I do but not the TV cartoon one.
You can get that from Randy Cooper.


----------



## fire91bird

Paulbo said:


> If we'd all already paid for the kit and were waiting for Moebius to deliver it I'd understand being ticked that the kit isn't available yet. As it is, Frank and company have a finite amount of money and manpower to create new products - it's exactly the same situation I find myself in.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Frank felt like me - "I could accept partners who bring in cash to hire more employees, but they'd want input into the business ... or I could grow more slowly and remain master of my domain. I choose to be the master of my domain."


Paul, your comments puzzle me. No one appears to be particularly "ticked", just interested, and isn't that the whole reason to announce a project, to generate interest? If they announced something and there was a big yawn, then there would be a problem. The lack of news made me wonder if the project had been quietly canceled - finite resources perhaps - so I'm very glad to hear it's still a go. Really, it would be be fine with me if nothing was announced until there was something pretty concrete. I think that's the route Round 2 took with the Eagle and it's worked pretty well.


----------



## Carson Dyle

fire91bird said:


> Really, it would be be fine with me if nothing was announced until there was something pretty concrete. I think that's the route Round 2 took with the Eagle and it's worked pretty well.


Worked better than their Galileo announcement anyway. 

Part of the problem with a long thread like this is that information gets lost in the sauce.

For the record, the Moebius Proteus announced here has always been a firm, definite, concrete "go" project. Yes, it took longer than expected to get up to speed, but that was simply the result of our 3D renderer's need to juggle multiple projects. And, frankly, we took our time sweating the details because we wanted to get it right. I think the renders I posted previously speak for themselves in that regard. 

Don't know what else I can tell you other than to reiterate that the kit IS HAPPENING. Every single workday of the week progress is being made. It's a slow process, but as with all Moebius kits the end result will be worth the wait. If there's any "lack of news" it's only because there's nothing news-worthy to report (manufacturing a model kit can be a little like watching grass grow). If and when we do have something cool to show you'll be the first to know! In the meantime, go build that Jupiter 2, Chariot, Robot, Seaview, Flying Sub, or Space Pod that's been gathering dust in your closet. :hat:


----------



## Captain Han Solo

Thanks Rob. Looking forward to this one.


----------



## fluke

Indeed....im not in a huff at all....I too know its going to be one fine kit and darn
worth the wait. I have plenty of things on the bench to keep me busy....its just one heck of
a grail kit ....fer sure ya know....like ohmahdawd!:tongue:


----------



## seaQuest

However, I *do* think Moebius has quietly cancelled things like the rest of the Batman 66 figure line (due to poor sales of Batman and Catwoman), and who knows where the BSG Raptor stands? Not everything Moebius does turns to gold, contributing to finite resources.


----------



## fluke

Oh yee of little faith .....Tho I agree with you were talking about a subject
and kit that 98.9% of modelers and movie buffs alike want and will purchase
...once news of this kit hits the streets and if seen on the shelf ...even by those 
who have claimed to have lost interest in the hobby ...well....lets put it this way...

If they release it...they will build it....." ok...who said that! ...whos in my corn field "

But on a more serious note....if this kit does not materialize 
I will do what I did to my Wonderfest Bronze taking Lunar Models Spindrift....build the [email protected]&* out of a Lunar version.


----------



## harrier1961

seaQuest said:


> However, I *do* think Moebius has quietly cancelled things like the rest of the Batman 66 figure line (due to poor sales of Batman and Catwoman), and who knows where the BSG Raptor stands? Not everything Moebius does turns to gold, contributing to finite resources.


Are you privy to Moebius sales figures?
Otherwise, how do you know they are selling poorly?
From what I've heard, they are still working on the rest of the line - Robin and I "think" the Penguin are next.
They never said all of them would be available all at once.

Andy


----------



## seaQuest

Based on asking how they sold at Los Angeles hobby shops. They're gathering dust. People would rather have either Mattel or Hot Toys figures.


----------



## cletusjones

I have the Hot Toys Adam West Batman and consider it a pre-finished model that's articulated. I'm just one person but it has completely eliminated any desire on my part for a model of the same thing.


----------



## seaQuest

cletusjones said:


> I have the Hot Toys Adam West Batman and consider it a pre-finished model that's articulated. I'm just one person but it has completely eliminated any desire on my part for a model of the same thing.


There ya go!


----------



## fluke

Tho there are times I just desire a Model.......but one who likes sci-fi and can not talk.:tongue:


----------



## fluke

....sigh.....just a quick little glimps....tease....sigh:tongue:


----------



## Carson Dyle

Soon.


----------



## fluke

Ok.....Mongo like candy


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

fluke said:


> ....sigh.....just a quick little glimps....tease....sigh:tongue:


Who's doing a glimp tease?


----------



## fluke

Ha! My poor spelling will be my undoing one day.


----------



## JGG1701

fluke said:


> Ha! My poor spelling will be my undoing one day.


No worries Mr. Fluke.
That's usually the *3rd* thing to go.
Jim G.G.


----------



## Steve H

harrier1961 said:


> Are you privy to Moebius sales figures?
> Otherwise, how do you know they are selling poorly?
> From what I've heard, they are still working on the rest of the line - Robin and I "think" the Penguin are next.
> They never said all of them would be available all at once.
> 
> Andy


Part of the thing is, there was a certain amount of 'heat' surrounding the announcement and release of the Batman TV show on DVD and Blu-Ray. There's a VERY small window to cash in on heat like that. Already the subject is 'cooling' even as some companies like NECA jump in at the last minute.

Mattel seems to have given up, only things in the pipeline for the last 2 years are getting onto shelves. 

So, yeah, there's a concern that Moebius may have taken too long to get the other figure kits to market and thus interest at the retail level may have gone on to other things. Figure kits in the old, beloved Aurora vein are a hard sell anyway in today's market. 

And I'll be very polite and not even mention the long, long, long gestation of the 1/35 scale LiS Chariot and Space Pod kit.


----------



## fluke

Not in my case pal....shpeling annd mathimaticks iz never ben my
stwong points :tongue:




JGG1701 said:


> No worries Mr. Fluke.
> That's usually the *3rd* thing to go.
> Jim G.G.


----------



## fire91bird

Carson Dyle said:


> Soon.


Appreciate the pulse checks, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

great news


----------



## fluke

lol....I did say "something" ..."anything"


----------



## Zombie_61

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Who's doing a glimp tease?


Bring out the Glimp.







Fans of Quentin Tarantino's _Pulp Fiction_ will get that; the rest will have to Google it.


----------



## fluke

now your just being silly


----------



## Richard Baker

Zombie_61 said:


> Bring out the Glimp.
> 
> Fans of Quentin Tarantino's _Pulp Fiction_ will get that; the rest will have to Google it.


I think the word was 'Gimp'


----------



## fluke

Did someone say Blimp?


----------



## edge10

Frank just posted some info on the FB page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964

Interior looks nice!


----------



## RMC

it looks great !.......I bet there is even enough room in it to be R/C compatible


----------



## fluke

The rear interior secton as well? Wow!! 2nd qtr 2016 is about what I was guessing and the price is nice too considering the same options and scale in a gk kit would be 250.00 to 350.00 easy.

WELL WORTH THE WAIT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

Now the question is to build it intact and view the rear interior from those two small windows or make the top removable? The front is fine no matter what you do, but that excellently detailed rear section really needs a way to look at it properly...


----------



## fluke

I would never make mine with a removable top....that enters the realm of toy like. I looked over the net and I can not see nor remember any rear cabin windows ?


----------



## RMC

this kit is going to be FANTASTIC !


----------



## fluke

Yous can say that again :tongue:


----------



## fire91bird

Thanks for sharing the images! Most impressive.


----------



## lunadude

Richard Baker said:


> Now the question is to build it intact and view the rear interior from those two small windows or make the top removable? The front is fine no matter what you do, but that excellently detailed rear section really needs a way to look at it properly...


I'd be tempted to do the removable body sections like the full sized prop. Maybe use magnets to secure them or make a 'shooting stage' diorama like that.


----------



## fluke

I may do what I am already planning for the 1/48 Eagle...Add side Windows so more of the cockpit interior can be seen and re design the interior so it makes more sense.

Now for the Proteus ....I bet no windows were added to the lab section as it did not play a large role in the film and the script did not call for any shocking views or what not from that section. I see no reason why one or two windows per side can not hurt as long as they fit with the rest of the subs lines etc.


----------



## RMC

there was a window in the rear of the lab


----------



## Krel

fluke said:


> Now for the Proteus ....I bet no windows were added to the lab section as it did not play a large role in the film and the script did not call for any shocking views or what not from that section. I see no reason why one or two windows per side can not hurt as long as they fit with the rest of the subs lines etc.


The Proteus did have portholes in rear, they were just kept closed. You can see the cover hatches in some shots of the set, and you can see them on the stern of the model.

I don't think that the Proteus was designed for long term voyages. There is no galley and no head. Of course they could always eat sandwiches or rations, as for the head, there is always the airlock. When you're finish your business, you would just flood, and flush. 

I don't understand why Harper Goff didn't design the Proteus where the top hatch would also connect to the airlock. It would have eliminated one less entry point for water, and given the crew two ways to exit the sub underwater. As good a designer as he was, he had to know this. It must have been a script thing. Imagine the scene where Donald Pleasence freaks out and tries to open the hatch. If he had to go into the airlock to do it, then they just could have sealed the hatch, and left him to his fate. Of course, how he thought that he could possibly have opened the hatch against the water pressure is a mystery.

David.


----------



## fluke

Cool ! rear Windows. ..Mongo much happier now.


----------



## BatToys

I get there are no figures in the first issue but how about figures as an accessory pack?


----------



## RB

Frank's post says that other FV items will follow the Proteus release. Different scale Proteus subs? The shrinking chamber? A Raquel figure kit? Hmmm...


----------



## BatToys

If Moebius is going to do a 1/8 Raquel Welch kit, a scene from BC or Fathom will show her better.


----------



## John P

Now I wanna watch Fathom. :woohoo:


----------



## scotpens

Krel said:


> . . . Imagine the scene where Donald Pleasence freaks out and tries to open the hatch. If he had to go into the airlock to do it, then they just could have sealed the hatch, and left him to his fate. Of course, how he thought that he could possibly have opened the hatch against the water pressure is a mystery.


He was suffering a panic attack and not thinking rationally at the time.



John P said:


> Now I wanna watch Fathom. :woohoo:


The opening title sequence is the best instructional film ever made on packing a parachute! :thumbsup:


----------



## Krel

scotpens said:


> He was suffering a panic attack and not thinking rationally at the time.


After all these decades, I don't think it would be much of a spoiler to point out, that no he wasn't. And yes he was.

David.


----------



## Xenodyssey

RB said:


> Frank's post says that other FV items will follow the Proteus release. Different scale Proteus subs? The shrinking chamber? A Raquel figure kit? Hmmm...


A brain laser surgery diorama? 

Most likely is a smaller scale Protues.


----------



## RB

Xenodyssey said:


> A brain laser surgery diorama?


WHICH WOULD BE COOL!!! But yeah, probably not...



> Most likely is a smaller scale Protues.


Yes, in fact, it wouldn't surprise if there was at least two more, perhaps one in 1/64 and then another at...oooh, _1 /128_...


----------



## BatToys

It sounds like Frank Winspur is hinting at a 1/8 Raquel Welch model kit for Fantastic Voyage.


----------



## RogueJ

BatToys said:


> If Moebius is going to do a 1/8 Raquel Welch kit, a scene from BC or Fathom will show her better.


I would prefer her as Hannie Caulter.


----------



## BatToys

Myself I prefer Fathom walking down the stairs as a kit. Now that Raquel is 75, she probably would like to be in the spotlight again and give her permission to Moebius.


----------



## BatToys

Myself I prefer Fathom walking down the stairs as a kit. Now that Raquel is 75, she probably would like to be in the spotlight again and give her permission to Moebius.


----------



## Trek Ace

You can say that again.


----------



## RMC

down boyzzzzz !.......lol


----------



## fluke

Id rather have this in 1/6 scale.


----------



## Carson Dyle

fluke said:


> The rear interior secton as well? Wow!! 2nd qtr 2016 is about what I was guessing and the price is nice too


Steve Iverson's site is offering a considerable pre-order discount (approximately $30.00 off the retail price). Don't delay, order yours today!


----------



## Seaview

I just saw his posting over on that informative social media site where everybody posts thought provoking ideas. My pre-order's already in!


----------



## fluke

Thirty bucks! Oh joy!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Just pre-ordered mine. I don't think you can beat that price.


----------



## LGFugate

Just ordered two!


Larry


----------



## drewid142

I just ordered three! ...and I will probably order more just to make sure I NEVER run out!

...and for Fluke... that wants a 1:6th Deanna Lund... see below... OOP but I still have a few here left to sell! IM me if you want one...


----------



## RMC

I wonder if r/c gear could fit in the rear of the ship and still keep all the forward detail


----------



## drewid142

Fit may not be as big an issue as mass of water displace the and center of gravity... But I sure look forward to seeing all the clever solutions!


----------



## RMC

I think r/c gear in that hull could be done :wave:


----------



## John P

Ya know, I never did think of this before - where are the ballast tanks?! The ship is all open space and air inside. How does it submerge?


----------



## Richard Baker

The Proteus is an interior set wrapped in a hull. Aside from the two in-'wing' propulsion units ther is no room at all for any of the needed mechanical equipment. The huge intakes in the nose go nowhere and the landing gear cannot retract into the hull when not in use.

I don't care.

It, for me, is still one of the most beautiful ships I have seen on screen.
A long tern resident of the Grail list, now approaching reality as a styrene kit.

YAY!


----------



## JeffBond

It's typical of full-size sci-fi mockups of the period like the Jupiter 2 and Spindrift in that it just manages to contain the interior. But unlike those other ships the Proteus at least APPEARED to be very functional, with details like the airlock, control surfaces, a snorkel and all sorts of other equipment and features designed seamlessly into the hull by Harper Goff. It's a masterpiece...


----------



## pob63

fluke said:


> Id rather have this in 1/6 scale.


That would be nice, but a 1:1 scale version would be a whole lot nicer.


----------



## John P

This_ IS_ a 1:1 scale version.


----------



## fluke

OMG! I cant believe it.....Where are the ballast tanks?
Its a cool ship, word has it it was even taken from actual U.S. navy plans?
but come on....save the tech garble for 'actual' things like Tiger tanks, P-51's and real space vehicles.


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> The Proteus is an interior set wrapped in a hull. Aside from the two in-'wing' propulsion units ther is no room at all for any of the needed mechanical equipment. The huge intakes in the nose go nowhere and the landing gear cannot retract into the hull when not in use.


The main compartment has about two feet of space under the floor. Apparently that's where the nuclear reactor is!


----------



## Zathros

*I know alot are, but I am not happy with the scale..too large for me, so I'm gonna pass on it. Hopefully, Frank may do what he did with the seaview and release one a bit smaller..not everyone has a kitchen table to display this thing..

Z*


----------



## fluke

16" inches ( roughly ) is too large? 
granted...I would have been just as happy with 1/48
but man....sometimes big is better!


----------



## Richard Baker

It will look great nest to the Flying Sub and J-2 - I love putting different subjects in matching scales next to each other. A smaller Proteus would also be welcome- a diorama of it inside a half-vein was a great display I saw somebody do once with a different kit.


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> OMG! I cant believe it.....Where are the ballast tanks?
> Its a cool ship, word has it it was even taken from actual U.S. navy plans?
> but come on....save the tech garble for 'actual' things like Tiger tanks, P-51's and real space vehicles.


Sometimes it's fun to try to figure out how a "real" version of a sci fi vehicle would work. Not a lot of them would! :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker

A lot of the special devices the 1960's Mission Impossible team used were totally unfeasible at the time. Today they can not only be created, but much smaller and more effective.

I take that tact with Scifi subjects. Yes they cannot be engineered to work as we see them on screen, but more advanced technology would be capable. I have watched 'brick' cell phones turn into tricorders in a few short years...


----------



## fluke

ok....thats cool....I was in a slightly grumpy mood when I posted that. carry on. :tongue:


----------



## lunadude

Just a guess, but they might do a 1:128 (4") version later. Once you have the license, run with it. Seemed to be the pattern with the Flying Sub and Spindrift. Again, just a guess.


----------



## cletusjones

I had thought that the interior would only be the front compartment but thanks to the computer renderings showing up "elsewhere" I now see that it's the full interior. Coolness! I will buy 2; one to goof up unintentionally and one to goof up hopefully less horrible!


----------



## Owen E Oulton

I would think it takes far less suspension of disbelief to imagine enough advances in technology to solve the problems of where to place the ballast tanks and reactors in the Proteus than it does to imagine how to shrink it down to the size of a bacillus.


----------



## Krel

scotpens said:


> The main compartment has about two feet of space under the floor. Apparently that's where the nuclear reactor is!


In the movie, it is in the bow. Judging by the size of the containment vessel, it must be a VERY efficient reactor, there couldn't have been space for a piece of fuel much larger than a golf ball. 

David.


----------



## fluke

The Proteus is powered by a 9 iron?


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> 16" inches ( roughly ) is too large?
> granted...I would have been just as happy with 1/48
> but man....sometimes big is better!


Sure, unless you live in a small house and don't have the display space. I've had to pass on purchasing more than a few semi-recent kits simply because my wife and I wouldn't have room for them after they were built. Hell, there's barely room here for _us_! :lol:



fluke said:


> The Proteus is powered by a 9 iron?


Considering how slowly it moved, I'd guess it was a _putter_.


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> ok....thats cool....I was in a slightly grumpy mood when I posted that. carry on. :tongue:


We still love ya! 



Krel said:


> In the movie, it is in the bow. Judging by the size of the containment vessel, it must be a VERY efficient reactor, there couldn't have been space for a piece of fuel much larger than a golf ball.
> 
> David.


IIRC, they said in the movie that nuclear material (i.e.fuel) doesn't shrink. So a tiny fuel source, when the sub is shrunk, is suddenly big enough.


----------



## Richard Baker

When the Proteus shrank the fuel became the size of a golf ball- when the ship was full size the fuel was just a single particle.


----------



## Paulbo

John P said:


> IIRC, they said in the movie that nuclear material (i.e.fuel) doesn't shrink. So a tiny fuel source, when the sub is shrunk, is suddenly big enough.


True ... but that makes absolutely no sense. Why is nuclear fuel any different from any other matter? Of course, we're talking about a submarine that's shrunk to the size of a white blood cell, so ...


----------



## scotpens

Paulbo said:


> True ... but that makes absolutely no sense. Why is nuclear fuel any different from any other matter? Of course, we're talking about a submarine that's shrunk to the size of a white blood cell, so ...


It also makes no sense that they can only keep things miniaturized for EXACTLY one hour. Those are just arbitrary rules, like "don't feed them after midnight" or "they can't fight on holy ground."

But then, miniaturization itself makes no sense unless you can shrink individual atoms. In his novelization of the screenplay, Isaac Asimov addressed some of these issues, but they're still basically handwaved away.


----------



## Richard Baker

Wasn't the miniaturization process described as reducing the spaces between the atoms instead of reducing the atoms themselves?

Of course this introduces another issue- the weight and mass would remain unchanged so you would have a submarine and crew weighing many tons travelling through the bloodstream- a wrong turn and physics takes over in a quick and very messy way...


----------



## fire91bird

Also in the movie, the ship was supposedly not originally designed for miniaturization, yet it pretty much depended on that for the fuel to work.


----------



## Richard Baker

fire91bird said:


> Also in the movie, the ship was supposedly not originally designed for miniaturization, yet it pretty much depended on that for the fuel to work.


They probably used the same container but just had more fuel in it.
Like Doc Brown, more than likely the fueling went the same, you just wore protective suits while it was being carried out.


----------



## Krel

In the novel, they talked about how they could also enlarge things, they mentioned enlarging an ant to the size of a locomotive. In the novel, I think the miniaturization process used hyperspace fields, but it has been decades since I have read the novel. The one hour time limitation was the whole point of the operation, the scientist held the secret to unlimited miniaturization/enlargement, which made him a VERY important person. 

No matter how you look at it, powering a vehicle that large with fuel, that small is quite an achievement. 

David.


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> Wasn't the miniaturization process described as reducing the spaces between the atoms instead of reducing the atoms themselves?


In Asimov's version, that possibility was mentioned and dismissed. A human being shrunk to microbe size in that manner couldn't survive -- he'd be denser than neutron star material.



Krel said:


> . . . In the novel, I think the miniaturization process used hyperspace fields, but it has been decades since I have read the novel. The one hour time limitation was the whole point of the operation, the scientist held the secret to unlimited miniaturization/enlargement, which made him a VERY important person.


The idea was that 3-dimensional objects could be miniaturized by being manipulated from outside the normal space-time continuum, analogous to enlarging or reducing 2-dimensional images in our 3-dimensional world. (Yeah, just go with it.)

And how long you could keep something miniaturized depended on the degree of miniaturization -- which, in a way, does seem to make sense (though I'm not sure why). The defecting scientist Benes supposedly knew how to prolong miniaturization indefinitely.


----------



## fluke

meanwhile....in the 'real world' :tongue:..I hope we can see parts test shots before 
Christmast that would be swell!


----------



## WOI

What's the matter with all of you putting doubts on the concepts of
the possible aspects of miniaturization,is a little blind faith to 
believe in such a idea could exist is too much to ask for?


----------



## zike

_"Last edited by WOI; Today at 08:28 PM.. Reason: improvements"_

Really? That's the improved version?


----------



## charonjr

The discovery of the Higgs boson actually could make miniaturization possible. In Asimov's second novel, Fantastic Voyage, he spoke of miniaturization taking place if you could remove the mass of a particle. The Higgs boson, being the particle that conveys mass, if it could be manipulated, could be reduced or removed, allowing the reduction of an atoms mass and inertia. Of course, just an idea....


----------



## hal9001

Underline the words _'Science *FICTION'*_. There you will find all your answers!

Carl-


----------



## fire91bird

hal9001 said:


> Underline the words _'Science *FICTION'*_. There you will find all your answers!
> 
> Carl-


One of the hallmarks of Science Fiction is that there is at least a kernel of science to back up whatever is being proposed, or at least an attempt to explain how something might occur. For a work to be considered science fiction, things generally won't happen by magic. Of course there are varying degrees of how scientific a work might actually be, but some find it an entertaining exercise to figure out the science and others are happy with a good story told well. In any case, it's the science in science fiction that separates it from fantasy or any other fiction.

More on track, the Proteus is looking good and definitely looking forward to any updates (and the kit, of course).


----------



## fluke

Ha! That the smartest post I have seen so far! 



hal9001 said:


> Underline the words _'Science *FICTION'*_. There you will find all your answers!
> 
> Carl-


----------



## Paulbo

zike said:


> _"Last edited by WOI; Today at 08:28 PM.. Reason: improvements"_
> 
> Really? That's the improved version?


Well, if you read the original ... 

(Which I didn't, and can't believe that it could have been much less comprehensible.)


----------



## toml12953

*Harper Goff*



JeffBond said:


> It's typical of full-size sci-fi mockups of the period like the Jupiter 2 and Spindrift in that it just manages to contain the interior. But unlike those other ships the Proteus at least APPEARED to be very functional, with details like the airlock, control surfaces, a snorkel and all sorts of other equipment and features designed seamlessly into the hull by Harper Goff. It's a masterpiece...


Didn't Harper Goff design the Nautilus for Disney's 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea? The man was a genius!

Tom L


----------



## scotpens

toml12953 said:


> Didn't Harper Goff design the Nautilus for Disney's 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea? The man was a genius!


Indeed he did. The story is that Walt Disney envisioned the _Nautilus_ as a sleek, smooth craft, like a modern nuclear sub. Harper Goff convinced Disney that Capt. Nemo's sub should look like something that could have been built in the 1860s.

Unfortunately, Goff received no screen credit for _20,000 Leagues_ because he wasn't a union man. In _Fantastic Voyage_, he's given the rather vague credit of "creative production research."

But we all know he DESIGNED THE FRIGGIN' SUBMARINE!


----------



## Richard Baker

I wonder what else Harper Goff designed but never received credit for?


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> I wonder what else Harper Goff designed but never received credit for?


He did much of the preliminary design work on Disneyland, for which he did get credit -- in a way. His name appears on a window in Adventureland.


----------



## drewid142

Cool tattoo trivia, thanks!

Wasn't he art director on willy wonks back around 1970?


----------



## Carson Dyle

toml12953 said:


> Didn't Harper Goff design the Nautilus for Disney's 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea?


Goff's first job for Disney was designing the boats for Disneyland's Jungle Cruise ride. The two men had originally met at a toy shop where their mutual passion for model trains led to a long discussion. Not long thereafter Goff was recruited to work on Disneyland and "20,000 Leagues." Disney hated unions of course, and for that reason Goff never joined the Art Director's Guild.

The Proteus was originally to have been designed by Fox art director Dale Hennesy, who did in fact serve as the film's credited art director (Goff's contribution was limited to the Proteus).

As originally envisioned, F.V. was to have been a "steampunk" adventure, which may explain why the director of "20,000 Leagues" was approached to direct. The story went through several phases of development (at one point it was going to be a James Coburn "Flint" movie) before taking shape as a Cold War SpyFy thriller.

Hennessy did oversee some early renderings of the Proteus, but owing to Goff's work on "20,000 Leagues" director Richard Fleischer insisted that he be brought aboard to design the sub for F.V. Frequent Irwin Allen art director Bill Creber was a close friend of Hennesy's, and to this day he resents how his buddy was treated on F.V. I discovered this the hard way when, at a party a few years back, I showed Bill a model I'd built of the Proteus (the Lunar Models version). After a long beat of staring at my model he finally grumbled "I hate the f---ing Proteus."

Creber later admitted to me his admiration for Goff, but to this day the Proteus remains a sore subject, lol.


----------



## Richard Baker

It would be interesting to see some of the Hessessy concept drawings of the Proteus that never was- I love to see the evolution and alternative designs for iconic craft.

The Proteus is one if the few craft I would really love to take a rid in- a perfect combination of panoramic viewing and compact design. The piloting bubble on top is brilliant- complete viability for the pilot...


----------



## Carson Dyle

Richard Baker said:


> It would be interesting to see some of the Hessessy concept drawings of the Proteus that never was...


This is the only such image I've ever come across. I don't know if Hennesy is the actual artist, but the rendering would have been created under his supervision.


----------



## Richard Baker

Interesting design- sort of like the saucers in 'Batteries not Included'...


----------



## scotpens

Richard Baker said:


> Interesting design- sort of like the saucers in 'Batteries not Included'...


It reminds me of Jacques Cousteau's diving saucers. Maybe that's why Dale Hennesy's designs were rejected -- too real-world, not science-fictiony enough.


----------



## fluke

Uh guys....I couldnt find fictiony in the dictionary . :tongue:


----------



## charonjr

Don't you mean "dictiony"? LOL


----------



## BatToys

That looks like Owlman's ship from Watchmen.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

fluke said:


> Uh guys....I couldnt find fictiony in the dictionary . :tongue:


The term he used was "science-fictiony", which is an actual term. True, it's a neologisn, but an established one. https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/science-fictiony


----------



## fluke

Fascinating


----------



## John P

So there, mister picky!


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> Maybe that's why Dale Hennesy's designs were rejected -- too real-world, not science-fictiony enough.


I don't think either Hennesy or his concepts were ever "rejected" per se. Sounds to me like Richard Fliescher just wanted to work with Goff again. A comfort level sort of thing.


----------



## fluke

I would have a comfort level sorta thing if we got just a little 
something on the Proteus. :tongue:


----------



## JeffBond

There was an update two weeks ago with all manner of detailed images...I seriously doubt anything major has developed to share since then.


----------



## fluke

Yep...I am very aware of that ....I was being more or less silly ...hence the :tongue:


----------



## JeffBond

Point taken.


----------



## Owen E Oulton

Not a model-related post, but I just finished re-reading the FV novelisation by Dr. A. He never fails to satisfy. I decided to try out FVII, his "sequel". It's a thrilling read, but I dunno why it's called a sequel, as it's quite obviously a PREquel, happenning in the early development of miniaturisation, long before the Proteus and the operation on Benes. Just saying'...


----------



## Richard Baker

There are some things Asimov addresses in the novel which bothered me in the film- mainly trying to get he wreckage of the Proteus out of the body before it returns to normal size.

I tired reading the 'sequel' novel but got fed up with the main character whining all the time.


----------



## JeffBond

The sequel's not as fun--it also spends a huge amount of time explaining the "hyperspace" miniaturization process. Another thing Asimov explains in the original novelization is how the hemonauts are able to use the air molecules from the unminiaturized lungs of Benes--they have a miniaturizer in the Proteus snorkel!


----------



## Trekkriffic

JeffBond said:


> --they have a miniaturizer in the Proteus snorkel!


Makes sense. Why have a snorkel if you can't miniaturize the external air molecules it is meant to take in? It would be pretty useless.


----------



## fluke

Yippy Skippy! I just placed my pre order at Cult....the latest on Mobious facebook says 
July 2016 just enough time to complete
my Sratch build Steampunk sub and lol....only after two major sessions on my old school Bandai SB Yamato starting in 2007...then again in 2010. I blame the Salzo 1/24 Raptor for most of that :tongue:


----------



## Carson Dyle

A small update. We’re getting there!!









I’m including the comparison shot below as an example of the sort of thing we look for when making fixes based on work-in-progress shots from the factory. 

Note how, in our factory’s W-i-P CAD model, the “walls” of the lower-rear hull are incorrectly depicted as being at a straight, 45 degree angle relative to the deck (see frame grab for the correct geometry).



Rest assured this flaw will be corrected on the final version, but this is illustrative of the sort of inaccuracy we have to “catch” at this stage of engineering. Moebius has to do this on EVERY SINGLE KIT, and it’s been a real education for yours truly in terms of how painstaking the process can be. These guys really bust their humps to get this stuff right!


----------



## fluke

THANK YOU THANK YOU !!! Now off to change my Land of the giants underwoos :tongue:


----------



## Opus Penguin

Very nice!! This kit will be awesome.


----------



## RogueJ

Looking over the cad drawing, I noticed the positioning of the forward beams. I took a look at my reference photos and it appears that the beams meet the superstructure where the window frames cross. Are the cad positions off? Just wondering.


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> . . . Note how, in our factory’s W-i-P CAD model, the “walls” of the lower-rear hull are incorrectly depicted as being at a straight, 45 degree angle relative to the deck (see frame grab for the correct geometry).


I assume you mean 90 degrees?




RogueJ said:


> Looking over the cad drawing, I noticed the positioning of the forward beams. I took a look at my reference photos and it appears that the beams meet the superstructure where the window frames cross. Are the cad positions off? Just wondering.


Yes, the beams look unfinished. That will also be corrected. Right?


----------



## Richard Baker

Just wondering- are the aft windows shown above going to be clear?


----------



## Dave Hussey

As awesome as this is going to be, I'll always have a special fondness for my Wilco Proteus.


----------



## RMC

Carson Dyle said:


> A small update. We’re getting there!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m including the comparison shot below as an example of the sort of thing we look for when making fixes based on work-in-progress shots from the factory.
> 
> Note how, in our factory’s W-i-P CAD model, the “walls” of the lower-rear hull are incorrectly depicted as being at a straight, 45 degree angle relative to the deck (see frame grab for the correct geometry).
> 
> 
> 
> Rest assured this flaw will be corrected on the final version, but this is illustrative of the sort of inaccuracy we have to “catch” at this stage of engineering. Moebius has to do this on EVERY SINGLE KIT, and it’s been a real education for yours truly in terms of how painstaking the process can be. These guys really bust their humps to get this stuff right!



will this kit be R/C compatible ?????????


----------



## WOI

Holy Cow!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> That will also be corrected. Right?


Already fixed.

As for the RC question, I suppose that depends on what you mean by "compatible." With a little work and ingenuity I suppose anything's possible, but our primary concern is producing an accurate display model.


----------



## fluke

Oh boy...Is this going to be great or what? 
Its even more amazing how much thought is being 
put into every detail....at first im thinking....why? but then
while eating my tuna salad sandwich. ...I thunk....why 
not....its the first time in styrene, its a perfect scale...aka. ..future Spindrift.......the already equal FS-1....and ( hope to minimize ) the ones
who will cry like a bunch of school girls if one snall section that can only be seen from a split second scene, paused, on rare blue ray copy caught on NASA tech imaging sytems....LOL....few!


----------



## Dr. Brad

Wow - this is going to be an amazing kit! I won't be buying one (have you seen the state of the Canadian dollar lately?), but it does look like it will be good!


----------



## fluke

Brad, Get some duct tape, make something real
cool using things laying around your neighbor's 
place ( cuz he wasn't using it anyways ) sell
it on Craigs...and well....that's it! 
Remember, were pulling for ya and
keep yer stick on the ice.


----------



## spindrift

Just makes me smile- I'm something of a Fantastic Voyage fan expert and that CAD just is stupendous- the REAL issue with me is the very critical figure set- this cries out for figures of the crew- hope Frank puts out a spercial extra kit of them to go along with the sub release!


----------



## scotpens

Dave Hussey said:


> As awesome as this is going to be, I'll always have a special fondness for my Wilco Proteus.


If you place the Wilco and Crow's Nest Models Proteuses (Protei?) side by side (they're approximately the same scale), you can see just how inaccurate the Wilco model is. Still, I suppose it wasn't a bad deal for the money.


----------



## Dave Hussey

scotpens said:


> If you place the Wilco and Crow's Nest Models Proteuses (Protei?) side by side (they're approximately the same scale), you can see just how inaccurate the Wilco model is. Still, I suppose it wasn't a bad deal for the money.



I have no doubt that you are correct. But still, I have a special fondness for it.


----------



## fluke

I had the Wilco at one time...a very nice kit for the
money...if it were not for this kit...I would be building 
the Lunar version for certain. Im even more jazzed 
over the scale!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker

I have a Wilco kit I would like to find a home for- I started some cleanup on the window frames and it has been in the box since...


----------



## cletusjones

This will be mine!


----------



## fluke

Its only a few months away....I wonder hows it going?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Fine.


----------



## fluke

Yikes! My bad....July is not a few months away.


----------



## JeffBond

People shouldn't be counting down the days until July; if July was mentioned I'm sure it's a target, nothing more. All kinds of things can happen and I doubt any announced model kit of the past two decades came out in the exact month that it was slated to. As long as it comes out in 2016 I'll be happy.


----------



## fluke

I could not agree with you more. Im just a bit exited about this one
came close at one point to build the Lunar version but the main 
window issues was too much so I did the Lunar Spindy instead....a Bronze at Wonderfest made it worth my year on that one. Its on display on this site:

http://www.uncleodiescollectibles.com/html_lib/giants-dioramas/00034.html


----------



## RMC

Hey Fluke....AWESOME BUILD ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fluke

THANKS! 
It was fun.


----------



## Carson Dyle

The first “test shot” of the model came back from the factory. There are still a number of issues to be corrected, but the Proteus is taking shape! Please note that the images shown depict a *Work In Progress*, and that dozens of revisions (see the superimposed notes) will be made prior to the model's release. John Eaves is illustrating the box art, and it’s going to be gorgeous!

No word on a specific release date; it’ll be ready when it’s ready. Just know a great deal of care is being taken to produce the best model possible – one that will have been worth the wait.


----------



## fire91bird

:woohoo: Thank you!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle

You're welcome!

I should also note that those ridiculously oversized connection pins will be greatly reduced in size, and relocated so as not to be visible through the engine intakes.

And, no, the intake grills will not be clear-plastic pieces, but actual "grills," per the Proteus full-scale mockup.


----------



## fluke

Mongo is very happy! Mongo like! 

THANK YOU!


----------



## SteveR

Oh, this is lovely. Just lovely!


----------



## fluke

By the looks of the test shots id say that This summer maybe July might 
be on schedule. No matter...its going to be one awesome kit!


----------



## GKvfx

So, I guess the Proteus didn't come equipped with a toilet?


----------



## fluke

Somebody get a rope! :tongue:


----------



## Carson Dyle

GKvfx said:


> So, I guess the Proteus didn't come equipped with a toilet?


There's a head in the airlock (not included -- that will have to be an aftermarket item).


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> There's a head in the airlock (not included -- that will have to be an aftermarket item).


That wouldn't be very convenient if someone has to enter or exit the sub while someone else is taking a dump.

I've waited 50 years for an affordable, accurate, decent-sized, injection-molded styrene kit of the _Proteus_, so I suppose I can hold out a couple of months longer!


----------



## fluke

You said it all man. Other than a decent size ' affordable' Nautilus in styrene...this is my grail kit.


----------



## SteveR

scotpens said:


> That wouldn't be very convenient if someone has to enter or exit the sub while someone else is taking a dump.


"Did you ever hear of KNOCKING? GEEEZ!"


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> That wouldn't be very convenient if someone has to enter or exit the sub while someone else is taking a dump.


Experimental Prototype Submarines are not known for their conveniences.


----------



## John P

Everyone's poop was reduced to the size of a carbon molecule during the shrinking process. They're good for a day or two.


----------



## Richard Baker

It can be reduced for exactly 60 Minutes with the current technology- that is why it is so important to have Dr. Benes survive and show them how to expand the time limit.


----------



## Icediver

It's amazing how far medical technology has progressed since this movie was written and produced. In this day a person with a clot like the good Dr. Benes had would be treated with a powerful clot busting blood thinner, he was well within the 3 hour period, and that would be the end of that problem except for rehab to get functions back. But no movie and no sub model so... I know I just went through all that at the beginning of March. In Weds and out on Friday. $35,000 hospital bill but no mini sub and crew sailing around my insides. However I'm eagerly looking forward to this kit even though I have a Crows Nest version on my work table. 
Best Regards to everyone
Brian


----------



## Richard Baker

Icediver said:


> It's amazing how far medical technology has progressed since this movie was written and produced. In this day a person with a clot like the good Dr. Benes had would be treated with a powerful clot busting blood thinner, he was well within the 3 hour period, and that would be the end of that problem except for rehab to get functions back. But no movie and no sub model so... I know I just went through all that at the beginning of March. In Weds and out on Friday. $35,000 hospital bill but no mini sub and crew sailing around my insides. However I'm eagerly looking forward to this kit even though I have a Crows Nest version on my work table.
> Best Regards to everyone
> Brian


eh- or did they just _tell_ you they used a powerful clot busting blood thinner?


----------



## Carson Dyle

Icediver said:


> It's amazing how far medical technology has progressed since this movie was written and produced.


Well, it_ has _been half a century. Consider where we were in 1916.


----------



## Krel

GKvfx said:


> So, I guess the Proteus didn't come equipped with a toilet?


It could have one. The photos show a three cushion bench seat in the rear compartment. A chemical toilet could fit under one of the cushions with room to spare.

David.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I would suspect with them only having an hour, they wouldn't need to use a restroom.


----------



## Krel

Opus Penguin said:


> I would suspect with them only having an hour, they wouldn't need to use a restroom.



True, but remember the Proteus wasn't made for the CMDF, it was borrowed from the U.S. Navy. There is no telling how long the Navy missions last, although with no bunks, probably only a few hours.


David.


----------



## Richard Baker

Are there any images of the kits upper hull- aft section? 
I am curious about the two rectangular windows/ports there- that is the only way you will be able to see the rear interior section (aside from altering the hull to separate like the old Aurora kits).


----------



## Dave Hussey

Richard Baker said:


> Are there any images of the kits upper hull- aft section?
> I am curious about the two rectangular windows/ports there- that is the only way you will be able to see the rear interior section (aside from altering the hull to separate like the old Aurora kits).



Based on the test shot pics posted by Carson, it looks like that feature may be already designed into the kit.


----------



## RMC

*HEY CARSON,........can u provide more pics ?????????*


----------



## fluke

I Have looked at many images and I have not seen these port holes
...do they have sliding covers or something?


----------



## portland182

Richard Baker said:


> Are there any images of the kits upper hull- aft section?
> I am curious about the two rectangular windows/ports there- that is the only way you will be able to see the rear interior section (aside from altering the hull to separate like the old Aurora kits).


Are you thinking about the grip covered step plates?

https://themindreels.com/2012/12/18/fantastic-voyage-1966-richard-fleischer/crew/

Jim


----------



## fluke

I thought an aurora style removable top hull was an option from the
start....not that I would use it...no way.


----------



## Richard Baker

portland182 said:


> Are you thinking about the grip covered step plates?
> 
> https://themindreels.com/2012/12/18/fantastic-voyage-1966-richard-fleischer/crew/
> 
> Jim


No, there are two vertical black panels in the very tail of the Proteus below the vertical stabilizer. If you were directly behind the craft you would see into the aft compartment.
I have seen them called out as windows/ports and have always considered them as such, but I do not have any photo reference handy to verify this.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

It would be a shame to seal it all up and not show off all the detail inside.


----------



## fluke

Well....the back lab / science section was not used a whole lot in the film and with those large window sections at the front you see plenty. I can do without the rear section.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Richard Baker said:


> No, there are two vertical black panels in the very tail of the Proteus... I have seen them called out as windows/ports and have always considered them as such, but I do not have any photo reference handy to verify this.


Yes, there are two rear portals. In the film, the portals are sealed from within by metal covers, and that's how we chose to model them. HOWEVER, it's a simple matter to simply cut open the sealed areas to reveal the lab within. You won't see a lot, but you will see something.

If you want to see the lab's details your best bet is to open up the aft windows, open the door between the main cabin and the lab, and install some sort of lighting system. 



Re: the removable top scenario, we opted not to include this because, on this particular subject, it would have had a negative effect on the overall look of the exterior. Those wishing to "open up" the hull are welcome to do so of course; it'll just require a little scratch-building skill.


----------



## fluke

Cool! More images!


----------



## Richard Baker

Thanks for the additional picture!
I think I will open up those rear ports on my build (and the connectiong door to the main section)- I would like to view that aft section and I think those ports are a cool part of the ship design


----------



## WOI

I think Moebius Models has a real winner this year with this kit
of the Proteus!!


----------



## GKvfx

I'm hoping that the sales numbers for this kit (hell, most of Moebius' kits) and things like Round 2's large Space:1999 Eagle kit will prove that, as this hobby gentrifies and younger kids stay AWAY from model making, the older crowd can pick up some of the slack provided we are offered subjects WE are interested in.


----------



## RMC

GKvfx said:


> I'm hoping that the sales numbers for this kit (hell, most of Moebius' kits) and things like Round 2's large Space:1999 Eagle kit will prove that, as this hobby gentrifies and younger kids stay AWAY from model making, the older crowd can pick up some of the slack provided we are offered subjects WE are interested in.


I think the sales of this kit will be great,and I am sure the r/c folks will find a way to make it compatible.....
the design of this ship was so ahead of its time that it should appeal to even the younger people !

now if we can only get a 1/32 scale SPINDRIFT we will be set !


----------



## fluke

Spindrift ! Spindrift ! Spindrift !spindrift !


----------



## Carson Dyle

fluke said:


> Spindrift ! Spindrift ! Spindrift !spindrift !


Yeah, we've been down this road before, lol. Frank would LOVE to release a big Spindrift, but there's just no way to justify the expense or recoup the investment. The fans of that particular subject are just not there in the required numbers.

But you've already got a awesome Spinny Fluke, so make do with that!


----------



## fluke

Thank you! It was one year of research and fun


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> . . . Re: the removable top scenario, we opted not to include this because, on this particular subject, it would have had a negative effect on the overall look of the exterior.


I think that's a wise choice. We don't want a Proteus with a wonky removable top à la the Aurora Flying Sub! Besides, that huge window bay affords a good view of the entire main compartment.


----------



## Dave Hussey

It doesn't have to be wonky. If one were to do it, I would have made the hull separation where the tub of the lower hull meets the underside of the big U-shaped horizontal fin that runs right around the horizontal centerline of the ship. Viewed from above, there would be no seam whatsoever.


----------



## Richard Baker

I am sure some builders will modify their hulls that way and others.
The 'wonky' issue was not about seems- the Aurora Flying Sub had ribs and shaped the aft section to hide them completely. The problem was that the large pieces of styrene warped enough that the top section would rarely fit as intended. A similar problem occurred with the Aurora Spindrift. I remember as a young child resorting to heating with a candle flame to adjusting the hull shapes.

I think with some lighting the aft section should be seen fairly well with the rear view ports opened up...


----------



## ThingMaker

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, we've been down this road before, lol. Frank would LOVE to release a big Spindrift, but there's just no way to justify the expense or recoup the investment. The fans of that particular subject are just not there in the required numbers.


Are the numbers really that different for the Proteus? I would think they would share an identical base of fans who would buy either. And I mean identical- same time period, similar subject matter. Everyone who knows one ship knows the other ship. Perhaps it's a matter of making one *or* the other, and since the Spindrift has been released as the old 60s kit (and its reissues) and then the small one (as far as styrene kits) they feel the greater demand leans towards the Proteus.


----------



## mach7

As much as I like the Proteus, and probably will buy one.

I would DEFINITELY buy a new Spindrift.

FWIW


----------



## fluke

I would have to agree with Carson....the Proteus on its own is 
so unique and cool I could see some purchasing it on just its
looks....the Spindy is cool but its like a football with Windows 
LOL.


----------



## John P

So then football fans will buy it too!!

:hat:


----------



## phicks

ThingMaker said:


> Are the numbers really that different for the Proteus? I would think they would share an identical base of fans who would buy either. And I mean identical- same time period, similar subject matter. Everyone who knows one ship knows the other ship. Perhaps it's a matter of making one *or* the other, and since the Spindrift has been released as the old 60s kit (and its reissues) and then the small one (as far as styrene kits) they feel the greater demand leans towards the Proteus.



I loved Fantastic Voyage and will buy a Proteus. But I can't stand any of Irwin Allen's shows, and would never buy a Spindrift.


----------



## Richard Baker

I would have loved to have seen a TV series using the Proteus as the hero ship. Add some repulsor-lift/ technobabble and you have the perfect exploration craft.


----------



## scotpens

phicks said:


> I loved Fantastic Voyage and will buy a Proteus. But I can't stand any of Irwin Allen's shows, and would never buy a Spindrift.


I've never been a big fan of Irwin Allen's TV shows, but I love the vehicle designs. The Seaview, Flying Sub and Spindrift are completely impractical (for that matter, so is the Proteus). But they just look so damn cool!


----------



## Seaview

Actually, My Moebius Irwin Allen ship collection looks like a grin with a missing tooth, and begs for a Spindrift to fill the gap. This is where my Lunar Models Spindrift fits in nicely.
And now, back to our Proteus thread...


----------



## Carson Dyle

The Spindrift has a very vocal, very devoted fan base. Unfortunately, there are only about twenty of us, and we all post on HobbyTalk.

Fantastic Voyage is a minor classic. One of the first "space age" science-fiction films, it was big hit in `66 and has since achieved the most coveted and universally recognized accolade for contemporary pop-cultural relevance: It has been spoofed on The Simpsons (an entire episode, no less)! It also features one of the coolest vehicle designs ever.

By comparison, The Land of the Giants is barely a footnote. The Spindrift, although quite stylishly envisioned by Roger Maas, spends most of the series nestled in a shrub; inert and inactive. Rather like the tortoise that inspired it.

Nothing would make me happier than a 1/32 Moebius Spindrift, but it will NEVER happen. It's just too complex a design to engineer on the cheap (a la The Derelict), and the market just isn't there for a $100.00 injection-molded kit. It's a drag, I know, but with a little elbow grease, the right reference, and a little aftermarket love the old Aurora/ PL kit cleans up into a pretty dang good replica of the FX miniature.


----------



## RMC

.....So the skipjack submarine and the paystar 5000 are more popular ?


----------



## Carson Dyle

RMC said:


> .....So the skipjack submarine and the paystar 5000 are more popular ?


Yes.

And much less expensive to tool.

EDIT: In the case of the Skipjack "popular" may not be the right word. Let's just call it "Less guaranteed to fail."

I was surprised to learn this, but the Paystar was a big seller. Who knew? There are some very devoted truck modelers out there. Hell, the success of things like the Paystar make financially dodgy projects like the Derelict possible.


----------



## Richard Baker

Personally I think the Spindrift may have a chance as a big kit, but not for a few years from now. The economy is still in bad shape, there is not as much disposable income available and a lot of cheaper kits to choose from for what extra funds that are available. 

Several years from now things could be a lot different.


----------



## GKvfx

Richard Baker said:


> .........Several years from now things could be a lot different.


Yeah, when us old-timers have arthritis and other ailments.... 

Gene


----------



## Radiodugger

This is a winner! The Proteus! WOW! As far as a 1/32 scale Spindrift goes, I would buy one in a heartbeat! But I feel fortunate to have the Flying Sub that size! And the Jupiter 2! No hurry on Spinny though. Got enough $$$ tied up in this...LOL!

Doug


----------



## Seaview

Carson Dyle said:


> I was surprised to learn this, but the Paystar was a big seller. Who knew? There are some very devoted truck modelers out there. Hell, the success of things like the Paystar make financially dodgy projects like the Derelict possible.


 An honest question which bears relevance to the entire Spindrift sales worthy question; how well did the Moebius "Mini-Spindrift" sell? I purchased two of them, but in all honesty was disappointed in how small it was.


----------



## Richard Baker

GKvfx said:


> Yeah, when us old-timers have arthritis and other ailments....
> 
> Gene


I'm 58-- already have arthritis and other ailments.


----------



## RMC

poor spindrift,......out bested by a hudson hornet !......


----------



## John P

Archer did a wonderful sendup of FV. And of course thanks to Archer's shenanegans...

* *




they were about one second from extraction when the sub suddenly reverted to full size, exploded the patient all over the place, and destroyed the operating room.


----------



## John P

Seriously, it's at the point where a wait of a few more years for a kit takes me past retirement and the ability to afford it, deeper into glaucoma and my ability to SEE the parts, and farther into arthritis and my ability to handle small parts.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Well John, you won't have to wait a few years for the Proteus. Just a few months.


----------



## RMC

hey Carson anymore pics ???????:wave:


----------



## Opus Penguin

Should the OP change the subject to read 2016 instead of 2015? Sorry to be OCD, but it makes the thread look like it is really old.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Opus Penguin said:


> Should the OP change the subject to read 2016 instead of 2015? Sorry to be OCD, but it makes the thread look like it is really old.


Probably not a bad idea. Anyone know how to change the subject line?


----------



## Zombie_61

Opus Penguin said:


> Should the OP change the subject to read 2016 instead of 2015? Sorry to be OCD, but it makes the thread look like it is really old.


But, it _is_ really old. The first post was made on July 23, 2014; that's nearly prehistoric by Internet forum standards.


----------



## Seaview

Carson Dyle, what about the mini-Spindrift sales question I asked? I think the answer would clarify why Frank Winspur made his decision against making a 1/35, or even 1/48 scale Spindrift.


----------



## RMC

I believe Frank will one day release a 1/32 Spindrift.....when the economy does better !


----------



## John P

I'd be perfectly happy with a 1/48 Spindrift. I know it won't match thescale of all the other cool kits, but what the hell.


----------



## Radiodugger

A 1/32 scale Spindrift with interior and lighting capability, aftermarket stuff like photo-etch, and character figures? Hell, to the YEAH! One of the few, hundred-dollar purchases I'd ever make! 

But...the Flying Sub next to the Jupiter 2 is an impressive display. And I have a 1/128 Spindrift anyway. That, and the little FS-1 can be made to really impress ya. Teslabe, Y3a and Capt Han Solo have literally made my jaw fall open!

And speaking of the 1/128 Spindrift, how _DID_ sales do on that? Is that how you determined the 1/32 would flop? Please answer this...thanks! 

Doug


----------



## harrier1961

Radiodugger said:


> A 1/32 scale Spindrift with interior and lighting capability, aftermarket stuff like photo-etch, and character figures? Hell, to the YEAH! One of the few, hundred-dollar purchases I'd ever make!
> 
> But...the Flying Sub next to the Jupiter 2 is an impressive display. And I have a 1/128 Spindrift anyway. That, and the little FS-1 can be made to really impress ya. Teslabe, Y3a and Capt Han Solo have literally made my jaw fall open!
> 
> And speaking of the 1/128 Spindrift, how _DID_ sales do on that? Is that how you determined the 1/32 would flop? Please answer this...thanks!
> 
> Doug


For a 32nd scale Spindrift, either Frank or Dave, can't remember which, said it wouldn't happen, mainly due to the size/depth of the Spindrift - makes the mold tooling too big to be economical.
I know people will say "well, there are many ways to break it up", but I'm assuming Frank and Dave have thought of all the possibilities and actually know what they are talking about - the numbers just aren't there.
The 10 people on here that say they will buy a case just won't do it.


Andy


----------



## fluke

I wuz going to say....isnt this thread about the 1/32 Proteus? LOL
but i can dig the passion ALL are such great subjects. 
I'm just glad I did not shell out the dough for the Crows nest kit
...its a super fine kit ..no doubt there but WOW how lucky are we to be getting this amazing kit! THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN Mobious !


----------



## Radiodugger

Yeah, this is the Proteus thread, sorry. Any idea on the price?

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle

Radiodugger said:


> Yeah, this is the Proteus thread, sorry. Any idea on the price?


No official MSRP yet, but it'll be around a hundred bucks.

Moebius had to balance increased tooling a production costs against the popular demand for a 1/32 scale kit. Every effort has been made to keep costs down without compromising quality. For a while there I thought we were going to have to forego the lab, but Frank and Dave crunched the numbers in order to make it happen.


----------



## Opus Penguin

It is on pre-order at CultTVman for $89.95.


----------



## djnick66

Most Moebius kits can be had for a reasonable price if you shop around. Wait for the kit to be out for a few months and you can usually find one at a lot less. I saw the Jupiter 2 reissue the other day at a LHS (well semi local LHS) for $59... It wasn't a whole lot more than the Derelict kit, which is brand new.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Opus Penguin said:


> It is on pre-order at CultTVman for $89.95.


:thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Give it a while and I bet Squadron sticks it in one of their Christmas sales at half price.


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

Without skimming through all 36 pages of this thread looking for it, has there been a somewhat approximated and highly tentative guesstimation of the Proteus's ETA?


----------



## Radiodugger

Yeah, I like it. See, I got the Flying Sub for $60. That had a MSRP of $90. Yeah. This will look good next to the Jupiter 2 and Flying Sub! :thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle

enterprise_fanatic said:


> Without skimming through all 36 pages of this thread looking for it, has there been a somewhat approximated and highly tentative guesstimation of the Proteus's ETA?


Shooting for 4th quarter 2016, but it'll be done when it's done.


----------



## Radiodugger

Hey, no hurry! You blew my mind with the 1/32 Flying Sub and The Derelict! The latter comes with _THREE_ Jupiter 2s!! _Thank you_ for that! So, I _know_ The Proteus will be an EPIC release!

I have _so much_ still to purchase...Paragrafx, Fedoration, photo-etch, lighting...some stuff I sadly can't GET any more! GRR! I'm on a pension. Disability. Broke most of the time. But I get by!

Thank you Moebius! I plan on owning EVERY Irwin Allen kit you make! Even if I have to find it on (shudder) eBay! LOL!

Doug


----------



## HabuHunter32

Opus Penguin said:


> It is on pre-order at CultTVman for $89.95.


Steve always has price info earlier than most online retailers. I pre-ordered mine from him quite a while ago at that price. CultTVman.com is the first place I look.:thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Radiodugger

CultTVman.com is where I got my Jupiter 2 and Space Pod. Also my 1/128 Flying Sub & Spindrift. 

Whether he knows it or not, Steve is an old friend! Anyone remember John F. Green? That's how far back I go...

Doug


----------



## HabuHunter32

Radiodugger said:


> CultTVman.com is where I got my Jupiter 2 and Space Pod. Also my 1/128 Flying Sub & Spindrift.
> 
> Whether he knows it or not, Steve is an old friend! Anyone remember John F. Green? That's how far back I go...
> 
> Doug


I bought many kits from John F Green. I sold him quite a few also. Before the internet John was the best game in town!

Mike


----------



## Radiodugger

He paid me $500 for an Addams Family House I found at a yard sale. An old Aurora model, mint in box! It started something...

Now, it's blossomed into modeling _Round 2 and Moebius_ stuff! This Proteus...this is going to rock! I have always wanted a model of this thing. and now at 1/32?? Look out! Photo Etch and lighting opportunity out the wah-ZOO! And diorama opportunities...

I wonder if Jimmy Flintstone will model Raquel Welch in 1/32 like he did with Elvira in 1/25? Crow's Nest became unreliable (or...?) and now the Robinson Family is sadly unavailable...so, I'll get some 1/35 scale soldiers, or something. I have worked with those before. Also 1/35 scale people from Plastruct:

http://plastruct.com/product-category/detail-and-architectural-parts/people-silhouette-figures/

Hey, it's a start...

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker

Crow's Nest is NOT unreliable - he has closed the model business and moved on to other things.


----------



## Paulbo

Richard Baker said:


> Crow's Nest is NOT unreliable - he has closed the model business and moved on to other things.


This.


----------



## seaQuest

OMG! John F. Green. Now, there's a name I've not heardin a long time. A long time.


----------



## fluke

He sold me my Halcyon Drop ship 1991


----------



## Radiodugger

*Crow's Nest Closed*



Richard Baker said:


> Crow's Nest is NOT unreliable - he has closed the model business and moved on to other things.


Oh, OK. No offense. He had a Proteus, as I understand. A bit spendy, but a very desirable piece. 

I am sure glad Moebius ran with this! I'm hoping that someone _new_ will enter the scene and do the stuff like figures, add-ons, etc. 

When Henry died at TSDS, it left a BIG void in this industry. Crow's Nest closed, along with _who knows_ who else? Who's gonna pick up the slack?

I'm a scratchbuilder. I _can_ make my own stuff, and have. I'd rather someone more talented than I do that though. Someone as NUTS as I am! :freak: No offense to Crow's Nest, but someone who won't close the model business and move on to other things! 

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker

Drew (Crow's Nest) made some of the most accurate replicas in a fairly large scale of a number of subjects, some rare like the Proteus and some done by others like the PotA Icarus. I truly regret not being able to get one of his kits.

Usually when a market is left wanting somebody else will arise to fill the void. I suspect with the advent of the Moebius Proteus figures and accessories will become available and when they do this forum will let us know. A subject like the Proteus with the vast expanse of interior visible will really look good with some figures. I rarely add them myself unless it is a pilot of something in flight (the Blade Runner Spinner looks stupid in flight mode with no one at the controls).

The Garage Kit industry is full of people with lots of talent who want to make something to help others in their builds. Most of them also have day jobs and the production of these items produced little profit, it is mostly because they love what they do. No one is under any obligation to produce stuff for us- I am sure there will be people to take up the slack, some may be working on that now.

Drew had a wonderful and successful business producing very accurate kits and figures, he was presented with a fantastic opportunity to take his talent to the next professional level and had a hard choice to make. I do miss him and what he brought to the scene. I am also wary of people recasting his work to fill the gap- the Jupiter 2's are still for sale and his figures were perfect for it.


----------



## Radiodugger

Richard Baker said:


> Drew had a wonderful and successful business producing very accurate kits and figures, he was presented with a fantastic opportunity to take his talent to the next professional level and had a hard choice to make.


Wow. Choices. We does have ta makes our choices...



Richard Baker said:


> I do miss him and what he brought to the scene.


Damn. I just got to the party _too late_...as usual. 



Richard Baker said:


> I am also wary of people recasting his work to fill the gap - the Jupiter 2's are still for sale and his figures were perfect for it.


Well, yeah. But that's gonna happen. Heck, I realize the ethics involved, but I hope SOMEONE fills the gap, so to speak! LOL! Or...

Screw it. Maybe I don't NEED figures! LOL! :tongue: Use the $$$ for photo etch and such! 

Doug


----------



## Richard Baker

UPDATE!

Drew will be arranging for some figures for the Moebius Proteus

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=5876810#post5876810
(Bottom of page)

Have faith...


----------



## Dave Hussey

John Green - what a blast from the past!! Anyone remember SciFi Matters' website? I ordered my Creature from the Black lagoon from those guys.


I'd be over the moon if the Moebius Proteus included a small "bonus" Proteus like the one in the scene where the Proteus is being moved by the precision handling device and that was allegedly left on someone's window ledge and stolen by a crow. 


Maybe the crow was a sci fi nut too?


----------



## Radiodugger

John F. Green is a blast from the past, alright! Ha! Just wanted ta show ya how far back I go! Remember Flint Mitchell of LISFAN? He is how I got in touch with Greg Jein. We had no Internet back then. It was all snail mail and land line!

Moebius really impresses me! That Jupiter 2 and Flying Sub in 1/32 are...well, you just have to see them in person. I have just the hull halves together and the reactions I get...so yeah. Wait'll they see this Proteus! Ha! 

Drew does SUCH an awesome job, I am excited to see him doing figures for this! But right now, all I can think of is...AAAARGH!

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015...r_iconic_fur_bikini_in-m-13_1449709423222.jpg

Ding ding dingggg! :freak:

And now back to our regularly scheduled program...

Doug


----------



## JeffBond

I actually pushed for a mini Proteus to be included with the kit. That's not in the works but I think there's potential for a diecast Proteus mini somewhere down the line...


----------



## Richard Baker

Even a solid resin casting would be great- Moebius has gone that route before with low volume specialty productions like the Flying Sub Landing Gear/Claw set.
If they have an accurate mesh to work from for the big kit, scaling that down (with reduced detail of course) and 3D printing a master to mold from would be should not be hideously expensive...


----------



## dbrussee

"… there's a potential for a die cast Proteus mini somewhere down the line…"

Do you have any inside information? Maybe something from NECA's Cinemachines line, for example? They are already broadening beyond Alien/Aliens to Terminator and Proteus, Icarus POTA, Irwin Allen ships would all be compelling to the marketplace, I think.


----------



## GKvfx

JeffBond said:


> I actually pushed for a mini Proteus to be included with the kit. That's not in the works but I think there's potential for a diecast Proteus mini somewhere down the line...


Actually, there will be, Jeff Bond. It'll just be 1:1 microbe scale.......

Gene


----------



## Paulbo

That would have been hilarious.


----------



## Zombie_61

GKvfx said:


> Actually, there will be, Jeff Bond. It'll just be 1:1 microbe scale.......
> 
> Gene


Since you've let the cat out of the bag, here's the first test shot:


----------



## lunadude

Zombie_61 said:


> Since you've let the cat out of the bag, here's the first test shot:


There is going to be a VERY small aftermarket for that kit.
http://www.hobbytalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Richard Baker

I know that some Japanese kid will customize an interior and give it a full lighting treatment.

He always does...


----------



## fluke

Im not Japanese :tongue:


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> Im not Japanese :tongue:


Well...nobody's perfect.


----------



## RMC

I asked Frank from Moebius about more pics of the Proteus and a release date on facebook .............here ya go folks right from the horses mouth 
Moebius Models It's more like end of the year, no chance on June at this point. I'll try to post more images this week.
Like · Reply · 1 hr


----------



## Richard Baker

Don't mind the weight, maybe I could use my Christmas Bonus for it.

The important thing is that they are taking their time and making the kit as good as they can...


----------



## Opus Penguin

I thought this was scheduled to be released in July. Has this changed?


----------



## Radiodugger

Richard Baker said:


> The important thing is that *they are taking their time* and *making the kit as good as they can*...


Yes, that is important, plus it gives me time to get Photo-Etch and lighting for the stuff I have! LOL!

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle

Opus Penguin said:


> I thought this was scheduled to be released in July. Has this changed?


There has NEVER been a firm release date for this kit; only best guesses. I've been very clear on that from the get-go. The ONLY objective has been to "get it right." And that has taken longer than expected. Oh, well. Could we have released the kit sooner? Yes. Would it have been as accurate? No.

This is an insanely complex subject... one of the toughest Moebius has tackled. The Proteus is a concert of complex curves. Suffice to say there's been a lot of back and forth with the factory, but based on the latest drawings I would expect final tooling to begin soon. We'd all love for the model to come out this year (the 50th anniversary of the film), but as I've said before, it'll come out when it's done. And once you have it you'll be glad Moebius took the time to get it right.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Carson Dyle said:


> There has NEVER been a firm release date for this kit; only best guesses. I've been very clear on that from the get-go. The ONLY objective has been to "get it right." And that has taken longer than expected. Oh, well. Could we have released the kit sooner? Yes. Would it have been as accurate? No.
> 
> This is an insanely complex subject... one of the toughest Moebius has tackled. The Proteus is a concert of complex curves. Suffice to say there's been a lot of back and forth with the factory, but based on the latest drawings I would expect final tooling to begin soon. We'd all love for the model to come out this year (the 50th anniversary of the film), but as I've said before, it'll come out when it's done. And once you have it you'll be glad Moebius took the time to get it right.



Very cool! Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hussey

Carson Dyle said:


> There has NEVER been a firm release date for this kit; only best guesses. I've been very clear on that from the get-go. The ONLY objective has been to "get it right." And that has taken longer than expected. Oh, well. Could we have released the kit sooner? Yes. Would it have been as accurate? No.
> 
> This is an insanely complex subject... one of the toughest Moebius has tackled. The Proteus is a concert of complex curves. Suffice to say there's been a lot of back and forth with the factory, but based on the latest drawings I would expect final tooling to begin soon. We'd all love for the model to come out this year (the 50th anniversary of the film), but as I've said before, it'll come out when it's done. And once you have it you'll be glad Moebius took the time to get it right.


With all that experience and know-how that Moebius is gaining with complex curves, a Cora Peterson kit can't be far behind!


----------



## scooke123

I'm in no hurry - lots of other stuff coming out soon. Easier to spread the $$$$$$$$$$ this way!


----------



## fluke

A subject of this scale and with all the detail and thought going into it
its hard to imagine the need for any aftermarket details other than figures.

Its worth the wait indeed....gives me more time to finish up things on
the bench.


----------



## RMC

fluke said:


> A subject of this scale and with all the detail and thought going into it
> its hard to imagine the need for any aftermarket details other than figures.
> 
> Its worth the wait indeed....gives me more time to finish up things on
> the bench.



true, but I can envision some PHOTOETCH for it !.....are ya listening PAULBO ?


----------



## Richard Baker

It is kinda hard to assume a need for photoetch for a kit whose details are still unknown. 

Still wondering if anything might ever be produced for the 1/48 R2 Eagle but apparently it is detailed enough not to be needing photoetch enhancements.


----------



## RMC

Richard Baker said:


> It is kinda hard to assume a need for photoetch for a kit whose details are still unknown.
> 
> Still wondering if anything might ever be produced for the 1/48 R2 Eagle but apparently it is detailed enough not to be needing photoetch enhancements.


well we have a general idea, and I am sure people like Paulbo have or will get more info than us


----------



## Opus Penguin

scooke123 said:


> I'm in no hurry - lots of other stuff coming out soon. Easier to spread the $$$$$$$$$$ this way!


Agreed here!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Anyone catch the test pictures on the Moebius Facebook Page? Nice.


----------



## RMC

culttvman has posted new pics of the Proteus on his website culttvman.com


----------



## Carson Dyle

RMC said:


> culttvman has posted new pics of the Proteus on his website culttvman.com


FYI, those shots are a couple months old. Certain features and details have since been corrected for accuracy.


----------



## RMC

Carson Dyle said:


> FYI, those shots are a couple months old. Certain features and details have since been corrected for accuracy.


are you sure ?.....the shot of the rear of the ship is ........take a look again, I have not seen the others


----------



## MykTurk

While reading about Fantastic Voyage on IMDB, this bit of trivia popped out at me...

"The miniature brain sets were used to represent the interior of the alien spacecraft in Lost in Space: The Derelict (1965). "


----------



## Carson Dyle

MykTurk said:


> While reading about Fantastic Voyage on IMDB, this bit of trivia popped out at me...
> 
> "The miniature brain sets were used to represent the interior of the alien spacecraft in Lost in Space: The Derelict (1965). "


Yeah, a lot of Fantastic Voyage leftovers wound up in Irwin Allen shows. The CMDF control room was redressed as Alpha Control in LiS... the lung set from F.V. became the inside of a whale in VTTBOTS, the crash site "drill" in LiS was the Proteus' snorkel... some of the miniaturizer hex tiles wound up on the floor of the Flying Sub... etc.


----------



## MykTurk

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, a lot of Fantastic Voyage leftovers wound up in Irwin Allen shows. The CMDF control room was redressed as Alpha Control in LiS... the lung set from F.V. became the inside of a whale in VTTBOTS, the crash site "drill" in LiS was the Proteus' snorkel... some of the miniaturizer hex tiles wound up on the floor of the Flying Sub... etc.


I liked the simple, yet direct link between the currently available kit (Derelict) and the upcoming kit (Proteus). :wink2:


----------



## Krel

Carson Dyle said:


> Yeah, a lot of Fantastic Voyage leftovers wound up in Irwin Allen shows. The CMDF control room was redressed as Alpha Control in LiS... the lung set from F.V. became the inside of a whale in VTTBOTS, the crash site "drill" in LiS was the Proteus' snorkel... some of the miniaturizer hex tiles wound up on the floor of the Flying Sub... etc.


The alpha Control set has been said to made from the "Fail Safe" set. The CMDF set was used as the ZOWIE Command set in "Our Man Flint". "Our Man Flint" used just about every SF set and set piece at the Fox Studio. If you watch some of the VTTBOTS episodes, where they look out at the Seaview dock, you can see the OMF Galaxy emblems on the forklift on the dock.

All movie studios reuse whatever they have to cut costs.

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Krel said:


> The CMDF set was used as the ZOWIE Command set in "Our Man Flint".


Fantastic Voyage was in development at Fox for some time in the early 60's. Originally envisioned as a sort of George Pal-esque steampunk movie, there was a point at which the story was actually being considered as a vehicle for Flint/ James Coburn.


----------



## Richard Baker

I think the film 'City Beneath the Sea' hold the record for the most recycled Irwin Allen Props- it is hard to find something that was not.


----------



## JeffG

"All movie studios reuse whatever they have to cut costs."
Unless you're Kubrick. I think he had all the stuff from 2001 trashed so that wouldn't happen.


----------



## lunadude

JeffG said:


> "All movie studios reuse whatever they have to cut costs."
> Unless you're Kubrick. I think he had all the stuff from 2001 trashed so that wouldn't happen.


Urban legend is strong with this.

As an example, the Moonbus pilot chairs were reused in Jerry Anderson's 'UFO' on the Skydiver.


----------



## JeffBond

Props that were too large and expensive to be stored (the centrifuge, Discovery and space station models, etc) were destroyed and other items hung around for a few years (for instance the Aries model recently auctioned).


----------



## Krel

The 2001 props, models and costumes were put into storage because MGM was going to donate the lot to a Science Fiction museum in Washington D.C.. The museum fell through, so the items were left in storage. In the meantime, because 2001 tied-up so much of the studio space for so long, MGM never recovered from the loss. All props and costumes from the beginning of the studio's opening were put into storage. They stayed in storage for a few years, then MGM got tired of paying the storage costs, they had everything trashed.

Some items did escape, but most were destroyed. All that history gone.

David.


----------



## Radiodugger

The mentality of these people is infuriating! Hollywood had NO interest in preserving anything for historical purposes. Use it and trash it. Or let it fall apart on the back lot. They still feel we collectors and model builders are "playing with toys". All they do is film stuff. They don't care what we want.

An example of that: My Dad took me to a bowling alley when I was a young boy. I wanted to see that "robot" that set and reset the pins! I cared _nothing_ about bowling! That machine was all I cared about! My Dad lectured me about the foolishness of it. "People come here _to bowl_, Doug! They don't care about the Sweeper!"

He was right. No matter how I tried, I could NOT get anyone to talk about the damn thing! If people are NOT interested, it is futile. Most Hollywood people couldn't care less about our interest in Sci Fi props. They do get irritated. I can't tell you how many times I've been hung up on, trying to get info.

Nature of the beast, I guess... 

Doug


----------



## SteveR

Radiodugger said:


> If people are NOT interested, it is futile.


This is pretty common, isn't it? We (think we) can only handle a limited amount of thinking, so we focus on what we like because it makes us feel good. Then we attempt to justify it by saying that the other stuff is irrelevant. (sigh)

I would have loved to go behind the wall at the alley. The sweeper was mysterious, and quite possibly dangerous!

I wouldn't blame Hollywood as such; I'd blame the bean-counters and executives. Sure, they get the thing made, but they may over-estimate their role in it all. No money, no film, but also no content, no film.


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Lots of film work happens in the area where I live.

I used to be of the same mind - "how could they get rid of ..." - I now have a different take on it.

When a series wraps up, sometimes they will hire an auction company to liquidate the props - they advertise an open house and anyone can drop by to pick through the stock.
The reality is for any series there is a warehouse full of stuff. Almost everything used in a given show represents a prop that had to be purchased and inventoried.
Exceptions might be some costumes - which might be rentals.
Ninety-nine percent of the stuff you wouldn't know the origins of or take an interest in - you probably have better stuff at home.

Any set pieces, for the most part, are simply unusable by the average person - too big for their house.

Science fiction and certainly miniatures can be a different story - they are unique.
"Miniatures" especially for older television and motion picture work aren't really miniature.
Take the Seaview as an example - I would have loved to have had something like that as a kid, but where would I store either the 17 footer or 8 footer ?

Most of the run-of-the-mill props from any show will likely end up donated to a thrift store or sent to the dump, because there just isn't the value there for the general public.
How could a studio justify spending money renting a warehouse for every picture or series they produce in perpetuity "just in case" ?


----------



## Radiodugger

SteveR said:


> I would have loved to go behind the wall at the alley. The sweeper was mysterious, and quite possibly dangerous!


Ohh yeah. Almost lost a finger. I was mechanic on the A-2 for a couple years. This will give you a clue what it's like back there...






Speaking of the Proteus, did the full size Proteus survive? Or the Hero model?

Doug


----------



## fluke

Not that I am aware of ...but get a load of this one!

One of the surviving mini models was on a kitchen window seal to dry after a light wash and a crow grabbed it and was never seen again...true story!

I believe it was owned by one of the original stage tech's of model makers....this was in southern California I think.


----------



## scotpens

Radiodugger said:


> Speaking of the Proteus, did the full size Proteus survive? Or the Hero model?



The five-foot-long "hero" miniature was restored by Greg Jein some years ago and, I believe, sold at auction. I don't know who the current owner is.

The full-size _Proteus_ was probably dismantled shortly after filming. Doug Drexler's now-defunct Drexfiles blog had a photo of the sub being taken apart (and presumably scrapped), but unfortunately I didn't make a copy of it.

On Phil Broad's old Cloudster.com website, he repeated a secondhand story that the _Proteus_ mockup had been altered for use as a rescue sub in either _The Poseidon Adventure_ or its sequel, _Beyond the Poseidon Adventure,_ but didn't make it into the finished film. That's probably a myth.


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> The five-foot-long "hero" miniature[/URL] was restored by Greg Jein some years ago and, I believe, sold at auction. I don't know who the current owner is.


Paul Allen. Sadly, so far as I know, he's never put in on public display.



scotpens said:


> The full-size _Proteus_ was probably dismantled shortly after filming.


Surprisingly, the full-scale mockup was still in existence as late as 1975. We know this because it was used to film a public service ad for The American Cancer Society (I snapped a shot of the listing at the Paley Center archive in Beverly Hills; unfortunately the ad itself was not available for viewing during my last visit).





scotpens said:


> On Phil Broad's old Cloudster.com website, he repeated a secondhand story that the _Proteus_ mockup had been altered for use as a rescue sub in either _The Poseidon Adventure_ or its sequel, _Beyond the Poseidon Adventure,_ but didn't make it into the finished film. That's probably a myth.


I've always been highly skeptical of this. Bill Creber insists no such "rescue sub" was ever budgeted for (then again, there are a lot of things Bill doesn't remember after all these years). I suppose it's possible, but until someone presents a photo of the retrofitted version I'll chalk this up to someone at Fox pulling Phil's leg.


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> Not that I am aware of ...but get a load of this one!
> 
> One of the surviving mini models was on a kitchen window seal to dry after a light wash and a crow grabbed it and was never seen again...true story!
> 
> I believe it was owned by one of the original stage tech's of model makers....this was in southern California I think.


Hence the name for Drew's old company "Crows Nest" Models which was focused on producing an accurate Proteus kit.


----------



## JeffBond

I've been through all of the paperwork for Poseidon Adventure and its sequel and there is no mention whatsoever about a "rescue sub" or of using the Proteus prop for anything. There were early plans in Poseidon Adventure for filming rescue ships around the overturned ship and there are some sketches for this but this idea was dropped very early on for budget reasons. As for the sequel, the water tank scenes were filmed at Paramount, not at Fox, and the sequel's budget was WAY lower than the original's--there was no money for any kind of miniature shooting or for elaborate scenes of people jumping from the Poseidon hull to another full-size prop, and probably no money to haul a fragile Proteus prop across town from Fox to Paramount. I think the Proteus "rescue sub" idea may have just been a fan's pipe dream.

Here are a bunch of photos of the five-foot miniature from a shoot we did for the special edition DVD: https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/albums/72157600090675882


----------



## Mr. Wabac

Thanks for sharing the photos.
Without side-tracking the discussion on the Proteus too much, how were you able to delve into the paperwork for the Poseidon Adventure ?
Have the documents been archived ala Star Trek in the UCLA Film Archives ?


----------



## Richard Baker

Thanks for those images!
One question about the aft section. I see the two trapazoidal windows on the upper hull but I never noticed the one on the port side of the lower hull. Was that a window also or was it some sort of access opening for sending electrical or control tubing into the miniature?


----------



## Carson Dyle

JeffBond said:


> I think the Proteus "rescue sub" idea may have just been a fan's pipe dream.


Phil Broad is a really straight-shooting guy. I've forgotten the name of the fellow Phil talked to at Fox, but it was someone pretty high up who fed him the "rescue sub" bit. To this day, Phil believes the story.

Who knows... maybe Irwin got a rescue sub brainstorm that lasted all of five minutes before reality sank in and the idea got sunk. Point being, whatever the explanation, it's not something Phil Broad would have made up. It's just not his style.

Cool pix!


----------



## Carson Dyle

Richard Baker said:


> ...or was it some sort of access opening for sending electrical or control tubing into the miniature?


This^


----------



## LGFugate

https://web.archive.org/web/20130409143326/http://drexfiles.wordpress.com/category/general-sci-fi/


The photo of the Proteus being taken apart (the caption says it's being built) is at the above URL, a ways down the page.


Larry


----------



## Opus Penguin

So who will be building this with the aft windows open? Seems like a good idea to get somewhat of a look to the back of the interior.


----------



## Radiodugger

Wow! Thank you for the Hero pix! Is that what the 1:32 model is based on? I love it!

Doug


----------



## Carson Dyle

Radiodugger said:


> Wow! Thank you for the Hero pix! Is that what the 1:32 model is based on?


The Moebius kit is based on the full-scale mockup. This was a unanimous decision by those involved. Reason being, when you compare the two versions of the sub, the lines and contours of the full-scale are considerably sleeker and more graceful than those of the FX miniature. Our feeling was that Harper Goff would probably have found the full-scale to be more in keeping with his original vision. Granted it was a judgement call, but I'm confident we made the correct choice. As cool as it is to see those shots of the Hero miniature, it's definitely more "stubby" and blunt-nosed than the full-scale.


----------



## RMC

Opus Penguin said:


> So who will be building this with the aft windows open? Seems like a good idea to get somewhat of a look to the back of the interior.


me !.............it would not look right otherwise IMO


----------



## Richard Baker

I am planning on having the aft windows open also. They are filled in the kit, but cutting them open and adding clear pieces won't be any problem.
Adding lights to that aft cabin of course so all that great detail will show well...


----------



## Krel

I found a photo of stern compartment showing the couch and port wall. The couch is a psychiatrist-type couch. I am sorry, but I don't remember the site though, I did save the photo.

David.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Great site for all things Fantastic Voyage...

Proteus - Home


----------



## fluke

Yes thank you for posting the link....nice pics!.....now ...some more news and sneak peek images of the upcoming kit..mwahahaha! ....or not :laugh:


----------



## Richard Baker

Carson Dyle said:


> Great site for all things Fantastic Voyage...
> 
> Proteus - Home


Fantastic site- thanks for the link!


----------



## enterprise_fanatic

It took FOREVER to get back into this forum after the change over. I could still follow the various threads but until I re-joined I couldn't see any pictures. I did pre order the model and I too will open the aft windows. I found a picture that shows the inside of the aft wall. It shows covers over the windows so open or close either would be correct.

:crying:Unfortunately I'm unable to post the pictures at this time, but I'm sure that if everyone is able to Google search for pictures of the sub they can find them too


----------



## fluke

Oh man there must be some kind of news, images, dancing sheep.... anything?? :tongue::wave:


----------



## RB

fluke said:


> Oh man there must be some kind of news, images, dancing sheep.... anything?? :tongue::wave:


The test shot that we've seen before was on display at comic-con, that's the last I've heard...


----------



## edge10

Looking at the title, isn't it 2015 yet?!


----------



## John P

Maybe he'll be at JerseyFest.


----------



## fire91bird

I suspect the Proteus (and anything else Moebius) is overshadowed at the moment by the Star Trek and 2001 news. They had the test build at Wonderfest and it looked really nice, although I understand there are some tweaks to come before it's released.


----------



## Jodet

Is this cancelled or just postponed?


----------



## RB

Jodet said:


> Is this cancelled or just postponed?


Pretty sure that it's not cancelled, seeing as how they've produced metal tools and have displayed test shots. It's taken a while to get going and it'll probably be a little while before they've got it good to go...


----------



## fluke

It was last announced to be fourth quarter 2016. Some things are worth waiting for. 

What was the final word on the small port holes for the Lab section? ....I never did see any studio images etc.


----------



## Richard Baker

The two aft windows in the lab section will be solid but it will be easy to open them up and add windows.


----------



## Buc

Jodet said:


> Is this cancelled or just postponed?



Love it when the 'When-its' just move on to the next kit forthcoming.
:grin2:


----------



## JeffBond

Why on earth would someone assume that the kit was cancelled or postponed? For goodness sake, people...


----------



## John P

Neither cancelled _nor _postponed, just taking longer than expected.


----------



## Jodet

John P said:


> Neither cancelled _nor _postponed, just taking longer than expected.


Um, taking longer than expected = 'postponed'.


----------



## Zombie_61

I think "delayed" is a more accurate term.


----------



## John P

Jodet said:


> Um, taking longer than expected = 'postponed'.


Nope. "Postponed" indicates an _official decision _to either stop work for a while or intentionally move the final date to allow more time for work. Since we've gotten no _official _word, what we have here is a delay due to things taking longer than expected.


----------



## fluke

But I want it now! now now now now!! ....and I want model party! 

I want a feast
I want a bean feast
Cream buns and doughnuts and fruitcake with no nuts so good you could go nuts.
No, now! 
I want a Proteus!
I want a protrus party
Pink macaroons and a million balloons and performing baboons 
Give it to me now!
I want the world, 
I want the whole world.
I want to lock it all up in my pocket
It's my bar of chocolate
Give it to me now! 
I want today
I want tomorrow
I want to wear them like braids in my hair and I don't want to share 'em'
I want a party with roomfuls of laughter
Ten thousand tons of ice cream
And if I don't get the things I am after
I'm going to scream! 
I want the works, 
I want the whole works! 
Presents and prizes and sweets and surprises in all shapes and sizes, 
And now! 
I don't care how I want it now! 
I don't care how I want it now!


----------



## mach7




----------



## fluke

Omg! It's almost like the old Hobby Talk! :laugh:


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> Omg! It's almost like the old Hobby Talk! :laugh:


Yes, but now with more unobtainium!


----------



## fluke

A what?

I tried to upload the gut from Jaws when he said that....lol


----------



## fluke

I'm going to stomp my feet, not eat my dinner and hold my breath till we get some news, updates or images!! :tongue:


----------



## Richard Baker

I am going to work on a model and try to empty out some of my closet of doom so when it is released I can do something with it...


----------



## NostalgicEd

hi all the last I heard from Frank at Moebius is late 2016 or early 2017, so they haven't been cancelled we are still accepting pre-orders


----------



## fluke

Don't get me wrong... time is on my side....but...I'm hooked on a feeling....I'm.... watching and waiting....

Oh heck enough with the musical lrlyric game! I want official news on the Proteus now!...now! Now! Now!!! Lol

Ok.....who can put the Artist with the song lyric? Huh....huh???


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> Don't get me wrong... time is on my side....but...I'm hooked on a feeling....I'm.... watching and waiting....
> 
> 
> Ok.....who can put the Artist with the song lyric? Huh....huh???


"Don't Get Me Wrong" -- The Pretenders.

"Time Is On My Side" -- Best known version by the Rolling Stones, but first recorded by jazz trombonist Kai Winding and his Orchestra in 1963.

"Hooked On a Feeling" -- B.J. Thomas, Jonathan King, Blue Swede.

"Watching and Waiting" -- The Moody Blues.

Now, where's my _Proteus_?? I WANT MY _PROTEUS_!!


----------



## fluke

Scotpens wins a used kitty box and a picture of the cat that did it!


----------



## lunadude

"Now, where's my Proteus?? I WANT MY PROTEUS!!" - by every member of this thread


----------



## fluke

Just to be clear.....I am not "wanting " the Proteus like...right now....but a few new images or any form of official updates is always kinda nifty.

'is there anybody out there'.....hello it's me......dose anybody really know what time it is......waiting for the sun......no time left for me......and time makes modelers feel like they got something real..... hehehehehe...please forgive my Culture Club reference....I ran out of ideas :tongue:


----------



## Dave Metzner

Item shown at Wonderfest was mock-up NOT a test shot. 
1st test shot was delivered to me on 7/19
2nd test shots are due out of factory on or about 9/5
Kit will be on store shelves when it's ready..


----------



## fluke

[IMG-LEFT][/IMG-LEFT]Thanks Dave....were just poking but mostly having fun....we all know good things take time. Take care Pal! :smile2:


----------



## lunadude

dave metzner said:


> item shown at wonderfest was mock-up not a test shot.
> 1st test shot was delivered to me on 7/19
> 2nd test shots are due out of factory on or about 9/5
> kit will be on store shelves when it's ready..


excellent news!


----------



## Radiodugger

Dave Metzner said:


> Kit will be on store shelves when it's ready...


No hurry on my part! I still have MANY kits to buy and build yet...Including that 1:35 scale Space Pod/Chariot/robot kit promised so long ago! Not much profit there, so they are splitting the kit into individuals. Wanna talk _profit??_ The Derelict kit came with _3 Jupiter 2 ships_. That kit cost roughly $50. Now, they release just the 1:350 Jupiter 2 by itself:










How much? _$35!!!_ For ONE ship! Right now I can get _the entire Derelict kit_ for that price! Hey, it's a way to recover profits. Can't fault them for that. I like the packaging. The 1:24 scale Robot is cool too!










Plus, all the aftermarket/photo etch/accessories available will keep me happy for a long time! I really got upset about the delay with that 1:35 scale Space Pod/Chariot/robot kit. Certain members here showed me the error of my ways!

It's a freaking _model!_ Ha! And ya know, I had too much emotional baggage over that! So, I bought a $300 Professional Carrom table! There! Now, Moebius, take your time! Do it _right! _:thumbsup:

Doug


----------



## fluke

Here is a good question....

I wonder if the light ring at the drivers dome will engineered for lighting?


----------



## Richard Baker

Moebius usually engineers their models for lighting- that is what makes them so great!


----------



## fluke

Dude they are like totally gnarly!


----------



## fluke

Not like I want everyone on this rock to be winning and crying like little girls about this kit......but compared to others kits....even kits that are not even on the drawing boards yet ....or...lol...may never hit those boards etc.....I'm getting the impression that there is a small group of us who are interested or excited about der Proteus....or ...I could be wrong??

Want funny.....They should change the name of the Science Fiction Modeling to.... Star Trek modeling... hehehehehe


----------



## Dave Metzner

Prefinished tiny J2 and Robot were released as COLLECTIBLE LIMITED EDITIONS in very small quantity - these are NOT model kits - they were not produced in anywhere near the quantities of our typical kits - these were for an entirely different market! Don't try to compare apples to pineapples!
Believe it or not the small quantity, the assembly and painting costs, and the costs of the special packaging raise costs very dramatically. Prices are dictated by COSTS not the size of the finished product!


----------



## fluke

That's swell and all but......it's not PROTEUS news LOL :smile2:


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> That's swell and all but......it's not PROTEUS news LOL :smile2:


He was directly addressing post #647 upthread...


----------



## Radiodugger

Dave Metzner said:


> Prefinished tiny J2 and Robot were released as COLLECTIBLE LIMITED EDITIONS in very small quantity - these are NOT model kits - they were not produced in anywhere near the quantities of our typical kits - these were for an entirely different market! Don't try to compare apples to pineapples!


I watch and learn. I know nothing of COLLECTIBLE LIMITED EDITIONS, or that they were an entirely different market. I detect a slight hostility here. Sorry. I better crawl back under my rock. I believe we have all the info we're gonna get on the Proteus for now...

Doug


----------



## fluke

Doug....you craw right back here ...I do not believe that any feathers were ruffled.

Got the post response. I have seen much more, aggressive and annoying kit news crying. Looking back neither myself or anyone else has been crying or winning about PROTEUS news etc....it has only been light poking for news mostly just having fun.

I am fine with waiting....heck ...for this kit I'll wait one more year....but all must admit there have been less big grail type kits where production notes n images were updated a lot more often right up til when the kits hit the shelves. Just can not figure out the lack of information on this one. Not bitter, angry or miffed....just an observation.


----------



## Radiodugger

fluke said:


> Doug....you crawl right back here ...I do not believe that any feathers were ruffled.


(Crawling back...dusting off- >cough<!)

Thank you Fluke! I had assumed incorrectly. I did some research. Dave is in the right for being irritated. I made idiotic assumptions. See, my _Geezer Bell_ did not go off. So I shat and _shoveled it on me_. I do geeze once in a while. I apologize...

Moebius is doing things they are not talking about, and just when ya think all is quiet...BAM! The Proteus will appear out of nowhere. Look what a surprise The Derelict was!

I hate to keep comparing Fantastic Voyage to Lost In Space, but the Proteus stirs up the same feelings as the Jupiter 2, both being Iconic ships. 



















Those two were never in model form in the hobby industry of the 60's. Not mass market anyway. I believe that is why us old guys are so passionate about these things. Tease us...we cry. Ahem. 

Doug


----------



## fluke

Well put Doug, I have loved the Proteus almost as much as Dianna Lund, Nancy Sinitra and Yvette Mimieux LOL.

I had the Wilco kit but set it aside for other projects then gave it to a buddy who would never been able to afford even that version and now I am so happy that I did not buy the Crows nest kit...too small LOL.

The Proteus is definitely my GRAIL KIT....and if the Nautilus was ever to be done in styrene at a MINIMUM of 1/75th ....I could die a happy Dude.....well....that and an affordable and better Time Machine ...in multi media but mostly styrene would be the cats neyow too.


----------



## Radiodugger

fluke said:


> Well put Doug, I have loved the Proteus almost as much as Dianna Lund, Nancy Sinatra and Yvette Mimieux LOL.


Nancy Sinatra??










Gack! I'd crawl through broken glass in a hurricane...but ya know...Raquel Welch:










I met her in '71. I was 15. She _hugged_ me. Nobody saw me for _days_...

But Fantastic Voyage has some neat screenshots that can be used for dioramas. Like this one:










And this:










The hexagonal launch pad is a possibility as well:










And yeah, guys...looking back at the shots of the model above, I am definitely opening up those back windows. Just a #11 blade should do it...

Doug


----------



## scotpens

That image isn't from _Fantastic Voyage_. Looks more like it could be from the 1987 sci-fi comedy _Innerspace_.


----------



## fluke

I still can not find any images of those rear port holes.

That's another thing....I really could have lived without having the lab / rear section in this kit....but....I can appreciate the idea! I

This one will be a bit pricey ....BUT WORTH EVERY PENNY!! and still half the cost of the CN kit.


----------



## fire91bird

Bob Newhart (on phone): Hey Raquel, did you get one of those cool Proteus models for your birthday today? No? Me neither. Well, they say it will be ready when it's ready. I know! I'm not getting any younger either!!!

(Sept 5 is both Raquel Welch and Bob Newhart's birthdays. Happy Birthday!!!)


----------



## Chrisisall

Radiodugger said:


> I met her in '71. I was 15. She _hugged_ me. Nobody saw me for _days_...


DETAILS MAN!!!! Enquiring minds need to know!


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> I still can not find any images of those rear port holes.
> 
> That's another thing....I really could have lived without having the lab / rear section in this kit....but....I can appreciate the idea! I
> 
> This one will be a bit pricey ....BUT WORTH EVERY PENNY!! and still half the cost of the CN kit.


The rear port holes are two tall trapezoidal panels on the aft hull on either side of the vertical tail fin. 
(Coutesy of Jeff Bond's Flickr Page)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/464232127/in/album-72157600090675882/


----------



## fluke

Thank you! That changes my thoughts on adding the aft science lab in a big way, there is plenty of viewing.


----------



## Radiodugger

Chrisisall said:


> DETAILS MAN!!!! Inquiring minds need to know!


Really? I saw her at Woolworth's downtown. I said she was the most beautiful woman I had ever seen. She said, "Awwww..." and hugged me. I was smashed up in there. I hung on and nuzzled. She _let me._ 

You do _not_ want to know the rest. She was my fantasy girl for _years _after...

Doug


----------



## datasue99

Dave Metzner said:


> Prefinished tiny J2 and Robot were released as COLLECTIBLE LIMITED EDITIONS in very small quantity - these are NOT model kits - they were not produced in anywhere near the quantities of our typical kits - these were for an entirely different market! Don't try to compare apples to pineapples!
> Believe it or not the small quantity, the assembly and painting costs, and the costs of the special packaging raise costs very dramatically. Prices are dictated by COSTS not the size of the finished product!


Personally Dave, when I saw these, I thought they were an outstanding idea (and I don't do "collectables").
Definitely getting them.
Super idea and thank you to the gang for bring these out.

Andy


----------



## mach7

Radiodugger said:


> Really? I saw her at Woolworth's downtown. I said she was the most beautiful woman I had ever seen. She said, "Awwww..." and hugged me. I was smashed up in there. I hung on and nuzzled. She _let me._
> 
> You do _not_ want to know the rest. She was my fantasy girl for _years _after...
> 
> Doug


Lucky bastard!


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> Thank you! That changes my thoughts on adding the aft science lab in a big way, there is plenty of viewing.


The Moebius kit will not have clear pieces in the Aft windows but it will be simple to open them up and add your own. This also means I will be adding lighting to my build since I would love to see the Lab section better.


----------



## Richard Baker

datasue99 said:


> Personally Dave, when I saw these, I thought they were an outstanding idea (and I don't do "collectables").
> Definitely getting them.
> Super idea and thank you to the gang for bring these out.
> 
> Andy


Just saw the StarShip Modeler online store has them in stock...


----------



## Radiodugger

mach7 said:


> Lucky bastard!


Ha! You're telling _me!_ :freak:

Doug


----------



## fluke

Ooooh.....what a lucky man...he was......

My Big fan modeling meet was when Tom Daniels ( through a mutual buddy ) found me to call about my pre new release Rommels Rod build up.....he was very cool and awesome to chat with....we went from models, cars to rock n roll....he envied my ( at the time ) me owning a 71 Javelin SST. Far out!


----------



## scotpens

Here's a production still showing the aft window area from the inside.


----------



## Icediver

Here is a screen shot from the movie showing the rear end. Hope this helps.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## fluke

Awesome images! THANK YOU!!


----------



## lunadude

There is a ton of reference material out on the Proteus site that I run. They should come in handy. If you haven't been there, go check it out.
Proteus - Home


----------



## fluke

Noted, bookmarked and THANK YOU! 

Amazing collection of material and information.


----------



## electric indigo

So, is this the mockup again shown at the All Japan Model & Hobby Show?

http://hobby.dengeki.com/ss/hobby/uploads/2016/09/682.jpg


----------



## fluke

It's hard to tell....the info card is not fully shown but there is 
a Mobious Models Viper right behind it.


----------



## Opus Penguin

electric indigo said:


> So, is this the mockup again shown at the All Japan Model & Hobby Show?
> 
> http://hobby.dengeki.com/ss/hobby/uploads/2016/09/682.jpg


That is SWEET!


----------



## fluke

Super sweet!


----------



## Carson Dyle

"Mini" update...


----------



## Opus Penguin

Carson Dyle said:


> "Mini" update...


Does it include the copper wire that was used to temporarily fix the laser gun? :laugh:


----------



## fluke

Please sir....can we have more


----------



## Carson Dyle

Mini-update Part 2...


----------



## fluke

Yes!!! :surprise::grin2:


----------



## Carson Dyle

Here’s a rough assemblage of the 2nd test shot. None of the parts are glued together at this stage, but you get the idea…







Apart from some minor adjustments and cleanup, this is basically what the exterior will look like.


----------



## Carson Dyle

To reiterate something I mentioned upthread, our goal with this subject was to recreate, as closely as possible, the contours of the full-scale mockup -- our consensus being that the lines and contours of the full-scale were sleeker, sharper, and more aesthetically pleasing than those of the more blunt-nosed FX miniature. This was obviously a judgment call, but one I believe Harper Goff would approve of.

The pix below illustrate the differences between the full-scale mockup (i.e. the Moebius kit) and the FX miniature.

Here’s the fullscale…







And here’s the hero FX miniature. Note the stubbier prow and lack of sharpness at the leading edge of the window frame.


----------



## fluke

Thank you! Wow! So at this point we are looking at 1st qtr 2017 huh?


----------



## Carson Dyle

fluke said:


> So at this point we are looking at 1st qtr 2017 huh?


The short answer is yes. Following the first two test shots, the third shot will be the final. My own best guess as to when the model will be hitting the shelves? Some time in February. But that's just a guess! Given the unpredictable nature of shipping from China it's impossible to lock in on an exact date.


----------



## gaetan

Magnificent!!!! And I am in complete accord with your nose profile choice it is the best. 

Gaetan


----------



## Carson Dyle

The profile of the Proteus’ prow has always reminded me of another Goff design. And I don’t believe it’s a coincidence…


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> The profile of the Proteus’ prow has always reminded me of another Goff design. And I don’t believe it’s a coincidence…


It's not just the bow profile. The crescent-shaped vertical tail, the pilot's position, the horizontal flange running the length of the craft with embedded diving planes, the upper and lower entry/egress hatches positioned roughly amidships -- there's a definite family resemblance. The Disney _Nautilus_ could be the _Proteus_' great-great-grandfather!


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks for the photos and the updates. 2017 can't come soon enough.


----------



## fluke

Oh...I'm pretty sure that looks like a clear or frosted / milky lense below the drivers dome....if so.... that's nifty! ....this is definitely one of Mobious's best so far.....and that is experience for ya.


----------



## Carson Dyle

fluke said:


> Oh...I'm pretty sure that looks like a clear or frosted / milky lense below the drivers dome....


The finished part will be clear. It looks "milky" here because the it's a test shot, and hasn't been polished.


----------



## fire91bird

There's a nice full page ad for the Moebius Proteus on the back of the latest Amazing Figure Modeler (David Bowie bust on Cover). "Coming soon". No kit picture, but an image from the movie. Great reminder that it's coming. :thumbsup:


----------



## John P

Should we change the thread title to "2017"?


----------



## fluke

LOL

Ok.....it's time for an update.....let's see those pics! ... hehehehehe porn for geeks! :surprise:


----------



## Paulbo

I could post pictures of the kit parts, but I'm not authorized to do so. (I know, I'm a tease.)

Amazing piece of work! Everyone will be happy once it arrives. I wish I knew the (semi-precise) release date so I'd know when to begin work. All of my research materials are lined up and ready to go.


----------



## fluke

Thanks for the tease Paul! LOL
Dose that mean they sent you a final rough cut?
If so it could mean a very early 2017


----------



## Opus Penguin

Paulbo said:


> I could post pictures of the kit parts, but I'm not authorized to do so. (I know, I'm a tease.)
> 
> Amazing piece of work! Everyone will be happy once it arrives. I wish I knew the (semi-precise) release date so I'd know when to begin work. All of my research materials are lined up and ready to go.


They should send you an advanced copy of the kit so your etch can be out in time of the model release.


----------



## RMC

OK,........so where are the pics !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fluke

Please read again:

I could post pictures of the kit parts, but I'm not authorized to do so. (I know, I'm a tease.)


----------



## gaetan

Hello guys,

Today Frank posted that on Facebook in answer to THE question...

"Any news on the Proteus?


Moebius Models :Test shots have been coming in, we're very close to having it finished, should see in January!"


(no pics posted)

Gaetan


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> I could post pictures of the kit parts, but I'm not authorized to do so. (I know, I'm a tease.)


If you posted pictures of the kit parts, would you have to kill us?


----------



## Richard Baker

Hard to sell to dead customers


----------



## kdaracal

Very excited about this one!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

fortunately, I have no such restriction :grin2:

it's a biggun...prepare your shelf space now

and the great thing about the Proteus is any model of it is 1:1 scale for at least a fraction of a second.

Well, it looks like I can no longer attach photos. Too bad, you would have liked it


----------



## Richard Baker

How about posting on a free Imgur account and put links here?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

how bout they let us upload photos like we used to do for years?>


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

lets try again


----------



## Chrisisall

Lou Dalmaso said:


> lets try again


Holy effin s. Looks great.


----------



## fluke

I just filled my Spiderman underoos! 
AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Richard Baker

Looks Great!

I see a need for aftermarket landing struts...


----------



## fluke

Those Landing struts were the only thing on this vessel that are almost as ugly and unimaginative as the hotdog cart wheels on the Flying Sub. YIKES!


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> Those Landing struts were the only thing on this vessel that are almost as ugly and unimaginative as the hotdog cart wheels on the Flying Sub. YIKES!


I would have liked to see some flat ski-like panels with would expend down from the lower hull myself.

Hate it or not, the gear is canon. If you want to display this craft on the miniaturizer pad or at rest inside the body diorama it has to sit on something...


----------



## Xenodyssey

What is that above the window transparency? An interior window frame?


----------



## fluke

Sure looks like it and I was hoping for something like that. This one is going to be awesome. At this scale and effort I wonder if there will be any need at all for photo etch parts?


----------



## fire91bird

Thanks for the picture! It looks great. So looking forward to this kit.



Richard Baker said:


> I would have liked to see some flat ski-like panels with would expend down from the lower hull myself.
> 
> Hate it or not, the gear is canon. If you want to display this craft on the miniaturizer pad or at rest inside the body diorama it has to sit on something...


Just FYI, when the Proteus is on the miniaturizer, it rested on rather plain, black blocks, not the landing gear. For me, those would be just fine for display.


----------



## fluke

Pretty much my choice as well.....also a good way to hide the wires. I know someone will be doing lighted shrink pad but I think making one should be pretty easy. 

What a grail kit! Perfect scale, well executed....THANK YOU DAVE AND ALL INVOLVED!!!!! HIP HIP!!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

fire91bird said:


> Thanks for the picture! It looks great. So looking forward to this kit.
> 
> 
> 
> Just FYI, when the Proteus is on the miniaturizer, it rested on rather plain, black blocks, not the landing gear. For me, those would be just fine for display.



there are two clear blocks included to sit the ship on. in the picture they are just below the tub insert


----------



## Chrisisall

fire91bird said:


> Just FYI, when the Proteus is on the miniaturizer, it rested on rather plain, black blocks, not the landing gear. For me, those would be just fine for display.


That'd be my choice too.


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> What a grail kit! Perfect scale, well executed....THANK YOU DAVE AND ALL INVOLVED!!!!! HIP HIP!!


Amen to that! We're in . . .













Lou Dalmaso said:


> there are two clear blocks included to sit the ship on. in the picture they are just below the tub insert


So that's the two-piece launching cradle? From that angle it looks like two clear tubes. I was wondering what those parts were for.


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> So that's the two-piece launching cradle?


Yes. Should be painted dark metal (but you know that).

Moebius is aiming to ship the kit in December. The model will hopefully hit shelves in January. 

THAT IS NOT A PROMISE!... just a best guess based on information currently available. 

I'm thrilled to know that Lou and a couple other talented aftermarketeers are at work on photo-etch, paint masks, etc. I'll just throw this out for any of you experienced vac-formers (which I am not)... a thin vac-form bubble dome would be a terrific addition to the aftermarket add-ons for this kit. Obviously the model will come with a nice, sturdy, clear styrene dome part, but a thinner vac-form aftermarket dome would be a nice alternative for those wishing to fully re-create the full-scale look. Just a suggestion if anyone out there has access to a vac-former and the desire to crank out a few domes. (-:


So happy this model is about to become a reality!


----------



## JGinyard

Very much looking forward to this one. I've loved this design since I was a kid. I almost fell off my couch when I saw Lou Dalmaso unpack the test shot in his video. I hope someone will eventually make a set of figures for it as well because it would be a shame to have those large windows and not have the crew inside. Even though the sub itself is awesome, having people inside would be the icing on the cake... or the foam on the shattered dome.


----------



## fluke

How....dose one see this tasty short film...I googled it and tried utube. Thank you in advance.


----------



## JGinyard

Aztek Dummy update with Proteus test shot.


----------



## fluke

Interesting tidbit on Star Trek vessel painting....but no Proteus.


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> Interesting tidbit on Star Trek vessel painting....but no Proteus.


The Proteus stuff is from 2:20 to 3:32.


----------



## fluke

Ooops.....sorry....I skipped right over it.
Wow! ..it's like we have known for awhile now the scale is 1/32 and 16" in length but when you see it in his hand....again......WOW!!


----------



## Paulbo

Yes, there will be PE for this. Even given the size, there are some details that couldn't/weren't included - short list is better control panels (easily it), tracks for the airlock door, bottom step for the interior ladder, air vents, rear window frames (for people who want to open it up to see the lab), templates for cutting better exterior foot wells, etc.

And Drew Huffman has kindly authorized me to use his artwork to make a backlight film of the miniaturization platform.


----------



## fluke

Has the box art been finalized?


----------



## RMC

Paulbo said:


> Yes, there will be PE for this. Even given the size, there are some details that couldn't/weren't included - short list is better control panels (easily it), tracks for the airlock door, bottom step for the interior ladder, air vents, rear window frames (for people who want to open it up to see the lab), templates for cutting better exterior foot wells, etc.
> 
> And Drew Huffman has kindly authorized me to use his artwork to make a backlight film of the miniaturization platform.



will the backlit platform come with the kit ?


----------



## Opus Penguin

Wow! I knew the scale and saw other pictures, but this thing looks big! That is a great scale for this.


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> . . . but when you see it in his hand....again......WOW!!


That's what _she_ said! :wink2:

(Sorry, couldn't resist . . .)


----------



## fluke

Oh man...a touch of the old Hobby Talk humor....god I miss the fun we use to have....sigh


----------



## Chrisisall

scotpens said:


> That's what _she_ said! :wink2:
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist . . .)


> Hahahah!


----------



## Steve H

scotpens said:


> That's what _she_ said! :wink2:
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist . . .)


Are we back to phrasing? I didn't get the memo. There WAS a memo, wasn't there?


----------



## Zombie_61

Steve H said:


> Are we back to phrasing? I didn't get the memo. There WAS a memo, wasn't there?


No, this is 2016. There was an e-mail. And a text message. And a Tweet, just in case.


----------



## charonjr

Don't forget the announcement on Hobby TV


----------



## fluke

Omg....I'm really out of it.....What the heck is hobby tv?


----------



## RMC

fluke said:


> Omg....I'm really out of it.....What the heck is hobby tv?


*yes ......do tell !*


----------



## Zombie_61

Oh, right, you guys didn't get the e-mail, text, or tweet. To watch Hobby TV you have to attach "rabbit ears" antennae to your cable/satellite receiver (don't forget the aluminum foil) and tune it to 3.141592653589.


----------



## Y3a

Easy as Pie!........


----------



## scotpens

Zombie_61 said:


> To watch Hobby TV you have to attach "rabbit ears" antennae to your cable/satellite receiver . . .


Animals have antennae. Man-made devices for transmitting and/or receiving electromagnetic signals are antennas.

Oh . . . were we talking about the new _Proteus_ model kit?


----------



## fluke

There is a new Proteus model kit??!!


----------



## Paulbo

RMC said:


> will the backlit platform come with the kit ?


It will be separate because not everyone will want it. There's no reason to force it on those who just want the PE set.


----------



## Zombie_61

scotpens said:


> Animals have antennae. Man-made devices for transmitting and/or receiving electromagnetic signals are antennas.


Uhhh...yeah, that's what I meant! Animal antennae! You can use cockroach antennae, or...uhhh...oh, just stick with cockroaches. Nobody likes 'em anyway. And don't forget the foil.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Starting prep work today. Will post updates to a separate, dedicated thread once I have more to show.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Oh man Carson, you must be royally chuffed working on this.


----------



## fluke

Oh man it's going to be a magical self generated Xmas gift to myself this year! HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!!


----------



## RMC

*I am speechless !*


----------



## lunadude

Carson Dyle said:


> Starting prep work today. Will post updates to a separate, dedicated thread once I have more to show....


Please post a link to the new thread at that point. I SOOOOO don't want to miss it.


----------



## Nektu

Looks amazing! Is that Randy's Voyager on the top of the pic? 
K


----------



## Carson Dyle

Nektu said:


> Looks amazing! Is that Randy's Voyager on the top of the pic?
> K


Yup. Should display nicely next to the completed Proteus.


----------



## Nektu

Okay, I have a question... the lower hull seems to have a different contour in the profile of the full size sub. It seems to sweep up a bit in profile shots on the Moebius model around mid sub where the rear side venting is... (I guess a bit hard to describe), just aft of where the bottom hatch is and curves into the hull. Is the model kit based on just the full size ship, or is it a 'mix' of all of the different models used in the film?
K


----------



## scotpens

Nektu said:


> . . . Is the model kit based on just the full size ship, or is it a 'mix' of all of the different models used in the film?


To repeat a post from upthread:


Carson Dyle said:


> The Moebius kit is based on the full-scale mockup. This was a unanimous decision by those involved. Reason being, when you compare the two versions of the sub, the lines and contours of the full-scale are considerably sleeker and more graceful than those of the FX miniature. Our feeling was that Harper Goff would probably have found the full-scale to be more in keeping with his original vision. Granted it was a judgement call, but I'm confident we made the correct choice. As cool as it is to see those shots of the Hero miniature, it's definitely more "stubby" and blunt-nosed than the full-scale.


----------



## Opus Penguin

I think this was a good decision too.


----------



## Richard Baker

Opus Penguin said:


> I think this was a good decision too.


Seconded- aside from looking better the full scale set prop is the ship I think of when I remember this movie. The smaller filming miniatures are scattered around but the set prop is the one that gets the lion's share of footage.


----------



## fluke

Is it safe to say....

Dream kit!!


----------



## Chrisisall

Richard Baker said:


> Seconded- aside from looking better the full scale set prop is the ship I think of when I remember this movie. The smaller filming miniatures are scattered around but the set prop is the one that gets the lion's share of footage.


Agreed. 
Small aside: first time I saw this was at a friend's house on TV in upstate NY while our parents were visiting... he had a colour set & we were enthralled! Suddenly I had to leave with my folks & I urged them to get home quick! I saw the final part of it on our B&W TV at home. I think I was 7 or 8....:grin2:


----------



## jaws62666

This ship is begging for figures. I hope somebody makes them.


----------



## Chrisisall

jaws62666 said:


> This ship is begging for figures. I hope somebody makes them.


I will if I have to.
Sculpey is our friend....


----------



## JeffBond

I've had my Lunar Models Proteus lying around half built for decades. I'm going to just put the figures from that into the Moebius kit.


----------



## drewid142

I have a set of figures for this in the works... I have gotten out of the resin business so they will be cast and sold by someone you all know... but he has chosen not to make any announcements as yet.

I will also have some upgrade parts offered through Shapeways... opening top and bottom hatches, improved step hand holds for the sides of the dive chamber, improved ladder, and maybe a few more goodies.


----------



## fluke

Yippy Skippy!!!


----------



## RMC

Drew,.....we need you back in the biz !


----------



## lunadude

drewid142 said:


> I have a set of figures for this in the works... I have gotten out of the resin business so they will be cast and sold by someone you all know... but he has chosen not to make any announcements as yet.
> 
> I will also have some upgrade parts offered through Shapeways... opening top and bottom hatches, improved step hand holds for the sides of the dive chamber, improved ladder, and maybe a few more goodies.


We're gonna need a reference list of all the aftermarket options for this kit! Good to see the subject getting the love it deserves!


----------



## fluke

My GF has serious health issues and part of her bucket list was that I build her the 1/350 Titanic with all the pe sets, lights, cut at waterline the works....I may just have to do a dual build on the bench this time....not my usual but if I don't....it will not be till mid 2017 when I can "dive" into this one.


----------



## RogueJ

This is just an FYI: Fantastic Voyage will air tonight on TCM for those who have it at 8:00 pm EST.

Just putting that out there.


----------



## fire91bird

RogueJ said:


> This is just an FYI: Fantastic Voyage will air tonight on TCM for those who have it at 8:00 pm EST.
> 
> Just putting that out there.


ABC used to show Fantastic Voyage on their Sunday Night Movie for years, starting either 8 or 9 pm, when theatrical movies would be shown on broadcast TV. :wink2:


----------



## fluke

I got lucky recently... while browsing at a local used cd, movie store I came cacross a dvd 4 pact that had an 'ok' line up being Towering Inferno, Voyage to the bottom of the Sea, land that time forgot ( the cave woman ) grrrrr! is the only interesting thing in that one that at the vintage helicopter and of course Fantastic Voyage ....all for 6.99


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

I have figures, now available from LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS.


----------



## John P

Linky please?


----------



## Owen E Oulton

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> I have figures, now available from LARSON DESIGNS/LUNAR MODELS.


Chris, when you post pics of your figures can you include a shot of them with the flash cleaned up and primed to show the detail? raw resin tends to wash out the details...


----------



## JeffBond

I think these are recasts of the original Lunar Proteus figures, which is fine. I'm planning on cleaning up mine from my long-unfinished Lunar Proteus and putting them in the Moebius kit.


----------



## Richard Baker

JeffBond said:


> I think these are recasts of the original Lunar Proteus figures, which is fine. I'm planning on cleaning up mine from my long-unfinished Lunar Proteus and putting them in the Moebius kit.


Isn't the Lunar Models kit 1:35 and the Moebius kit 1:32?


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

JeffBond said:


> I think these are recasts of the original Lunar Proteus figures, which is fine. I'm planning on cleaning up mine from my long-unfinished Lunar Proteus and putting them in the Moebius kit.


No ! it is not a recast as I am the owner of Lunar Models.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Richard Baker said:


> Isn't the Lunar Models kit 1:35 and the Moebius kit 1:32?


Figures are 1/32 scale !


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Owen E Oulton said:


> Chris, when you post pics of your figures can you include a shot of them with the flash cleaned up and primed to show the detail? raw resin tends to wash out the details...


Yes, I will have them painted and in the new proteus.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Getting there.


----------



## Hunch

Nice looking figures. The kit parts look great. I did not see anything in the pic to get a size reference. What is this thing, about 10 inches long? Just a wild guess as I have not a clue.
Jim (and the lovely Judy)





Just noticed my join date? I think it was like '98 or '99 or something. Could be my imagination. Whatever....


----------



## John P

Hunch said:


> Nice looking figures. The kit parts look great. I did not see anything in the pic to get a size reference. What is this thing, about 10 inches long? Just a wild guess as I have not a clue.
> Jim (and the lovely Judy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed my join date? I think it was like '98 or '99 or something. Could be my imagination. Whatever....


16" long, if I remember correctly! The kit, and thus the figures, figures are 1/32 scale

Also if I remember correctly, years ago, the board crashed and dumped all our join dates. We all lost 5 years worth of posts in our post counts.


----------



## fluke

I'm pretty sure my join date was 2006


----------



## Buc

Fluke... you actually join next year.

What you see here is actually just a dream state!


----------



## fluke

Oh wow....that explains the unicorns and mermaids.


----------



## scooke123

:freak::freak::freak:


----------



## Hunch

Thanx John!
I think I remeber something about a dump of the site a ways now that you mention it. Memory no good.
As for the Proteus- 16" ! Wow, thats a doozie! Sounds like this can be heavily detailed. Anybody have clue as to a guesstimate on a release date? 1st quarter 2017 maybe? I just wonder if I'll have the time to do the proper research for this cool azz sub-shrinky-thingy! I'll still get it, but I bet its gonna cost me. What, about 80-100 $ ? Seeing as it has a nice interior, and its over a foot long I'm guessing its not gonna be cheap. I'd rather have something bigger thats detailed correctly than a smaller piece of crap that I have to go into correcting every part so it does not drive me nuts after its built. I have to hide models behind other build-ups if they are not accurate or they will bug me FOREVER! The only inaccurate model I display is the all glow AMT Enterprise...BECAUSE IT GLOWS!!! If it did not glow it would be with my original (the one with the batteries) unpainted behind a bunch of stuff so I can not see a single part of its crappy design flaws. Now the AMT Klingon battle cruiser...thats a different bird all together. Why they did not try and pattern the other ships from TOS correctly is beyond me. I cut the Galileo into a hundred pcs. but still could not figure out how to get that 1/4 loop on the top edge (back then anyway) with my childish skills! Had to recess the rear and add the landing strut and such plus a hundred other profile corrections before I could get to the nacelles and the missing "step" or at least an engraving to show there IS one (I went for the full step).
As for the inside...sheesh! I tossed the car dashboard and made one, then had to add the back engine room, then realized the chairs were all wrong and had to be scratched and then...etc and on and on. What a nightmare! They should have sold the tool to Imai. They could have added it to their Thunderbirds with wheels collection! It couldn't be too hard to cut ghastly giant holes in the bottom and add a spring wound set of slicks to that mess.
Sorry for going off on an off-subject rant, the old mind wanders... but to get back- the Proteus does look stunning. Very nice from where I'm sitting. Gonna be fun to open THAT box!
Jim


----------



## krlee

Hunch said:


> As for the Proteus- 16" ! Wow, thats a doozie! Sounds like this can be heavily detailed. Anybody have clue as to a guesstimate on a release date? 1st quarter 2017 maybe? I just wonder if I'll have the time to do the proper research for this cool azz sub-shrinky-thingy! I'll still get it, but I bet its gonna cost me. What, about 80-100 $ ?
> 
> CultTVman has it on pre-order for $89.95!


----------



## djnick66

Obviously not 2015 as the original post suggested. And not 2016... I guess i'ts out when it's out. I would think summer 2017 would be more realistic but who knows.


----------



## rkoenn

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> Getting there.


I think I know which one is Racquel!


----------



## fluke

It should be early ( very early) 2017....Jan is my bet at what we have already seen. 



djnick66 said:


> Obviously not 2015 as the original post suggested. And not 2016... I guess i'ts out when it's out. I would think summer 2017 would be more realistic but who knows.


----------



## rkoenn

fluke said:


> It should be early ( very early) 2017....Jan is my bet at what we have already seen.


Well that would be great as maybe Frank would have some "damaged" box kits up at Jaxcon on February 11. I get most of my Moebius kits from Frank at the FL contests at nice discounts.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Enjoy !


----------



## veedubb67

I see you added some LED tape around the top dome!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RMC

*IS that the new moebius kit ?????????*


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

RMC said:


> *IS that the new moebius kit ?????????*


Indeed !


----------



## fluke

Mobious is doing a model of the Protues ??!!


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> Mobious is doing a model of the Protues ??!!


No, but Moebius is doing a model of the Proteus! :nerd:


----------



## fluke

:tongue::freak:
I can't spell.....I blame the Testors corporation for making their plastic model glue too strong for sniffing all these years


----------



## Zombie_61

fluke said:


> :tongue::freak:
> I can't spell.....I blame the Testors corporation for making their plastic model glue too strong for sniffing all these years


Actually, glue fumes would explain a LOT of things that get posted on this forum. :lol:


----------



## fluke

So true bud....so true
Hey is your Daughter still into building? ....after mine discovered boys it was all history....maybe when he's older can get her son...my first grandchild into this wacky hobby.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Nice. And a lighting strip around the cockpit.


----------



## TAY666

fluke said:


> So true bud....so true
> Hey is your Daughter still into building? ....after mine discovered boys it was all history....maybe when he's older can get her son...my first grandchild into this wacky hobby.


I don't know about his daughter, but mine is still into it.

That's her in the Dino 101 class at WF this year. Playing with her first airbrush.


----------



## RogueJ

I see they didn't correct the I-beams in the front. I mentioned this to them at WF and was blown off. Oh well.

Rogue


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

RogueJ said:


> I see they didn't correct the I-beams in the front. I mentioned this to them at WF and was blown off. Oh well.
> 
> Rogue


What does it look like ?


----------



## Paulbo

RogueJ said:


> I see they didn't correct the I-beams in the front. I mentioned this to them at WF and was blown off. Oh well.
> 
> Rogue


If it's like my in-house kit, it's the first prototype run. Perhaps it'll be different in production.


----------



## fluke

Cool ! :thumbsup:
"
"
:


TAY666 said:


> I don't know about his daughter, but mine is still into it.
> 
> That's her in the Dino 101 class at WF this year. Playing with her first airbrush.


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> I don't know about his daughter, but mine is still into it.
> 
> That's her in the Dino 101 class at WF this year. Playing with her first airbrush.


Your daughter is an older guy with a bald spot?







:grin2:


----------



## fluke

Lol ?


----------



## RogueJ

The front I-beams are comprised of 5 parts. A center piece that the other 4 cross beams attache to. The same as the back beams which has 3 attached beams.


----------



## Richard Baker

If "proteus09.jpg" was intended as a link it arrived incomplete...


----------



## veedubb67

TAY666 said:


> I don't know about his daughter, but mine is still into it.
> 
> That's her in the Dino 101 class at WF this year. Playing with her first airbrush.


She did an amazing job, but it could have been the outstanding instructor in that cool shirt! :grin2:

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

If you want to get on the list please email me at [email protected]
Figures are $20.00 for a set of 5 and shipping is $4.00 in the USA.
Out side of the USA is $35.00 shipping.
Kits will be available in 2 weeks.

:wave:


----------



## RogueJ

Well, I keep dragging the picture in, but nothing happens. Must be missing something.


----------



## TAY666

Zombie_61 said:


> Your daughter is an older guy with a bald spot?
> 
> :grin2:




She is actually 2nd to the right of Paul in that pic.


----------



## Chrisisall

LARSON DESIGNS said:


> If you want to get on the list please email me at [email protected]
> Figures are $20.00 for a set of 5 and shipping is $4.00 in the USA.
> Out side of the USA is $35.00 shipping.
> Kits will be available in 2 weeks.
> 
> :wave:


Great price!


----------



## TAY666

veedubb67 said:


> She did an amazing job, but it could have been the outstanding instructor in that cool shirt! :grin2:
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


Well, someone did a good job of teaching her



And I learned that bringing them when they are young, pays off when they get older. Because this is what she brought with her to the show this year

:grin2:


----------



## Zombie_61

TAY666 said:


> She is actually 2nd to the right of Paul in that pic.


Oh, okay. Uhhh, which one is Paul? 



TAY666 said:


> ...And I learned that bringing them when they are young, pays off when they get older. Because this is what she brought with her to the show this year
> 
> :grin2:


I'm guessing she doesn't use those to clean her brushes.


----------



## veedubb67

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, okay. Uhhh, which one is Paul?
> 
> I'm guessing she doesn't use those to clean her brushes.


From left to right:

Steve D
Tay's Daughter
Sueanne M
Paul B


BTW - she needs to learn how to share with the instructors and judges!


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## TAY666

veedubb67 said:


> BTW - she needs to learn how to share with the instructors and judges!
> 
> 
> Rob
> Iwata Padawan


We were only a couple doors down from the Tag Team suite. Tom partook.
WF is getting smart. They put us right between Tag Team, and the Canadian Embassy this year.


----------



## veedubb67

TAY666 said:


> We were only a couple doors down from the Tag Team suite. Tom partook.
> WF is getting smart. They put us right between Tag Team, and the Canadian Embassy this year.


LOL - figures. Yeah, the 2nd floor mezzanine is getting quite a reputation!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## veedubb67

TAY666 said:


> We were only a couple doors down from the Tag Team suite. Tom partook.
> WF is getting smart. They put us right between Tag Team, and the Canadian Embassy this year.


LOL - figures. Yeah, the 2nd floor mezzanine is getting quite a reputation!

We used to BBQ up there but the Security guys didn't like the fact we were using propane in a concrete area... 

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Hunch

Zombie_61 said:


> Oh, okay. Uhhh, which one is Paul?
> 
> I'm guessing she doesn't use those to clean her brushes.


That second pic makes me feel Christmasy. Is Cristmasy a word?:grin2:

And on topic:
Anyone got a rough estimate as to when this badboy will released? Very rough will do.


----------



## fire91bird

Hunch said:


> That second pic makes me feel Christmasy. Is Cristmasy a word?:grin2:
> 
> And on topic:
> Anyone got a rough estimate as to when this badboy will released? Very rough will do.


Well, for what it's worth Tower Hobbies is saying mid Jan. 

Update to the update: CultTVMan is now stating February.


----------



## edge10

Moebius, on Facebook, just said February and it is in production right now.


----------



## Capt. Krik

A great kit is worth the wait. After all we've waited 50 years for this kit to become reality.


----------



## fluke

I second that that! 
Plus I get a bit of time to recover from xmas! I kinda feel for those paid BIG bucks for the CN kit....oh it's a super fine kit but this sucka is a whoppin 1/32 scale! Oh yeah!!


----------



## fire91bird

edge10 said:


> Moebius, on Facebook, just said February and it is in production right now.


Nothing beats hearing it from the source! Thanks!


----------



## Richard Baker

fluke said:


> I second that that!
> Plus I get a bit of time to recover from xmas! I kinda feel for those paid BIG bucks for the CN kit....oh it's a super fine kit but this sucka is a whoppin 1/32 scale! Oh yeah!!


I still wish I could have gotten a Crow's Nest Proteus, even with the Moebius kit on the horizon- it is a magnificent kit


----------



## Hunch

February? Thats super news! Time to start saving $. And thanks for the update guys,
Jim and Judy


----------



## fluke

Box art??


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Will have more soon.


----------



## fluke

Those are looking good!
"
"
BOX ART??


----------



## John P

Should we get somebody to change the date in the thread title to 2017? :lol:


----------



## John P

fluke said:


> Those are looking good!
> "
> "
> BOX ART??



Gavin Turk @ aeroplastics


----------



## fluke

A wise guy eh....Why I ottah !


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

fluke said:


> Those are looking good!
> "
> "
> BOX ART??


Sorry I do not have the box for the kit.


----------



## fluke

Not that's it's a big deal....but usually the box art is all over the place months before major kits like this are released. There must be something that can be posted?


----------



## portland182b

John Eaves has box art on his site

johneavesart.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=201698530

Jim


----------



## fluke

Protues box art #1 in the works, Moebius models

That is sweet!!!!


----------



## lunadude

fluke said:


> Protues box art #1 in the works, Moebius models
> 
> That is sweet!!!!


John says this is not the final art.


----------



## Trekkriffic

It looks sleek!


----------



## Bwain no more

Just got off the phone with Steve Iverson who tells me he will have final box art images and build-up images posted over at culttvman.com sometime tonight. I received the same email a few minutes ago, and the images a VERY nice indeed! :smile2:
Tom


----------



## Xenodyssey

February is definitely getting closer with all these details appearing. Any news that I've missed about a lighting kit around the cockpit?


----------



## electric indigo

The Proteus Submarine from Fantastic Voyage (Plastic model) Images List

Pics of the kit and what appears to be the boxart.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Xenodyssey said:


> February is definitely getting closer with all these details appearing. Any news that I've missed about a lighting kit around the cockpit?


I believe Randy at Voodoo may be working on a light kit. Among others.

I'll be posting a build thread over on the sci-fi-fi forum within the next couple days. Stay tuned.


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks. I'll keep and eye out on the Sc-fi column for it.


----------



## RMC

do we know when it will arrive ?


----------



## fluke

Most likely late February or early March.
I think I speak for many when I say this is a 'wet' dream come true. The man is a freak! ...but look at my Personal Suborbital Transport over at the Star Trek...oh I mean Sci -Fi modeling section.


----------



## Y3a

So who's making the propulsion system?


----------



## fluke

JPL I think.


----------



## veedubb67

electric indigo said:


> The Proteus Submarine from Fantastic Voyage (Plastic model) Images List
> 
> Pics of the kit and what appears to be the boxart.


Ha! You beat me to it!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## RMC

that is just sooooo awesome !,.........now all we need is a 1/32 scale.....................................wait for it...............................SPINDRIFT !

hahahahahahaha !


----------



## Richard Baker

RMC said:


> that is just sooooo awesome !,.........now all we need is a 1/32 scale.....................................wait for it...............................SPINDRIFT !
> 
> hahahahahahaha !


((sigh))


----------



## fluke

Double sigh


----------



## Nektu

Is anyone else planning on doing figures for this aftermarket? The old Lunar ones don't cut it for me.. they're just not good enough for this kit, IMHO.
K


----------



## RMC

*yes chris larson is doing some,......check out models and miniatures !
*


Nektu said:


> Is anyone else planning on doing figures for this aftermarket? The old Lunar ones don't cut it for me.. they're just not good enough for this kit, IMHO.
> K


----------



## Bwain no more

RMC said:


> *yes chris larson is doing some,......check out models and miniatures !
> *


Pretty sure those ARE remolded versions of the original Lunar set which Chris owns the rights to. :|
Tom


----------



## Radiodugger

*1/32 Spindrift*



Richard Baker said:


> ((sigh))


Haa hahaha! It will _NEVER_ end! They _WILL_ do it just to _shut us UP!_ LOL! And the Galileo too! But the _Spindrift?_ 1/32, with interior/lights like the Jupiter 2?

That will never, _EVER_ go away! Yeah...>sigh<! For a _different_ reason...

Now, back to the Proteus...

Doug


----------



## JeffBond

Yes, someone has to do decent figures for this (and some scuba gear figures would be great too).


----------



## fluke

Unless it is a VERY WELL planned n executed DIAROMA ....am I the only one who feels that figures make a model look toy like? .....I mean no people present leave to the imagination....but figures don't move....they just sit or stand there. Just my little rant.


----------



## JeffBond

Nevertheless, I'd like some well-done figures for the kit, please.


----------



## RMC

*figures*



JeffBond said:


> Nevertheless, I'd like some well-done figures for the kit, please.


*

I agree 100%*


----------



## Richard Baker

IIRC Drew of Crowsnest Models talked a while back about producing a set of figures just for this new kit.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Light kit from Voodoo FX is now available at CultTVMan.


----------



## Xenodyssey

I've been looking at the photos of the lighting set up on CultTVMan. And then started thinking about some of the scratch building possibilities of the new Proteus kit. For example drilling out the map holders, putting miniature maps in them and having a working light table/projector. Or lighting the various instruments on the walls. The kit has lots of possibilities.


----------



## John P

I think I _am _going to do up the map case with some tubes and rolled paper. It's way too prominent to stay the featureless way it is.


----------



## Richard Baker

The current issue (#44) of SciFi & Fantasy Modeler has a wonderful write up on this kit!
Seeing it assembled and painted really gives you an idea of how great this kit can look even just out of the box


----------



## Opus Penguin

John P said:


> I think I _am _going to do up the map case with some tubes and rolled paper. It's way too prominent to stay the featureless way it is.


Agree with this. Part looks too plain without the rolls of paper in there.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Opus Penguin said:


> Agree with this. Part looks too plain without the rolls of paper in there.


I had the same thought.


----------



## RMC

Trekkriffic said:


> I had the same thought.


me too !


----------



## Nektu

seems like it would be an obvious thing for the photo etch guys, honestly! Any word on that?
And, as for figures.. I always thought the Lunar ones detracted big time from their kit. Someone has to pick up the torch on this and make some great ones...! 
K


----------



## fire91bird

Nektu said:


> seems like it would be an obvious thing for the photo etch guys, honestly! Any word on that?
> And, as for figures.. I always thought the Lunar ones detracted big time from their kit. Someone has to pick up the torch on this and make some great ones...!
> K


The SciFi and Fantasy Modeler article on the Proteus reports that Paragraphix is working on photoetch and Jimmy Flintstone is working on figures.


----------



## Nektu

that's good to hear...! I do hope Drew goes forward with his figures, too.


----------



## fire91bird

Nektu said:


> that's good to hear...! I do hope Drew goes forward with his figures, too.


Total speculation, but they could be one and the same. Drew mentioned working with Jimmy Flintstone in the past.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Opus Penguin said:


> Agree with this. Part looks too plain without the rolls of paper in there.


I will say that if you watch the movie those charts are very thin and hard to see inside the tubes. They do protrude a bit from the tubes, and I agree it would be nice to try and capture the look. I messed around with a couple "rolls of paper" ideas, but couldn't find anything that looked right given the scale. Maybe you'll think of something I didn't.


----------



## Bwain no more

I haven't seen any in person since college, but rolling papers would probably be about right...
Tom


----------



## Carson Dyle

I'm just about finished with the interior...

IMG_9717 by Carson Dyle, on Flickr

IMG_9711 by Carson Dyle, on Flickr


----------



## RMC

Carson,.....will there be color callouts on the instructions to this kit ?


----------



## RogueJ

I see they didn't fix the support beams as I pointed out to them as WF. Did you make the table lamps? Great job.

Rogue


----------



## Newbie123

Beautiful paint job! - really bringing it to life. 
Hope those seat belts aren't molded on as the Proteus didn't have seat belts, it had 4 point harnesses. And if that isn't rivet-counting enough, what did they do to the inside of the lab hatch?? It was a standard Voyage hatch. The bits are oddly off-centered on the photo. And there is a shelf unit next to the hatch, not a blank wall. 
Lab Door_zpsidftsltk.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket


----------



## John P

Holy effing ess, that's a beautiful job!


----------



## lunadude

Holy guacamole! She's beautiful!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

I had to work up the nerve to do it, but the results are very nice I think


----------



## Carson Dyle

This will be my last post to this epic thread. It's been a looooong haul, but we're almost there. I've posted a WiP thread here:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/550994-moebius-proteus.html#post6152082

Thanks for your patience, everyone. I hope you'll find it's been worth the wait!


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

Carson Dyle said:


> This will be my last post to this epic thread. It's been a looooong haul, but we're almost there. I've posted a WiP thread here:
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/99-science-fiction-modeling/550994-moebius-proteus.html#post6152082
> 
> Thanks for your patience, everyone. I hope you'll find it's been worth the wait!


Your work is always pleasing to the eye. :cheers2:


----------



## scotpens

RogueJ said:


> I see they didn't fix the support beams as I pointed out to them as WF.


Yeah, the flanges where the forward X-beams are bolted or riveted together were left off. Shouldn't be too hard to add them, though.


----------



## fluke

Amazing work!! Can not wait to 'dive' into this one!


----------



## Steve H

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I had to work up the nerve to do it, but the results are very nice I think


Very nice indeed! I didn't look back far enough in the thread to tell, is your intent to have that area be removable or to leave it always open for display? 

And me being old school, I can't help but think the edge really should be painted red in the style of the old Tamiya 'tank hull cutaway' models.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

the hull section will be held on with magnets but removable for viewing.


----------



## Richard Baker

Are you opening up the aft windows?


----------



## JeffBond

I've been toying with the idea of doing a cutaway version ever since I never finished the Lunar version. Doing the Moebius kit that way is a no-brainer, especially with the lab which is otherwise barely viewable...


----------



## fluke

Is there a final suggested retail price?


----------



## scotpens

fluke said:


> Is there a final suggested retail price?


Burbank's House of Hobbies lists a regular price of $114.99 and a pre-order price of $92.00.


----------



## fluke

Glad I'm set with Cultman at 98.00 ....I saw one release date of late Feb....that seems kinda out there tho.


----------



## Icarus

Cults pre-order price is $89.95 not $98.00. Stop scaring me.


----------



## fluke

Sorry pal ...my bad.


----------



## JGinyard

*JGinyard*

The only way I'll put figures in mine is if they are really well made and proportionally accurate. As much as very well made and painted figures can bring a model to life, badly made figures can draw attention to themselves and detract from the finished kit. This is definitely a must have subject for me though. I always wanted a model of this but never got the Lunar kit. Definitely one of the most imaginative sci fi films ever also.


----------



## fire91bird

JGinyard said:


> The only way I'll put figures in mine is if they are really well made and proportionally accurate. As much as very well made and painted figures can bring a model to life, badly made figures can draw attention to themselves and detract from the finished kit. This is definitely a must have subject for me though. I always wanted a model of this but never got the Lunar kit. Definitely one of the most imaginative sci fi films ever also.


It's hard for me to imagine the Proteus without the crew peering out those big windows but especially the pilot in the dome. Definitely a must have kit, figures or no.


----------



## LARSON DESIGNS

fire91bird said:


> It's hard for me to imagine the Proteus without the crew peering out those big windows but especially the pilot in the dome. Definitely a must have kit, figures or no.


Like this ?


----------



## Steve H

It strikes me there's kinda sorta two 'natural' states for the Proteus- pristine and shiny and sitting on the 'shrink' pad, and in-use with people inside. 

*heh* of course someone could make a section of giant hypo, fill it with clear resin and position the model as just before the second stage of reduction...


----------



## JGinyard

The cool thing about the Proteus is that at some point it's going to be 1/1 scale.


----------



## Richard Baker

The Proteus on the shrinkpad before the crew boards is a nice idea but it would need to be non-lighted. The ship was powered by a single particle of fuel which was useless at full scale, but when they reduced it was large enough to supply power for the entire ship since it did not shrink.

One option would be to show the ship in navel use before it was drafted for this mission.


----------



## RMC

*I still think it needs a bathroom !........LOL*


----------



## Steve H

Richard Baker said:


> The Proteus on the shrinkpad before the crew boards is a nice idea but it would need to be non-lighted. The ship was powered by a single particle of fuel which was useless at full scale, but when they reduced it was large enough to supply power for the entire ship since it did not shrink.
> 
> One option would be to show the ship in navel use before it was drafted for this mission.


Navy sea trails that is. I believe the story was it was a prototype.

*argh* it's just like the spaceship in Planet of the Apes. You roll with what you see on the screen but when you stop and really think, ponder, apply knowledge and logic, suddenly it starts to fall apart. 

What powered Proteus when it was being considered as a 'real' submarine? What kind of covert mission called for a sub with all that glass? WAS it designed for covert Navy work or was it really honestly meant for research? (given the way the line was said and the 'knowing look' between characters I'm pretty confident this was a 'black world' vehicle).

That radioactive particle that 'didn't shrink' ... besides that seeming like total hooey, how small was it that it didn't suddenly become a giant glowing boulder in the cabin when they shrunk down to smaller than a blood cell? OK, so it was small enough that the containment device and whatever kind of reactor it was did their jobs... doesn't that mean there's a highly radioactive chunk of whatever in the guy's brain now? 'Cause I don't think antibodies and whatever are gonna make it not radioactive by 'eating' it.

And then of course there's the problem of the death of Proteus itself. I doubt it could have been completely dissolved, broken down in the few minutes there. Not to mention anything left behind by accident like ropes or laser guns.

Sooooo, yeah, I'ma gonna just watch the movie and not think about all that...


----------



## John P

Archer did a spoof of FV last season. They didn't get out in time. The sub_ very suddenly _became full sized again, exploding the patient's skull and crushing half the people in the operating room. And the operating room.
:lol:


----------



## Steve H

John P said:


> Archer did a spoof of FV last season. They didn't get out in time. The sub_ very suddenly _became full sized again, exploding the patient's skull and crushing half the people in the operating room. And the operating room.
> :lol:


LOL! Saw that. It was very smart and informed, not just the usual easy jokes and cheap shots. OK, Lana in a skintight wetsuit might be considered 'low hanging fruit' as far as visual jokes go, but given the way the show is constructed they could NOT not go there. 

Danger Zone!


----------



## Krel

In the movie Captain Owens said that the Proteus was built for piscatorial research. Basically watching fishes, which explains the large windows. There could be a pull-out chemical toilet in the back, or they may just use the airlock, and flush it out after use.

David.


----------



## scotpens

Krel said:


> In the movie Captain Owens said that the Proteus was built for piscatorial research. Basically watching fishes, which explains the large windows.


Never mind that the ocean below 200 meters is perpetually in total darkness. That ring of little lights around the base of the Proteus pilot's bubble hardly seems bright enough to illuminate the surrounding depths.

And Owens should have said "_ichthyological_ research." "Piscatorial" means "of or concerning fishermen or fishing."


----------



## Steve H

scotpens said:


> Never mind that the ocean below 200 meters is perpetually in total darkness. That ring of little lights around the base of the Proteus pilot's bubble hardly seems bright enough to illuminate the surrounding depths.
> 
> And Owens should have said "_ichthyological_ research." "Piscatorial" means "of or concerning fishermen or fishing."


But would maybe be correct if "watching Russian 'fishing trawlers' " was the unsaid but understood meaning. As in being able to spy on the spies. 

(granted, still doesn't make much sense to have big windows)


----------



## robn1

Steve H said:


> ...What powered Proteus when it was being considered as a 'real' submarine?...


A larger amount of atomic fuel, enough to fill the container.

As for the windows and whatnot, the sub used by CMDF may have been altered from it's original configuration. The Navy version could have been different.


----------



## Richard Baker

The novelization of the film by Issac Asimov had the crew lure the white blood cell that contained the wreckage of the Proteus out with them. There were two funny moments in that- the hero tries to get it follow him as a target by slashing it with his knife- he is surprised and then feels rather silly because he somehow expected it to 'bleed'. The second is that while they are escaping through the tear duct, they and the Proteus are getting larger- and the white blood cell is finding itself with a case of indigestion...

I think one of the reasons I really like the Proteus design is because it is perfect for observation of undersea life, I could easily see it stowed on board the Seaview for such a purpose. While the lighting around the control dome may not be best for deep sea work, we do not know how bright those lights could really be-


----------



## scotpens

robn1 said:


> . . . As for the windows and whatnot, the sub used by CMDF may have been altered from it's original configuration. The Navy version could have been different.


I got the impression that the Proteus was rather hurriedly drafted into service by CMDF (a point that's made explicit in Asimov's novelization). There wouldn't have been time to make structural modifications.

Still, the sub is pretty and it looks believable, with all that random electrical gadgetry stuck to the interior walls.


----------



## Steve H

scotpens said:


> I got the impression that the Proteus was rather hurriedly drafted into service by CMDF (a point that's made explicit in Asimov's novelization). There wouldn't have been time to make structural modifications.
> 
> Still, the sub is pretty and it looks believable, with all that random electrical gadgetry stuck to the interior walls.


Yeah, my thought as well. It was a case of "what can we get to do this thing?" which by itself says interesting things about the whole structure of the CMDF and how it can cut thru red tape. It would be like suddenly going to James Cameron and saying "hey, that sub you made for The Abyss, we need that right now. Oh, and those fancy diving rigs." and boom it's at the super secret base.

Annnd suddenly I can't help but wonder how much the Proteus influenced Cameron...


----------



## Nektu

I completely agree with this statement about figures.. if they aren't represented well, they are a distraction to the greatness of the model! Well said, JGinyard!
K


----------



## Steve H

Nektu said:


> I completely agree with this statement about figures.. if they aren't represented well, they are a distraction to the greatness of the model! Well said, JGinyard!
> K


I think I agree. Figures seem a pretty important part of the presentation but I'm a little concerned or conflicted on what's the best look. Myself, everybody strapped down in the seats just seems...dull. Like a wax museum. It's PRACTICAL and many people can do a decent enough paint job to carry it off but it seems static. 

Having figures in various 'doing something' poses may seem a better choice but then painting becomes a bit more critical as well as doing decent interior lighting. 

Of course I will be evil and respectfully suggest that if someone is making aftermarket figures they consider doing more than one set. I think a 'diorama' group of the people going outside the sub to tap the lung for air would be nice and dramatic. You've got the divers outside, the remaining crew looking on in concern...


----------



## JeffBond

Yeah, I would LOVE to see the crew in diver gear, and the Arthur Kennedy figure posed to hold the laser! The kvetching about figures I think is counterproductive--ANY major component done poorly is obviously going to result in a bad-looking project, and the argument against producing figures just because some people aren't interested doesn't hold water. Clearly plenty of people are interested in figures along with other aftermarket items.


----------



## Bubba 123

*Pre-Assembled/Detailed PROTEUS*

Hey,

just putting out My Usual "Whining"...
for Moebius to think about doing a "Pre-Assembled/Detailed Version"....
I know it Won't be Cheap... 
But I think there is a "Customer-Base" for Their "Pre-Fabs"....
how have all the others $$ Done $$ (??)
I have most of them, excluding; BSG, S/T, venues..
But (I'm into the "Movie-Classics Ships" basically...) ..

Just Inquiring, No-Hurry on it... :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :grin2:


----------



## JeffBond

I think there's a good chance Moebius will do a preassembled Proteus down the line.


----------



## Krel

Is there a chance that Moebius will be doing a mini version like with the Flying sub and Spindrift? They make dandy Christmas Tree ornaments, and I would love to have a Proteus ornament for my tree also.

David.


----------



## John P

Krel said:


> Is there a chance that Moebius will be doing a mini version like with the Flying sub and Spindrift? They make dandy Christmas Tree ornaments, and I would love to have a Proteus ornament for my tree also.
> 
> David.


It's be hysterical if they made a variety of different size Proteuses, and marked each one "Scale 1:1"
:lol:


----------



## Steve H

John P said:


> It's be hysterical if they made a variety of different size Proteuses, and marked each one "Scale 1:1"
> :lol:


In my fantasy world, they at least would also make a kit in 'Aurora Scale', something about the size of the Flying Sub or Voyager from the cartoon Fantastic Voyage. 

Pity nobody listens to me.


----------



## JeffBond

I think it's possible there might be a diecast version but anything like this is pure speculation and way off into the future if it ever happens. I lobbied to get Frank to include a little 2-inch Proteus with the big kit but that never happened. But there is always Randy Cooper's little Proteus diorama and Drew's 1/48 version so there are various scales out there. I would love a 1/72 version--Drew was going to do that but I think he may have only produced one or two. Any scale is good for the Proteus!


----------



## scooke123

Aurora scale would fit on my shelf much better!


----------



## scotpens

JeffBond said:


> . . . I would love a 1/72 version--Drew was going to do that but I think he may have only produced one or two. Any scale is good for the Proteus!


IIRC, the problem with Drew's 1/72 Proteus was that many of the tiny resin parts were simply too fragile for a practical model kit. That's why he upscaled the kit to 1/48.


----------



## Steve H

scooke123 said:


> Aurora scale would fit on my shelf much better!


I know I'm crazy, but it seems to me that whenever a company comes out with a mass produced styrene plastic kit of one of the "model kit Aurora shoulda made' grail kits, I addition to whatever glorious giant 'museum quality' kit is done, they really should also make an 'Aurora scale' version. That would mean something in the area of 1/60th scale (more or less) like the Flying Sub and the Spindrift. A Jupiter II that fit in the old school square box would be ideal. (no, I know, Ideal didn't make model kits HAW!)

Why do it? Because it gives builders and retailers a lower cost option they can get behind. Not everybody has room for all these beautiful giant kits. 

Moebius will probably never make a large scale Gemini XII kit, but if they had a Jupiter II that was...what, about 7 inches in diameter? Maybe they could design it and tool up alternate parts to allow one to build either version. Same for a new Aurora size Seaview. 

But, again, crazy talk, I know. It takes money and a will to look at the licenses a little differently. To see the market that IS and not what one hopes it is. 

And yet. If you had told me in 2010 that Moebius would make a kit of the Derelict ship from Lost in Space, I would have metaphorically slapped your face and called you a damn liar. Sometimes the horse DOES learn to sing.


----------



## JeffBond

I would love Moebius' superb Flying Sub in 1/48 or 1/72 scale.


----------



## Steve H

JeffBond said:


> I would love Moebius' superb Flying Sub in 1/48 or 1/72 scale.


Right? Nice diorama of FS-1 on a carrier deck sharing space with an A-7 or something like that? Deck crew standing around trying to figure out where the tiedown points are? 

I would never say don't make the giant lovely kits. There's a market for such things and we've all seen some exquisite builds. But a new-tool Flying Sub in 1/72 sure would be sweet, and a nice size for desk or office (and a pre-built version would be a huge seller for exactly that reason). It should be an option. 

but again, I'm insane and most clearly not in charge.


----------



## djnick66

Tower Hobbies lists the kit as being $86.99 and they frequently have $15 off deals and $2 shipping so you should be able to get it for around $75. They also say "Late February"


----------



## oshkosh619

Krel said:


> Is there a chance that Moebius will be doing a mini version like with the Flying sub and Spindrift? They make dandy Christmas Tree ornaments, and I would love to have a Proteus ornament for my tree also.
> 
> David.


Just keep it away from crows... :smile2:


----------



## Krel

oshkosh619 said:


> Just keep it away from crows... :smile2:


I read, just recently that there were two mini Proteus's made for the movie. If true, then I wonder what happened to the second one, given to some kid as a bathtub toy perhaps?

David.


----------



## JeffBond

I think there was just the five foot, two foot and 1 1/2 inch(?) versions. The mini version would have been used just for the final miniaturizer scenes of the ship being picked up by the waldo and dropped into the giant syringe so I'm not sure why they would need more than one.


----------



## scotpens

JeffBond said:


> I think there was just the five foot, two foot and 1 1/2 inch(?) versions. The mini version would have been used just for the final miniaturizer scenes of the ship being picked up by the waldo and dropped into the giant syringe so I'm not sure why they would need more than one.


There was also an even smaller one just for the shot of the Proteus exiting the end of the hypodermic needle. That one was very crude with no detail, since it only had to be onscreen for about 2 seconds.










(I'm repeating what I remember reading in L.B. Abbott's book _Special Effects: Wire, Tape and Rubber Band Style_, but I no longer own a copy.)


----------



## JeffBond

That's a good point--looking back through the book, I don't think Abbott states the size of the needle prop but I believe it was fairly large. If the miniature is 1 1/2 inches or smaller it's really an amazing effect given that the model is lit (getting a power source for that inside an inch or less of space in 1966 must have been quite challenging) and proceeds quite smoothly through the shot.


----------



## Icarus

Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? .................how about now?


----------



## fluke

I'll pull this car over right now! And no wally world for anyone!


----------



## scotpens

Icarus said:


> Is it hear yet? Is it hear yet? Is it hear yet? .................how about now?


It's probably on the slow boat from China even as we speak. Just a couple more weeks . . .

:toetap05:


----------



## jaws62666

Steve from Culttvman said that it should be here in the next 10-14 days. He also has the masks and light kit in stock. Grab em fast.


----------



## John P

Icarus said:


> Is it hear yet? Is it hear yet? Is it hear yet? .................how about now?


No, I didn't *hear *anything yet. And it's not *here *yet, either.


----------



## Carson Dyle

JeffBond said:


> I think there was just the five foot, two foot and 1 1/2 inch(?) versions. The mini version would have been used just for the final miniaturizer scenes of the ship being picked up by the waldo and dropped into the giant syringe so I'm not sure why they would need more than one.


Don't forget the wooden miniature used for the shot of the sub breeching the arterial wall after the "whirlpool" sequence.


----------



## scotpens

Carson Dyle said:


> Don't forget the wooden miniature used for the shot of the sub breeching the arterial wall after the "whirlpool" sequence.


I believe that was the two-footer.


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> I believe that was the two-footer.


Okay, let's do a count...

1) The Hero
2) The wooden "2-footer"
3) The carried-away-by-a-crow 1 1/2-incher

Which leaves...

4) The miniature shown in the profile shot of the sub traveling through the syringe (and no, the model in question is not the Hero).

Screen Shot 2017-02-20 at 12.18.11 PM by Carson Dyle, on Flickr


----------



## Steve H

Carson Dyle said:


> Okay, let's do a count...
> 
> 1) The Hero
> 2) The wooden "2-footer"
> 3) The carried-away-by-a-crow 1 1/2-incher
> 
> Which leaves...
> 
> 4) The miniature shown in the profile shot of the sub traveling through the syringe (and no, the model in question is not the Hero).
> 
> Screen Shot 2017-02-20 at 12.18.11 PM by Carson Dyle, on Flickr


Well, at great personal risk, is it at all possible it's not a model at all, but a photograph of a model? Given the look of the windows I'd timidly suggest it might be a photo of the 2-foot miniature. 

Been a long time since I've see the movie but I thought that specific shot the sub seemed pretty static.


----------



## Carson Dyle

Steve H said:


> Well, at great personal risk, is it at all possible it's not a model at all, but a photograph of a model?


Naw, the model rocks gently back & forth during the shot. It's definitely not a photo. I believe it's the long-lost 2-footer. Point being, the model shown in the image I posted is a completely different miniature than the wooden miniature built for the shot in which the Proteus breeches the arterial wall (I've seen the wooden model in person, and it bears only a passing resemblance to the Proteus, lol. The windows are painted on).


----------



## Paulbo

jaws62666 said:


> Steve from Culttvman said that it should be here in the next 10-14 days. He also has the masks and light kit in stock. Grab em fast.


And the photoetch set is in development as we speak, er type. It won't make it for the kit launch, but it won't be a long wait. (CultTVman has an order in and will have them right away.)


----------



## JeffBond

Isn't this the long-lost two-footer? Greg Jein had it as late as 2007. Pretty sure the one that crashes through the arterial wall had painted windows but maybe there was another copy of this one:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/464247126/in/album-72157600090675882/


----------



## Carson Dyle

JeffBond said:


> Isn't this the long-lost two-footer? Greg Jein had it as late as 2007. Pretty sure the one that crashes through the arterial wall had painted windows but maybe there was another copy of this one:
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/lazymodeler/464247126/in/album-72157600090675882/


The model shown on the flickr site is the wooden miniature specifically built for the breeching-the-artery-wall shot (and, yes, as I mentioned earlier, the windows are painted). The miniature seen in the hypodermic shot I posted upthread is a different model, aka the "long lost 2-footer." 

The issue of American Cinematographer devoted to F.V. states that there were four models built for the film. Unless I'm mistaken, they were:

1)The hero
2) The wooden 2-footer with painted windows.
3) The "long lost" 2-footer with interior
4) The 1 1/2-incher.


----------



## lunadude

I believe the wooden 2' model is in Peter Jackson's collection. It was on a shelf in a tour video that Adam Savage posted.


----------



## jaws62666

Hi all,

It looks like we will finally have our hands on this beauty by next week. Per Steve at Culttvman:

February 25: We've got a couple new items arriving early next week. We expect to have the Proteus in stock next Friday, if all goes well. Plenty of restocks from Paragrafix, Revell, Round 2, Squadron, Space Model Systems, and JTGraphics.


----------



## JeffBond

BTW I highly recommend the AztecDummy masking set for the Proteus--Lou has provided black vinyl frames for the window that ingeniously duplicate the black window "gaskets" visible on the full-size Proteus, as well as vinyl pieces for the no-skid surfaces on the ship and painting masks for the windows and pilot dome. These are available at CultTVman now.


----------



## jaws62666

JeffBond said:


> BTW I highly recommend the AztecDummy masking set for the Proteus--Lou has provided black vinyl frames for the window that ingeniously duplicate the black window "gaskets" visible on the full-size Proteus, as well as vinyl pieces for the no-skid surfaces on the ship and painting masks for the windows and pilot dome. These are available at CultTVman now.


I got the masks and light kit from VOOdoo. I just paid my preorder notice from Cult. Should be shipping on Friday and Saturday.


----------



## terryr

JeffBond said:


> That's a good point--looking back through the book, I don't think Abbott states the size of the needle prop but I believe it was fairly large. If the miniature is 1 1/2 inches or smaller it's really an amazing effect given that the model is lit (getting a power source for that inside an inch or less of space in 1966 must have been quite challenging) and proceeds quite smoothly through the shot.


If they flew it on wires the electricity could come in that way. One wire for positive, one for negative. That was a common olde tymey way to get spinning propellers etc..


----------



## jaws62666

Steve from Cult just posted a pic of the kits in the trailer THEY"RE HERE


----------



## Phillip1

Fellow Modelers, 

I got an e-mail from Steve at CultTVman on 2/28/17 asking me to go ahead and make a payment for my pre-order. His e-mail said they would begin making shipments Friday or Saturday. Shipping by USPS Priority was only $7.80. Did any others get this same communication?

Thanks

Phillip1


----------



## Icarus

I got the same message .


----------



## Neo-uk

Ordered


----------



## fluke

Window masks? By the parts lay out it looks to me as its not needed. Paint the top and bottom halves, putty and blend paint the seem later. In my experience and from what I see at shows and contest... Masking clear parts is never 100% perfect.


----------



## Icarus

Proteus at my front door waiting for me when I get off work today !!!!!


----------



## JeffBond

The window masks are only necessary for people wanting to seal up the hull and do a final paint pass. The aztec dummy mask set is really only necessary to get the effect of the black gasket AROUND the edges of the windows, which would be quite difficult to achieve otherwise (and Lou's vinyl set for this makes this job truly easy). The set includes window and dome masks kind of as an extra for people that need them.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Icarus said:


> Proteus at my front door waiting for me when I get off work today !!!!!


Is that inside your front door or outside on your porch? 
I'd be worried about porch thieves if they left it outside the door where I live.


----------



## Carson Dyle

JeffBond said:


> The window masks are only necessary for people wanting to seal up the hull and do a final paint pass. The aztec dummy mask set is really only necessary to get the effect of the black gasket AROUND the edges of the windows, which would be quite difficult to achieve otherwise (and Lou's vinyl set for this makes this job truly easy).


YUP.

You can take this one to the bank, guys. Jeff is a BEST OF SHOW laureate. (-:

Truthfully, Lou's "gasket" masks are a must for anyone trying to recreate the look of the observation windows as seen in the movie. It's an extremely difficult look to achieve otherwise (I know... I've tried).).


----------



## Capt. Krik

It.s heerrrrreeeeee!


----------



## Phillip1

Got mine today too! Great customer service from Steve at CultTVman. And so it goes another dream kit becomes reality.

Phillip1


----------



## Steve H

OK, how long until someone squeezes motors and R/C gear in to make it operate in water?


----------



## Capt. Krik

Phillip1 said:


> Got mine today too! Great customer service from Steve at CultTVman. And so it goes another dream kit becomes reality.
> 
> Phillip1


Ah, yes! I should have mentioned Cult's usual fantastic service. I've gotten so used to it I sometimes take it for granted. Thanks again Steve for the excellent service


----------



## azdacuda

*Got Mine*

Got mine today, very fast thanks to Steve at Culttvman. I'm impressed, just wish the lighting kit and Lou's mask was in stock. I wanna build!


----------



## Seaview

I've got the kit and the lighting, but not Lou's masking. I'll work on the sub-assemblies until that becomes available. What a GORGEOUS kit!
Incidentally, if you have any worries about parcels disappearing, you may want to get a Post Office Box or if you can, get them delivered to your workplace. It happened to me once, and that's how I solved the problem.


----------



## xsavoie

The Proteus is a very handsome submarine.


----------



## scotpens

xsavoie said:


> The Proteus is a very handsome submarine.


Well, it comes from a distinguished lineage.


----------



## jaws62666

scotpens said:


> Well, it comes from a distinguished lineage.


There is the biggest grail kit. I have been wanting a Nautilus styrene kit for as long as I can remember. There are resin ones out there, but this is screaming for a detailed interior in plastic. Somebody has to sway Disney to get the license. Cmon Frank.


----------



## Carson Dyle

scotpens said:


> Well, it comes from a distinguished lineage.


Continually fascinated by the similarities between these two designs (despite the obvious differences). Seen from profile, the slope of both prows follows the same graceful "s"-curves. The upper and lower hatches... the bubble domes... the dive-planes incorporated into the flange... the pronounced tails... 

How I'd love to get a gander at Goff's original sketches of the Proteus. Hopefully they'll eventually come to light.


----------



## xsavoie

It seems that the Pirate of The Caribbean kit has been renamed Jolly Roger by Lindberg. Did they succeed in bypassing Disney's Trademark by simply renaming the kit. Could someone do the same with the Nautilus. Besides it's Jules Verne's creation, not Disney's.:|


----------



## Newbie123

I've always thought there was a startling similarity of the Proteus's front half with the front (or back) half of Tom Swift's Diving Seacopter:
Proto-Proteus 1_zpsnbuj1iym.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket
Proto-Proteus 2_zpsdpzeyhid.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket
Put a dome where the rotor goes and the front ends are almost identical.
In profile the front of the Proteus has almost the exact shape of a speedy 1950s cabin cruiser. 

There seems to be a stong link between the imagineers at Fox in the 60s and Tom Swift of the 50s. You can find The Robot, the Flying Sub, the Chariot, and many of Irwin Allen's other ideas in Tom Swift, as well as many of his plots, altho' they were usually better thought through in Tom Swift. And you can find much of the rest of Fox's set designs in the pages of 1950's Popular Science and Popular Mechanics magazines, from one cover that shows a perfect visualization of what would become the original Seaview concept to the folding bunk beds in the Jupiter's cabins. The old 50's magazines are just a blast to look through with an eye toward what would come out of Fox's prop department. I keep meaning to someday to go through Dad's collection and annotate as many of them as I can find.


----------



## Steve H

Newbie123 said:


> I've always thought there was a startling similarity of the Proteus's front half with the front (or back) half of Tom Swift's Diving Seacopter:
> Proto-Proteus 1_zpsnbuj1iym.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket
> Proto-Proteus 2_zpsdpzeyhid.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket
> Put a dome where the rotor goes and the front ends are almost identical.
> In profile the front of the Proteus has almost the exact shape of a speedy 1950s cabin cruiser.
> 
> There seems to be a stong link between the imagineers at Fox in the 60s and Tom Swift of the 50s. You can find The Robot, the Flying Sub, the Chariot, and many of Irwin Allen's other ideas in Tom Swift, as well as many of his plots, altho' they were usually better thought through in Tom Swift. And you can find much of the rest of Fox's set designs in the pages of 1950's Popular Science and Popular Mechanics magazines, from one cover that shows a perfect visualization of what would become the original Seaview concept to the folding bunk beds in the Jupiter's cabins. The old 50's magazines are just a blast to look through with an eye toward what would come out of Fox's prop department. I keep meaning to someday to go through Dad's collection and annotate as many of them as I can find.



Huh. I think you may indeed be on to something here. It wouldn't be surprising of course, any art director is going to constantly be going thru magazines looking for inspiration, or a producer may take a page and say "It should look like this!" (or the Hollywood version, "It should look exactly like this only different!"  ), and in some cases there's only so many ways for an object, a vehicle, if designed for a specific purpose, can look.


----------



## JeffBond

Well there's no doubt Fox personnel were interested in Tom Swift because in the late 1960s they were going to make a big budget Tom Swift movie to be directed by Gene Kelly--Tom Swift and his Flying Machine. According to one Fox illustrator I interviewed, they had actually started production I think in Kansas with a full size gondola or other prop representing the machine but that it was wrecked by winds, one factor that led to the whole production being shelved. I'd love to know what the Flying Machine would have looked like...


----------



## Richard Baker

I loved Tom Swift books growing up- everyone else was into 'The Hardy Boys', but I really liked the technological adventures.


----------



## nurturer

*Lighting kit*

Maybe it's been asked and answered already, but any word on a 'accurate' light kit for this. I missed the Crow's Nest lighting kit for the 1/48 version. Don't want to miss the lights for this one.


----------



## Carson Dyle

nurturer said:


> Maybe it's been asked and answered already, but any word on a 'accurate' light kit for this. I missed the Crow's Nest lighting kit for the 1/48 version. Don't want to miss the lights for this one.


Check out the VooDooFX light kit...

1/12 Scale Spinner Lighting Kit_Lost in Space_ Chariot Lighting Kit_Chariot Base Kit_Space Pod Lighting Kit_Seaviw lighting kit_model lighting_x-wing_x-wing lighting kit_Millennium Falcon Lighting Kit_NX-01 Lighting kit_Model Lighting_Jupiter 2 Fusio


----------



## Carson Dyle

Newbie123 said:


> you can find much of the rest of Fox's set designs in the pages of 1950's Popular Science and Popular Mechanics magazines, from one cover that shows a perfect visualization of what would become the original Seaview concept to the folding bunk beds in the Jupiter's cabins. The old 50's magazines are just a blast to look through with an eye toward what would come out of Fox's prop department.


It wasn't just Fox. Any art director charged with designing a sci-fi movie will seek out every source of reference he can find. Back in the 60's there hadn't been too many sci-fi movies or TV shows made, so guys like Matt Jefferies, Bill Creber and Dale Hennessy would draw inspiration from sources like Tom Swift and the pulps. Ralph McQuarrie did the same thing for Star Wars, in which the final design for Chewbacca's face is virtually lifted from one of the sci-fi magazines of the late 60's (just to pick one of many examples). There's no such thing as a truly "original" design.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Carson Dyle said:


> Check out the VooDooFX light kit...
> 
> 1/12 Scale Spinner Lighting Kit_Lost in Space_ Chariot Lighting Kit_Chariot Base Kit_Space Pod Lighting Kit_Seaviw lighting kit_model lighting_x-wing_x-wing lighting kit_Millennium Falcon Lighting Kit_NX-01 Lighting kit_Model Lighting_Jupiter 2 Fusio


Certainly a good price!


----------



## Opus Penguin

Paulbo said:


> And the photoetch set is in development as we speak, er type. It won't make it for the kit launch, but it won't be a long wait. (CultTVman has an order in and will have them right away.)


Any word on what this will include yet?


----------



## John P

Is VoodooFX plug and play? I can't solder to save my life.


----------



## jaws62666

John P said:


> Is VoodooFX plug and play? I can't solder to save my life.


No it isn't


----------



## Trekkriffic

Opus Penguin said:


> Certainly a good price!


$24.99? Yeah... I can afford that!


----------



## John P

jaws62666 said:


> No it isn't


Oh well.


----------



## Xenodyssey

My kit arrived 2 days ago in Oz. I've been going over the plans and seeing what I can detail and noticing some things I wish had been done differently. I like the decals for the dials on the walls, wish the Space Pod has these. I would have preferred the hatches had their frames separate so you can pose them open. I'm going to see what I can do about making them openable. I would also have liked the cockpit chair to be able to swivel instead of fitting into a slot. Easy fix though. Doubtless I'd think of other things.


----------



## jimkirk

I received mine fromCulttvman a few days ago.
I need to finish the Enterprise bridge kit first.
Hope to have it done in a couple weeks.


----------



## John P

Into the stacks of doom with mine. God only knows when I'll get to it.


----------



## Richard Baker

Carson Dyle said:


> Check out the VooDooFX light kit...
> 
> 1/12 Scale Spinner Lighting Kit_Lost in Space_ Chariot Lighting Kit_Chariot Base Kit_Space Pod Lighting Kit_Seaviw lighting kit_model lighting_x-wing_x-wing lighting kit_Millennium Falcon Lighting Kit_NX-01 Lighting kit_Model Lighting_Jupiter 2 Fusio


Is it just the lights around the pilot's dome or does it have some of the internal lighting as well?
The photos don't seem to show much else.
Price is good for a build-your-own,


----------



## Capt. Krik

Richard Baker said:


> Is it just the lights around the pilot's dome or does it have some of the internal lighting as well?
> The photos don't seem to show much else.
> Price is good for a build-your-own,


The VooDoo light kit also includes interior lighting.


----------



## Trekkriffic

Got my Proteus today from my LHS. Woohoooo! I've waited sooooooo long for this kit in styrene! Now need to save up for the photo-etch. I'll probably do my own lighting or wait a little while longer and get the lighting kit. Modeling funds just took a hit.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Trekkriffic said:


> Got my Proteus today from my LHS. Woohoooo! I've waited sooooooo long for this kit in styrene! Now need to save up for the photo-etch. I'll probably do my own lighting or wait a little while longer and get the lighting kit. Modeling funds just took a hit.


Yep, same boat. Just waiting to have funds to get the Window masks and light kit, then the photo-etch when it comes out.


----------



## Nektu

Okay, back to my same question from earlier this year.. any decent figures planned for this? The Larson/Lunar ones are not cutting it for this release! (in my opinion)
Any word from aftermarket land? Thanks.


----------



## Newbie123

Just saw the Proteus at our not-inexpensive LHS here in northern Canada. $120 Canadian. Given that our $ is worth 25% less than US $, and that Canadian retailers get the same wholesale discount that US retailers get (same distributer, in fact), you shouldn't be paying more than $90 US regular price at your LHS. That's not bad for a small run kit of such complexity.


----------



## veedubb67

Nektu said:


> Okay, back to my same question from earlier this year.. any decent figures planned for this?


Cult just posted on FB that he'll have sitting figures - pictures forthcoming.


Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Richard Baker

Nektu said:


> Okay, back to my same question from earlier this year.. any decent figures planned for this? The Larson/Lunar ones are not cutting it for this release! (in my opinion)
> Any word from aftermarket land? Thanks.


Drew (of Crows Nest) was supposed to be getting some figures ready for this kit- haven't heard anything recently about it but he is pretty reliable and does excellent work


----------



## lunadude

Seems the Jimmy Flintstone figures for the Proteus are in preorder at CultTVMan.
Sculpted by Chris Elizardo and Drew Huffman. The photo is a work in progress, but these are pretty nice.








More here: http://culttvman.com/main/coming-soon-proteus-figures-from-jimmy-flinstone/


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks for the info. Nice detailing and at least some of the figures resemble the characters. I wonder if we'll get scuba figures at some point..


----------



## drmcoy

OK, this may be a really dumb question, and it may have been addressed in the prior 66 pages (which I admit I have not read all of), so here goes anyways...

Once you glue the top hull to bottom hull (per the instructions) it appears that one would be hard pressed to see any of the detail in the back room, unless you keep hatch door open and then maybe you'll get a slight peak.

When I test-fit pressing the two hull pieces together, there is a slight gap along the engine pylons seam...so if you decided NOT to glue the hulls, I imagine this seam will always be readily apparent.

I think back to the Polar Lights Jupiter II with the lower deck -- I ended up not building the lower deck because it is rare enough that I lift off the top shell to even see the full upper deck...and I'm thinking that if I end up gluing the Proteus hull together (to avoid the gap in the engines) there is a fat chance anyone will ever see the back room...so why even build it (the back room interior)?

Now, I am also not lighting mine or getting any photo-etched pieces, etc etc -- pretty much just gonna build it straight from the box...so maybe those with plans to go all out have some other trick up their sleeve as to how they will showcase the back room.

That said, I would be curious for those pimping their Proteus out, how do you plan to show off your interior?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso

drmcoy said:


> OK, this may be a really dumb question, and it may have been addressed in the prior 66 pages (which I admit I have not read all of), so here goes anyways...
> 
> Once you glue the top hull to bottom hull (per the instructions) it appears that one would be hard pressed to see any of the detail in the back room, unless you keep hatch door open and then maybe you'll get a slight peak.
> 
> When I test-fit pressing the two hull pieces together, there is a slight gap along the engine pylons seam...so if you decided NOT to glue the hulls, I imagine this seam will always be readily apparent.
> 
> I think back to the Polar Lights Jupiter II with the lower deck -- I ended up not building the lower deck because it is rare enough that I lift off the top shell to even see the full upper deck...and I'm thinking that if I end up gluing the Proteus hull together (to avoid the gap in the engines) there is a fat chance anyone will ever see the back room...so why even build it (the back room interior)?
> 
> Now, I am also not lighting mine or getting any photo-etched pieces, etc etc -- pretty much just gonna build it straight from the box...so maybe those with plans to go all out have some other trick up their sleeve as to how they will showcase the back room.
> 
> That said, I would be curious for those pimping their Proteus out, how do you plan to show off your interior?


well, I just cut a honkin' big hole in mine:grin2:


----------



## drmcoy

HA! Well, that's certainly one way! Another friend told me that some are using rare earth magnets to keep the two hulls connected. Not sure what I'm going to do...I don't see myself taking the top hull off all that often if ever, so I may just seal mine up...but looking forward to seeing how others decide to display theirs.


----------



## John P

Somewhere back in those 66 pages, someone suggested cutting open the two rear windows to see inside.


----------



## JeffBond

Yes, opening the rear windows would be a good approach--if you have the interior hatch open between the rear lab and the main cockpit you would get at least some light scattered into the lab--but you'd never get enough to really see details like the centrifuge area and that wall of "sample" spigots or whatever they are. I love Lou's cutaway approach--I always thought about doing a proper cutaway of the Proteus and building in some kind of interior propulsion unit detail etc. Otherwise doing interior lighting is really the only way to allow for a good look at the rear lab.


----------



## jefernandez

what confirms that there are windows on the back of the ship?


----------



## drmcoy

I saw Lou's video this morning -- I see that he carefully cut a section off back hull in such a way that he can place it back on the model with minimal seam lines. While I do not think I am going to take this approach, I think it is an excellent solution for someone who wants to show off the detail of the back lab room.

I realize that for many on this forum this is a dream kit and will be pimped out to the extreme -- and I applaud these efforts, but for me, I am happy to have this sit on my shelf and look pretty from the outside, with as much of the inside available for people to see who happen to peak into the top bubble or front window. And while I would have been just as happy with a kit half this size, I understand how excited the many die-hard fans must be to have such a large kit to detail out with photo etch, lighting kits, etc.

Looking forward to all of there amazing builds.


----------



## JeffBond

As for the rear windows, there are hatch covers for them on the inside (on the interior of the upper hull piece). At various points in the film the rear windows are shown as glossy black (apparently with the interior hatch covers open) and white (with the covers apparently closed). We never see out through the windows either from the inside or outside, and this simply seems like a detail built into the ship that was never explored. The openings really don't make sense as escape hatches and the interior covers are never clearly shown in the film, but they are quite clearly displayed in some photos of the sets.


----------



## Richard Baker

The filming model used the rear ports to pass electrical for the lighting.

I am planning on opening up mine and adding lighting so that rear section with all that detail can be shown properly...


----------



## John P

I'll just jam my new cheap cellphone endoscope camera in there and take a few pics. :lol:


----------



## Richard Baker

John P said:


> I'll just jam my new cheap cellphone endoscope camera in there and take a few pics. :lol:


rule 34...


----------



## jefernandez

*windows??*

are these windows or hatches? is there another pic that shows glass?


----------



## Zombie_61

John P said:


> I'll just jam my new cheap cellphone endoscope camera in there and take a few pics. :lol:


"I'm sorry to have to tell you this Mr. Payne, but your Proteus is enlarged and will have to be removed."


----------



## John P

If those are hatches, Raquel would never fit thru them!


----------



## Richard Baker

jefernandez said:


> are these windows or hatches? is there another pic that shows glass?


They do not look like hatches- their position and shape is not practical and the edges/closure mechanism does not appear to be a pressure design like all the other hatches.
They do make sense though as windows- they allow an aft view from the lab area, the only direction you cannot see from the main deck.


----------



## Opus Penguin

Paulbo said:


> And the photoetch set is in development as we speak, er type. It won't make it for the kit launch, but it won't be a long wait. (CultTVman has an order in and will have them right away.)


Hey Paul!

I was wondering why you did not include the grillwork on the port and starboard engines. Was that not necessary?


----------



## idMonster

Randy Cooper has released an upgrade set for the Proteus, including hatches with the ability to open and close. https://randycoopermodelsdesign.squarespace.com/new-page/


----------



## Richard Baker

idMonster said:


> Randy Cooper has released an upgrade set for the Proteus, including hatches with the ability to open and close. https://randycoopermodelsdesign.squarespace.com/new-page/


Those look wonderful!
I wish you could enlarge the pictures- I want to see more of his reworked Nozzels


----------



## Newbie123

Richard Baker said:


> They do not look like hatches- their position and shape is not practical and the edges/closure mechanism does not appear to be a pressure design like all the other hatches.
> They do make sense though as windows- they allow an aft view from the lab area, the only direction you cannot see from the main deck.


Yes, on the blueprints, they're labelled glass. 
Proteus28_zpsvuyya3ay.jpg Photo by jkirkphotos | Photobucket
Those are shutters on the inside. On the miniatures, it looks like the recessed areas were just painted a flat or semi black. I don't have any photos that show the back windows of the full sized clearly enough to see glass, but I do see that the window may have been framed differently. Seems like the inside edges of the "glass" are even with the fin, tho' it's hard to say for sure. Nice thing about so many different versions of the Proteus is that no matter how you build it, you can't be called "inaccurate".


----------



## Opus Penguin

idMonster said:


> Randy Cooper has released an upgrade set for the Proteus, including hatches with the ability to open and close. https://randycoopermodelsdesign.squarespace.com/new-page/


A bit pricey, but I guess I can understand why. I wish he sold the hatches separately.


----------



## Richard Baker

Opus Penguin said:


> A bit pricey, but I guess I can understand why. I wish he sold the hatches separately.


Good chance others will- sounds like a job for Shapeways!


----------



## Nektu

I would ask Randy directly about just the hatches.. he's a great guy, and I'm sure he can help you out. 
K


----------



## jaws62666

Steve at Cult just got the seated figures in. My preorder is paid and waiting. Just need the photoetch to have all I need.


----------



## Captain Han Solo




----------



## Steve H

It's amazing how one simple little thing makes a difference.


----------



## scotpens

The opening hatch certainly does make a difference. BUT . . . aren't the upper black nonskid pad decals at the wrong angle?


----------



## Steve H

Perspective is a bi**h. 

From that framegrab, it looks like that top...tier? of the sub is off, either too 'wide' at the base or something. It looks like there's a more distinct 'ledge'...arrggh I have no idea how to properly describe this!

OK. Using 'Enterprise' nomenclature. The Dome is the 'bridge'. The first level is the 'B/C' deck, OK? So that area seems more flared in on the Moebius kit then the above still shows. 

caveats. Hand build miniature thus not always symmetrical. Perspective may be off due to this being a photograph that was being optically reduced. There may be an optical illusion thrown in as well. 

For example in that frame, to my eyes the base of the central pillar of the window seems canted to starboard just a bit. So who knows.


----------



## scotpens

Steve H said:


> . . . OK. Using 'Enterprise' nomenclature. The Dome is the 'bridge'. The first level is the 'B/C' deck, OK? So that area seems more flared in on the Moebius kit then the above still shows.


The Moebius kit was based on the full-size mockup. The overhead shot of the sub shrinking was done with a cutout still photo of the 5-foot "hero" miniature. There are notable differences between the two.

And yes, there's definitely some perspective distortion in that overhead shot. But you can clearly see that the uppermost step pads are square with the ship's longitudinal and transverse axes. The two outboard-most step pads on each side are also further forward than on the model in the YouTube video.

If we didn't nitpick, we wouldn't be geeks . . . :nerd:


----------



## jaws62666

Captain Han Solo said:


> PROTEUS HATCH...working - YouTube


What mod is needed for Randy's hatch to be open and closed


----------



## Captain Han Solo

scotpens said:


> The opening hatch certainly does make a difference. BUT . . . aren't the upper black nonskid pad decals at the wrong angle?



Perhaps...Although I normally go through my reference material when building any kit, I followed Moebius color call outs and directions for this build. Seeing the names involved, I felt the detailing was correct




Perhaps you don't have the kit yet? Did you open the box if you do have it?:smile2:And I think you answered, or pointed out your observation...that picture you posted was of the 5' miniature...no? The Moebius kit is based on the full size set prop...where the angled skids are a wee bit different?


----------



## scotpens

Captain Han Solo said:


> Perhaps you don't have the kit yet? Did you open the box if you do have it?:smile2:And I think you answered, or pointed out your observation...that picture you posted was of the 5' miniature...no? The Moebius kit is based on the full size set prop...where the angled skids are a wee bit different?


As a matter of fact, I do have the kit . . . and I've gone over the instructions and painting guide.

Here's a screencap of the full-size mockup. Note that the topmost step pads appear to be parallel to the angle of the upper hull sides.











So, to be accurate to the full-size Proteus, the pads should really be at _this_ angle:










A lot of top names in sci-fi modeling were involved in creating this kit, but hey, nobody's infallible!


----------



## Steve H

Now, now, everyone play nice. In the words of Monty Python, "It's only a model" 

One thing I would tend to think, the non-skid pads should logically follow the path to climbing on and into the sub. Myself, I would think there would be more surface area to them, and if they're placed in the most safe area to walk on the hull I'd expect them to have a red 'walkway' border, 'crosswalk' lines from the edge to the hatch if you will. 

BUT. Not at all necessary for the prop or the story. So, not there. 

What I do find interesting is the way the top hatch hinge point is canted at an angle, counter to what one would assume (aligned with an edge or butting up against the rim of the bubble, or against the snorkel point) and as would be typical of other designs from the same creator. To me at least it really draws the eye.


----------



## Captain Han Solo

scotpens said:


> As a matter of fact, I do have the kit . . . and I've gone over the instructions and painting guide.
> 
> Here's a screencap of the full-size mockup. Note that the topmost step pads appear to be parallel to the angle of the upper hull sides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, to be accurate to the full-size Proteus, the pads should really be at _this_ angle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of top names in sci-fi modeling were involved in creating this kit, but hey, nobody's infallible!




So after seeing the instructions and gone over the paint guide, Instead of posting the possible error earlier to assist fellow modelers, As I assume you did about my post, you point it out in a video showing how to make the hatches open and close using after market parts?:wink2:

Thanks! And have a great day!


----------

